# Referendum russi sul Donbass. Escalation alle porte.



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2022)

Mosca ha indetto referendum dal 23 al 27 settembre per annettere alla Russia le regioni di Donetsk, Lugansk, Kherson e in parte della provincia di Zhaporizhzhia.

Secondo gli esperti i referendum segnano un’escalation del conflitto con l’Ucraina. Ogni attacco di Kiev (soprattutto con armi occidentali) e ogni tentativo di riconquista potrebbero essere letti da Mosca come un attacco alla Russia stessa, consentendo al Cremlino di giustificare una mobilitazione generale o anche un attacco atomico. Gli USA innalzano l'allerta generale.
Il Cremlino già si mette avanti: la Duma approva un testo che prevede pene per la diserzioni e altri atti simili "durante un periodo di legge marziale, conflitto armato o mobilitazione generale di guerra".

La UE fa sapere che non riconoscerà il risultato del referendum.

Atteso discorso di Putin in serata.


----------



## Marilson (20 Settembre 2022)

i territori occupati in palestina dai coloni israeliani invece diventano territorio israeliano senza neanche passare dal referendum e li' va tutto bene invece. Ok


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2022)

Quando Erdogan oggi ha detto "si va verso la conclusione della guerra", già avevo capito tutto.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2022)

Resto convinto che l'ipotesi fungo è ancora possibile. Attenzione


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> i territori occupati in palestina dai coloni israeliani invece diventano territorio israeliano senza neanche passare dal referendum e li' va tutto bene invece. Ok


Lì va tutto bene per gli USA e company non c'è problema, se provi a togliere le terre agli israeliani si grida antisemitismo


----------



## Mika (20 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mosca ha indetto referendum dal 23 al 27 settembre per annettere alla Russia le regioni di Donetsk, Lugansk, Kherson e in parte della provincia di Zhaporizhzhia.
> 
> Secondo gli esperti i referendum segnano un’escalation del conflitto con l’Ucraina. Ogni attacco di Kiev (soprattutto con armi occidentali) e ogni tentativo di riconquista potrebbero essere letti da Mosca come un attacco alla Russia stessa, consentendo al Cremlino di giustificare una mobilitazione generale o anche un attacco atomico. Gli USA innalzano l'allerta generale.
> Il Cremlino già si mette avanti: la Duma approva un testo che prevede pene per la diserzioni e altri atti simili "durante un periodo di legge marziale, conflitto armato o mobilitazione generale di guerra".
> ...


Sempre peggio. Ma la Russia non voleva rendere le due regioni indipendenti? Ora si passa all'annessione? Mi ricordo male?


----------



## Butcher (20 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sempre peggio. Ma la Russia non voleva rendere le due regioni indipendenti? Ora si passa all'annessione? Mi ricordo male?


Ricordi bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2022)

*Nato: "E' escalation del conflitto."

Macron: "Notizia che farebbe ridere per quanto sia una farsa, ma è notizia tragica."*


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2022)

perfetto, forniamo subito i missili a lunga gittata, così almeno il problema del gas è risolto per sempre.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nato: "E' escalation del conflitto."
> 
> Macron: "Notizia che farebbe ridere per quanto sia una farsa, ma è notizia tragica."*


Finché non muore Putin e il compagno di merende Lavrov è un bordello. Pazzesco


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sempre peggio. Ma la Russia non voleva rendere le due regioni indipendenti? Ora si passa all'annessione? Mi ricordo male?



Anche tu, non cercare sempre il pelo nell' uovo.

C'è gente che crede fermamente in tutte le supercazzole che arrivano dal Cremlino


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2022)

Putin ne sa una più del diavolo. Mossa spiazzante per gli USA del rimbambito. E meno male che il presidente russo era malato...


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Nato: "E' escalation del conflitto."
> 
> Macron: "Notizia che farebbe ridere per quanto sia una farsa, ma è notizia tragica."*


Hanno un atteggiamento puramente mafioso, poi mi tocca sentire che bisogna scenderci a patti.

Vogliono "terrorizzaci" e basta.

La Russia ha 0% di chance di uscirne vittoriosa, alla meglio ne esce in pareggio.

Puntano tutto sullo spaventarci, e basta. 

Dei vermi.... va beh.
Vedremo che accade, dove abito io anche nelle ipotesi peggiori un funghetto non arriva sicuramente.

Speriamo non sgancino durante il week-end, perchè in quel caso la cosa cambia.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Finché non muore Putin e il compagno di merende Lavrov è un bordello. Pazzesco


Quando muore ci sarà qualcuno peggio di lui


----------



## kYMERA (20 Settembre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Quando muore ci sarà qualcuno peggio di lui


Non ne sono convinto. Dipende chi lo toglie di mezzo.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Putin ne sa una più del diavolo. Mossa spiazzante per gli USA del rimbambito. E meno male che il presidente russo era malato...


Eh già, un vero furbacchione!

A lui non gliela fai mica


----------



## Albijol (20 Settembre 2022)

Dovrebbero parlare a momenti Putin e Shoigu


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> i territori occupati in palestina dai coloni israeliani invece diventano territorio israeliano senza neanche passare dal referendum e li' va tutto bene invece. Ok


La gente ormai si beve ancora la frottola degli USA giustizieri del mondo. Putin ha semplicemente applicato il codice USA, ossia che se ti mettono i missili in casa, tu vai ad invadere dove te li vogliono mettere. Solo che gli USA possono invadere e pure dare soldi ai partiti. Basta che non siano i russi bruttih e cattivih.





Poi oh, io non tifo nessuno, più continua la guerra e più sono cavoli per noi eh.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Settembre 2022)

Stavolta saranno davvero c... amari, con l'apertura del secondo fronte nel Caucaso nessuno sarà più al sicuro


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Stavolta saranno davvero c... amari, con l'apertura del secondo fronte nel Caucaso nessuno sarà più al sicuro


Se non ci vengono a rompere le palle, non succederà nulla a noi, grazie al cielo e parlando seriamente.
Non abbiamo mosso un dito fino adesso, continueremo ad intrometterci solo il giusto.

Putin uno scontro armato "normale" con la NATO, non lo cercherà mai, verrebbe arato e spazzata via lui e la sua caxxo di amante ginnasta.

Non siamo nel secolo scorso, adesso ti sparano un missile nella finestra da 1000 km di distanza centrandoti sul water mentre fai la cacca.

Ovviamente sempre che Vladimiro non decida di suicidarsi, e trascinarci con lui.


----------



## Mika (20 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche tu, non cercare sempre il pelo nell' uovo.
> 
> C'è gente che crede fermamente in tutte le supercazzole che arrivano dal Cremlino


Veramente la mia era una domanda puramente neutra. Non ricordo cosa ho mangiato tre giorni fa figurarsi se ricordo tutto quello che si è scritto su questo conflitto  avevo chiesto solo se ricordavo male. Ne più ne meno


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Veramente la mia era una domanda puramente neutra. Non ricordo cosa ho mangiato tre giorni fa figurarsi se ricordo tutto quello che si è scritto su questo conflitto  avevo chiesto solo se ricordavo male. Ne più ne meno


Beh, ormai abbiamo perso il conto delle cose dette e poi fatto l' opposto.


----------



## Mika (20 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, ormai abbiamo perso il conto delle cose dette e poi fatto l' opposto.


L'importante e che continuano ad abbaiare e non a premere il pulsante rosso.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se non ci vengono a rompere le palle, non succederà nulla a noi, grazie al cielo e parlando seriamente.
> Non abbiamo mosso un dito fino adesso, continueremo ad intrometterci solo il giusto.
> 
> *Putin uno scontro armato "normale" con la NATO, non lo cercherà mai*, verrebbe arato e spazzata via lui e la sua caxxo di amante ginnasta.
> ...


Eh grazie, tutti vs uno. Se cerca un confronto con la Nato e perchè avrà la Cina e l'India a sostenerlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2022)

Per me le sgancia. Non gliene frega niente, a questo punto. Se deve cadere, tutti cadranno con lui.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh grazie, tutti vs uno. Se cerca un confronto con la Nato e perchè avrà la Cina e l'India a sostenerlo.


E' lui che dice che l' occidente è il male e deve terminare di essere il centro del mondo... non è che è la vittima per dire "tutti contro uno"

E' lui che non ci vuole più bene, io sarei serenamente andato avanti come prima , anzi mi stava pure simpatico Vladimiro, stimavo la sua risolutezza e l' essere manifestamente contro la comunità ellegibitiplus 

Però come ho già detto, questo atteggiamento mafioso, stile sorrisoni ma con la pistola appoggiata sul tavolo bella in vista, non mi piace.
E' abbastanza vile, e pure semplice da fare, saremmo capaci tutti.


----------



## Albijol (20 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh grazie, tutti vs uno. Se cerca un confronto con la Nato e perchè avrà la Cina e l'India a sostenerlo.



Cina e India gli hanno voltato le spalle a Samarcanda. Anzi la Cina ne ha approfittato per far diventare il Kazakistan suo protettorato.


----------



## Shmuk (20 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cina e India gli hanno voltato le spalle a Samarcanda. Anzi la Cina ne ha approfittato per far diventare il Kazakistan suo protettorato.



C'è Taiwan pure in ballo, gl'interessi marziali potrebbero convergere quickly.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cina e India gli hanno voltato le spalle a Samarcanda. Anzi la Cina ne ha approfittato per far diventare il Kazakistan suo protettorato.


Ma guarda che le "squadre" si compongono strada facendo, in base ad interessi e circostanze, non illuderti di poter fare troppi pronostici.
Pensi che Erdocane o Orban resterebbero fedeli all' occidente ??? Finchè gli conviene e basta...

L' unica idea che puoi farti è sul concetto stesso di vita: dovrebbe suicidarsi lui stesso se volesse scatenare una guerra.

Comunque va beh, pochi viaggi con la fantasia, vedremo.

Lui lo sa che ci spaventiamo subito, tutte queste cose servono ANCHE a spaventare l' opinione pubblica dei paesi occidentali.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mosca ha indetto referendum dal 23 al 27 settembre per annettere alla Russia le regioni di Donetsk, Lugansk, Kherson e in parte della provincia di Zhaporizhzhia.
> 
> Secondo gli esperti i referendum segnano un’escalation del conflitto con l’Ucraina. Ogni attacco di Kiev (soprattutto con armi occidentali) e ogni tentativo di riconquista potrebbero essere letti da Mosca come un attacco alla Russia stessa, consentendo al Cremlino di giustificare una mobilitazione generale o anche un attacco atomico. Gli USA innalzano l'allerta generale.
> Il Cremlino già si mette avanti: la Duma approva un testo che prevede pene per la diserzioni e altri atti simili "durante un periodo di legge marziale, conflitto armato o mobilitazione generale di guerra".
> ...



Certo. Putin di questo sarà molto preoccupato.


----------



## Albijol (20 Settembre 2022)

Intanto 1 ora e 40 di ritardo per il discorso di Putin. I maligni dicono che parlerà a mezzanotte ora di Mosca per evitare che i russi abbiano il tempo di scappare per evitare l arruolamento obbligatorio


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto 1 ora e 40 di ritardo per il discorso di Putin. I maligni dicono che parlerà a mezzanotte ora di Mosca *per evitare che i russi abbiano il tempo di scappare per evitare l arruolamento obbligatorio*



Non credo che ci sia bisogno di attendere la mezzanotte perché sono già ostaggi da una vita.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto 1 ora e 40 di ritardo per il discorso di Putin. I maligni dicono che parlerà a mezzanotte ora di Mosca per evitare che i russi abbiano il tempo di scappare per evitare l arruolamento obbligatorio


saranno microchippati dalla nascita questi


----------



## Riccardo88 (20 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hanno un atteggiamento puramente mafioso, poi mi tocca sentire che bisogna scenderci a patti.
> 
> Vogliono "terrorizzaci" e basta.
> 
> ...


La sconfitta dei Ruski era diventata inevitabile dall'inizio dalla controffensiva Ucraina di fine agosto.

Kiev, dopo l'annuncio dei referendum farsa ha già fatto sapere che non si fermerà fino a quando Crimea e Donbass non saranno liberati.

Possibile possa finire il tutto in una settimana con funghi sparsi in mezza Ucraina o che possa finire nel giro di pochi mesi con il crollo della feccia russa (che accadrà nel caso esista qualche non-orco nel cremlino che si rifiuti di premere il pulsante).

Prego per i miei affini in Ucraina..


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> saranno *microchippati* dalla nascita questi



Troppo soft. Sono marchiati.


----------



## Mika (20 Settembre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> La sconfitta dei Ruski era diventata inevitabile dall'inizio dalla controffensiva Ucraina di fine agosto.
> 
> Kiev, dopo l'annuncio dei referendum farsa ha già fatto sapere che non si fermerà fino a quando Crimea e Donbass non saranno liberati.
> 
> ...



La parte in neretto implica anche funghi sparsi in terra russa e quindi funghi sparsi anche in Europa e USA. Speriamo non accada.

Lanciare un atomica è sempre l'inizio della fine. Il primo che la usa farà cadere il deterrente che ci ha permesso di superare tutta la guerra fredda compreso la difficile crisi cubana.


----------



## Albijol (20 Settembre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> La sconfitta dei Ruski era diventata inevitabile dall'inizio dalla controffensiva Ucraina di fine agosto.
> 
> Kiev, dopo l'annuncio dei referendum farsa ha già fatto sapere che non si fermerà fino a quando Crimea e Donbass non saranno liberati.
> 
> ...



Biden ha detto che gli USA hanno un piano in caso di funghetto sparato, mi piacerebbe sapere quale.


----------



## Mika (20 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Biden ha detto che gli USA hanno un piano in caso di funghetto sparato, mi piacerebbe sapere quale.


500 funghetti in territorio russo


----------



## Simo98 (20 Settembre 2022)

Immagino referendum molto democratici con decine di soldati a presidiare i seggi


----------



## Albijol (20 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> 500 funghetti in territorio russo



Magari!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Settembre 2022)

Mha loro hanno già fatto da molto tempo la conta dei loro morti ! nel loro continente.. e qui si scrive america come fosse una assicurazione sulla vita!? Illusi! piani !? Pazzia ! Hanno messo Biden apposta!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Biden ha detto che gli USA hanno un piano in caso di funghetto sparato, mi piacerebbe sapere quale.



Scappare in un bunker ultra lussuoso con tutto il suo staff.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Biden ha detto che gli USA hanno un piano in caso di funghetto sparato, mi piacerebbe sapere quale.


intanto chiudersi nel bunker


----------



## Marilson (20 Settembre 2022)

mi sembra il momento giusto per andare in Iran 
pregate per me , -15 gg
Mi salto i due incontri col Chelsea e Milan-Juve


----------



## Mika (20 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Magari!


Avrei voluto arrivare a 50 anni e vedere almeno la seconda stella del Milan


----------



## __king george__ (20 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Resto convinto che l'ipotesi fungo è ancora possibile. Attenzione


il motivo per il quale una nazione decida di autoestinguersi mi sfugge sinceramente...  ci fosse anche un pazzo o 2 che lo vogliano non basterebbero...

ergo possiamo dormire sonni tranquilli su quel fronte..


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto 1 ora e 40 di ritardo per il discorso di Putin. I maligni dicono che parlerà a mezzanotte ora di Mosca per evitare che i russi abbiano il tempo di scappare per evitare l arruolamento obbligatorio


avrà preso spunto dal lockdown mediatico di Conte per giorni dopo con la gente che fuggiva in stazione la sera stessa


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Avrei voluto arrivare a 50 anni e vedere almeno la seconda stella del Milan



Io voglio vedere la terza


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2022)

Comunque raga, non facciamo sempre le vittime.

Se iniziano a lanciarsi porcini, la povera Italietta potrebbe pure scamparla.

Bombardi cosa, chi è perché? 

Sarebbe uranio sprecato, colpite Ghedi ed Aviano la cosa finisce li.

Per me la maggior parte dei petardi ha su la bandierina Inglese e Americana, nel fantasioso caso qualcuno sbrocchi si intende


----------



## Nomaduk (20 Settembre 2022)

Se si potesse fare uscirei stasera dalla nato e smantellarei tutte le basi americane sul nostro suolo. Sopratutto le atomiche... dichiarandoci neutrali saremmo salvi al 100%. Il problema è che poi gli americani arriverebbero di nuovo con i carri armati


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh già, un vero furbacchione!
> 
> A lui non gliela fai mica


che ti avevo detto ahahahhaha.

una volpe del deserto sto putin, una mossa imprevedibile proprio. 
che seghe.


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

*Morto nella regione di Kharkiv mercenario italiano Giorgio Galli di Varese, in guerra con Kiev*

Ansa


----------



## Nomaduk (20 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Morto nella regione di Kharkiv mercenario italiano Giorgio Galli in guerra con Kiev*
> 
> Ansa



Rip


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> mi sembra il momento giusto per andare in Iran


anche lì non si scherza...stanno ammazzando gente a caso dopo le proteste per la ragazza uccisa per il velo indossato male


----------



## Albijol (20 Settembre 2022)

Discorso di Putin rinviato a domani


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin rinviato a domani


peccato, stasera ci sono Orsini e Giordano in prima serata.
sarebbe stato interessante la reazione


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin rinviato a domani


forse il sosia dell'altra volta non era disponibile


----------



## Maximo (20 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Putin ne sa una più del diavolo. Mossa spiazzante per gli USA del rimbambito. E meno male che il presidente russo era malato...


In realtà le modalità sono le stesse dell’annessione della Crimea. 
Referendum farsa —> annessione alla Russia —> Territorio russo inviolabile.


----------



## Marilson (20 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche lì non si scherza...stanno ammazzando gente a caso dopo le proteste per la ragazza uccisa per il velo indossato male



se siete interessati quando torno vi scrivo un reportage di quello che avro' visto. Se torno, ovviamente


----------



## Mika (20 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Se si potesse fare uscirei stasera dalla nato e smantellarei tutte le basi americane sul nostro suolo. Sopratutto le atomiche... dichiarandoci neutrali saremmo salvi al 100%. Il problema è che poi gli americani arriverebbero di nuovo con i carri armati


Trainati a mano però


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Settembre 2022)

Ma come cavolo si fa a fare un referendum in aree occupate militarmente? Proprio l’ ABC del diritto internazionale. E poi c è qualcuno che difende ancora sto pupazzo di Putin


----------



## Riccardo88 (20 Settembre 2022)

In pratica, una volta il referendum farsa verrà finalizzato, Donetsk, Lugansk, Kherson, Zaporizha diventeranno Repubblice Russe parzialmente occupate dall'Ucraina  

L'Ucraina che i ruski hanno attaccato, dopo i mesi di menzogne e delle 'isterie dell'occidente', passerà da aggredita ad agressore.

Al peggio non c'è mai fine..


----------



## darden (20 Settembre 2022)

Sapete che c'è... L'importante è essere primi in classifica prima dello scoppio della guerra così ci prendiamo la seconda stella a tavolino 

Facciamo spappolare un po' di fegato delle melme


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> se siete interessati quando torno vi scrivo un reportage di quello che avro' visto. Se torno, ovviamente



Torna e raccontaci.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> In pratica, una volta il referendum farsa verrà finalizzato, Donetsk, Lugansk, Kherson, Zaporizha diventeranno Repubblice Russe parzialmente occupate dall'Ucraina
> 
> L'Ucraina che i ruski hanno attaccato, dopo i mesi di menzogne e delle 'isterie dell'occidente', passerà da aggredita ad agressore.
> 
> Al peggio non c'è mai fine..


quindi adesso dobbiamo sanzionare l'ucraina per salvare la russia?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quindi adesso dobbiamo sanzionare l'ucraina per salvare la russia?



No, faranno tutto gli USA


----------



## Nomaduk (20 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma come cavolo si fa a fare un referendum in aree occupate militarmente? Proprio l’ ABC del diritto internazionale. E poi c è qualcuno che difende ancora sto pupazzo di Putin



Beh questi almeno fanno i referendum. Come diceva un utente nei primi post israele invade fa tabula rasa e si annette territori per virtù divina...


----------



## Mauricio (20 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Se si potesse fare uscirei stasera dalla nato e smantellarei tutte le basi americane sul nostro suolo. Sopratutto le atomiche... dichiarandoci neutrali saremmo salvi al 100%. Il problema è che poi gli americani arriverebbero di nuovo con i carri armati


Mi sembra lo stesso discorso del no al nucleare in Italia per paura di nuove Chernobyl, ma poi Francia e Svizzera le costruiscono in prossimità con il confine italiano. Pensate davvero che gli effetti di un disastro in quelle centrali non avrebbe effetti anche in Italia? Stesso discorso per le atomiche: se viene sganciata su Parigi o altre città europee, credete davvero che le nubi tossiche non arrivino anche qui?
Andatevi a vedere su YouTube come si è spostata in Europa la nube tossica di Chernobyl e poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## Mika (20 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mi sembra lo stesso discorso del no al nucleare in Italia per paura di nuove Chernobyl, ma poi Francia e Svizzera le costruiscono in prossimità con il confine italiano. Pensate davvero che gli effetti di un disastro in quelle centrali non avrebbe effetti anche in Italia? Stesso discorso per le atomiche: se viene sganciata su Parigi o altre città europee, credete davvero che le nubi tossiche non arrivino anche qui?
> Andatevi a vedere su YouTube come si è spostata in Europa la nube tossica di Chernobyl e poi ne riparliamo.


Quelle delle esplosioni nucleari (quelle moderne, che molti pensano che sia ancora il fungo di Hiroshima e Nagasaki) sono anche peggiori di quelle causate dalla fuga radioattiva di Chernobyl.

Quelle causate da una guerra nucleare hanno in più:
-Inverno nucleare
-Caduta del follout radioattivo come nevicata
-Vento radioattivo

Non dimentichiamoci che se avvenisse in inverno è anche peggio visto che i venti in Europa sono anche più forti.


----------



## Raryof (20 Settembre 2022)

E' il gioco delle parti, senza rendere semi-ufficiale l'annessione sarà sempre un'aggressione infinita che porterà semplicemente ad un logoramento continuo fine a sé stesso, non possono farlo, fanno bene a fare 'sti referendum fuffa perché è l'unico modo che hanno per legittimare l'attacco e probabilmente la "volontà" dei russofoni residenti, secondo me l'unico modo che hanno è questo perché più passa il tempo e più faranno il gioco dell'occidente che ha fatto di tutto per allungare la guerra e non vuole sentire ragioni, la guerra deve andare avanti perché la fine della stessa significherebbe la fine della farsa, della transizione energetica, sarebbe l'inizio di una nuova pace e non potrebbero nemmeno incolpare la Russia riguardo le bollette astronomiche che avremo più avanti, quelle che stanno già piegando tantissime aziende, in base a cosa dovrebbe finire ora il conflitto? anche se "vincesse" l'occidente sarebbe comunque una sconfitta visto che hanno voluto colpire e speculare sull'aumento del costo della vita e delle materie prime, dell'Ucraina, di certi territori a loro non frega una mazza, sono solo un modo palesemente indiretto (e quindi viscido) di portare avanti una guerra d'appoggio che riguarda maggiormente altri paesi luridi che riconoscono le guerre in base ai propri interessi, uno su tutti mettere ko le economie europee e allontanarli dal partner russo, non ci fossero state le materie prima là, non ci fosse stata la dipendenza di diversi paesi europei nessuno avrebbe parlato di questa guerra, ma visto che c'era alcuni hanno agito e ci hanno ficcato dentro un problema ben studiato e ben portato avanti.
La vera guerra è tutto ciò che è stato innescato attorno, non la vittoria sul campo, qui però non abbiamo la Jugoslavia e il "nemico" è diverso, non bombardabile e per logorarlo hanno deciso di portare avanti una seconda guerra che però richiede la distruzione di un certo tipo di impianto produttivo, organismi controllanti non hanno controllato e ora non possono permettersi di far terminare un conflitto se prima non hanno raggiunto altri obbiettivi ben più importanti come la farsa della transizione energetica che prima era sempre stato un argomento lontano e non verrà fatto nulla neanche in quel caso perché puoi avere soluzioni temporanee ma poi dovrai tornare a fare affari con la Russia.
In tutto questo, un altro grossissimo problema è che abbiamo dei nazistelli che vengono finanziati continuamente e abbiamo anche dei personaggetti che sono ovunque, sono entrati nel gotha mondiale dei buoni, i pacifisti per eccellenza, certa gente non smetterà mai di volere le luci della ribalta per cui a praticamente nessuno conviene che la guerra finisca se parliamo di nazisti che vogliono solo armi gratis o personaggi che dal momento che smettono di parlare di guerra e resistenza non si cagherà più nessuno ma a quanto pare agli ucraini sta bene così, ormai hanno solo macerie e sono stati usati per bene da chi ha sempre portato guerra e distruzione prima di costruire banche dove poter gestire oro, ricchezza e portare la propria influenza, ma quelli sono i buoni, mi dicono, tanta roba..
L'unico modo che ha Putin di dare un colpetto ai massoni sionisti e a chi detiene davvero il potere è sganciarla per davvero o fare una mossa "oltre", come può essere appunto la proclamazione di un nuovo territorio russo e quindi inviolabile, inattaccabile, discorsi facilotti ma comunque ad effetto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Beh questi almeno fanno i referendum. Come diceva un utente nei primi post israele invade fa tabula rasa e si annette territori per virtù divina...



lasciamo perdere Israele che anche loro sono veramente borderline con le loro politiche. Ma referendum in aree occupate sono la più grande barzelletta che esiste


----------



## Igniorante (21 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Resto convinto che l'ipotesi fungo è ancora possibile. Attenzione



È anche il periodo adatto, dopotutto


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Putin in live ora


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Putin in live ora



Ha annunciato una mobilitazione "parziale" che tecnicamente non so che signifca


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ha annunciato una mobilitazione "parziale" che tecnicamente non so che signifca



Leggendo un po' da quello che ho capito tutti quelli che hanno fatto il militare posso essere chiamati al fronte.


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Putin: "Abbiamo più armi nucleari dell Occidente. Le useremo se il territorio russo verrà minacciato. Non è un bluff"


----------



## JDT (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Leggendo un po' da quello che ho capito tutti quelli che hanno fatto il militare posso essere chiamati al fronte.


Esatto, e tutte le industrie settoriali sono esattoriale dalle decisioni, lo stato si accaparra tutti i proventi e decide le produzioni.

In caso di mobilitazione generale, il reclutamento viene esteso a tutti gli abili a combattere e per qualsiasi industria.

Sembra una mossa disperata, ma non può permettersi uno smacco colossale come ha subito nell'ultimo mese, soprattutto quando i conti continuano ad andare sempre più giù e l'inverno è alle porte.

Brutto timing comunque, le dichiarazioni di facciata di Modi ed Erdogan si sono rivelate totalmente inesatte, e dubito che abbia agito così d'impulso, proprio dopo il vertice di Samarcanda.


----------



## Shmuk (21 Settembre 2022)

L'ONU che dice?


----------



## Milanoide (21 Settembre 2022)

Modifiche al codice penale russo per i renitenti alla mobilitazione.

Referendum domani l'altro perché il mondo gli sta sprofondando sotto i piedi.

A Samarcanda Modi sgrida Putin perché non è tempo di fare guerre

La Cina gli fa capire che la guerra in Ucraina sta danneggiando l'economia del colosso asiatico ed è bene che finisca presto.

In Iran la "Buoncostume" uccide una malvelata. Vari morti nelle piazze.

l'Armenia chiede attivazione articolo di difesa collettiva, ma Putin rifiuta e preme solo per la cessazione delle ostilità fra i vari satelliti ex sovietici.
Premio Nobel per la pace subito


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

"300 mila riservisti verranno richiamati" Shoigu.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ha annunciato una mobilitazione "parziale" che tecnicamente non so che signifca


sta ancora un passo indietro rispetto a ciò che ha fatto Zelensky chiamando anche le donne che hanno fatto il militare.
c'è tempo per all in...


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

"5937 soldati russi sono morti" Shoigu.
ROTFL.. forse a marzo


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ha annunciato una mobilitazione "parziale" che tecnicamente non so che signifca


ho visto un pezzetto del discoso, sono i riservisti. Gia da oggi sono chiamati per delle esercitazioni. Inoltre aumento dell'Industria bellica


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Settembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> i territori occupati in palestina dai coloni israeliani invece diventano territorio israeliano senza neanche passare dal referendum e li' va tutto bene invece. Ok


Lo domando a te.
Va bene?

Perchè per come l'hai posta sembra dire va bene in Dombass, perchè va bene in Israele.

A parte che non è proprio la stessa cosa, comprare un pezzo di terra costruirci una fattoria e dire che quello è territorio israeliano e invadere una zona con 5 milioni di abitanti, espellere chi cìè sequestrare le loro proprietà e dichiarare che quel territorio è Russia.

Ma quello che mi interessa sapere e se voi condannate fortemente entrambi e quindi siete d'accordo che Putin e la Russia debbano essere emarginate; tollerate entrambe e quindi per voi la colonizzazione forzata Israeliana va tollerata senza contrari, oppure va condannata quella Israeliana e tollerata quella Russa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La gente ormai si beve ancora la frottola degli USA giustizieri del mondo. Putin ha semplicemente applicato il codice USA, ossia che se ti mettono i missili in casa, tu vai ad invadere dove te li vogliono mettere. Solo che gli USA possono invadere e pure dare soldi ai partiti. Basta che non siano i russi bruttih e cattivih.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi sei per l'immediata invasione di Kalinigrad penso.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

Mi pare disperato e se non lo fermano farà all in prima o poi


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Modifiche al codice penale russo per i renitenti alla mobilitazione.
> 
> Referendum domani l'altro perché il mondo gli sta sprofondando sotto i piedi.
> 
> ...


questi signori a Samarcanda hanno avuto l'opportunità di farsi e farci un favore..


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Mi pare disperato e se non lo fermano farà all in prima o poi



Ci salverà Salvini


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ho visto un pezzetto del discoso, sono i riservisti. Gia da oggi sono chiamati per delle esercitazioni. Inoltre aumento dell'Industria bellica


sono i riservisti che già a migliaia si sono proposti volontari nelle ultime settimane

comunque ora dipende dove verranno schierati, se a difesa dei quattro oblast ex ucraini presi o ambisce ad altro


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "5937 soldati russi sono morti" Shoigu.
> ROTFL.. forse a marzo



Abbiamo ucciso centomila soldati ukraini. Sempre Shoigu. Sempre cifre da ROTFL.


----------



## Mauricio (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Abbiamo ucciso centomila soldati ukraini. Sempre Shoigu. Sempre cifre da ROTFL.


Su questi numeri lato ucraino però, per coerenza, vanno presi con le pinze quelli forniti da Zelensky & Co. 
Non saranno 6k soldati russi morti, ma probabilmente nemmeno gli oltre 50k annunciati da Kiev. E viceversa per gli ucraini.


----------



## Riccardo88 (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sta ancora un passo indietro rispetto a ciò che ha fatto Zelensky chiamando anche le donne che hanno fatto il militare.
> c'è tempo per all in...


Sbagliatissimo, moltissimi dei 900mila riservisti ucraini non sono al fronte ma continuano la loro vita, il loro lavoro. 
Per non parlare delle donne. 
Non c'è bisogno, e speriamo non ci sia, nemmeno con questi nuovi 300mila schiavi mandati a bombardare un popolo libero.


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Su questi numeri lato ucraino però, per coerenza, vanno presi con le pinze quelli forniti da Zelensky & Co.
> Non saranno 6k soldati russi morti, ma probabilmente nemmeno gli oltre 50k annunciati da Kiev. E viceversa per gli ucraini.



Sicuramente, infatti non ho mai dato peso alle cifre date dall Ukraina. Però se come dice Shoigu la Russia avrebbe perso solo 6000 soldati uccidendone centomila, semplicemente non ci sarebbe bisogno della mobilitazione perché l esercito Ukraino si sarebbe già arreso.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2022)

Putin ordina mobilitazione parziale: 300mila riservisti al fronte. E minaccia la guerra nucleare: Useremo tutti i nostri mezzi.​


----------



## Riccardo88 (21 Settembre 2022)

In poche parole 'o mi lasciate vincere o userò l'atomica, non sto bluffando'.

Infimo criminale, l'umiliazione subita gli ultimi mesi dal "Secondo esercito più forte al mondo" è troppo grande da digerire. 

Bene che sia Macron che Scholz non sono rimasti zitti questa volta.


----------



## JDT (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono i riservisti che già a migliaia si sono proposti volontari nelle ultime settimane
> 
> comunque ora dipende dove verranno schierati, se a difesa dei quattro oblast ex ucraini presi o ambisce ad altro


Non saprei, i volontari si possono arruolare "quando vogliono", se fossero migliaia di volontari non ci sarebbe bisogno della mobilitazione, non credi?

Hanno aggiunto anche pene più severe per la diserzione o la mancata chiamata alle armi, introducendo anche aggravanti penali, questa non saprei come interpretarla, forse è prassi di routine, o semplificazione burocratica.


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin ordina mobilitazione parziale: 300mila riservisti al fronte. E minaccia la guerra nucleare: Useremo tutti i nostri mezzi.​



Biaogna fare il gesto estremo di rinunciare al gas russo da oggi. Va fatto di tutto per fermarlo


----------



## ARKANA (21 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Mi pare disperato e se non lo fermano farà all in prima o poi


Non penso glielo permettano, i mean la Cina ci ha messo anni e anni per arrivare nella situazione sia di potere che economica in cui si trova, secondo te permette a putin di fare all in e di conseguenza mandare affncl tutto quello che si è creata? Perchè se va all in le conseguenze bene o male le subiranno tutti, nessuno escluso


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Biaogna fare il gesto estremo di rinunciare al gas russo da oggi. Va fatto di tutto per fermarlo



Anche rinunciando al gas ormai credo che purtroppo sia tardi per fermarlo.


----------



## Simo98 (21 Settembre 2022)

Quindi la seconda potenza militare al mondo ha bisogno di mobilitare i riservisti 
della Siberia per conquistare delle regioni di un paese con il PIL della Lombardia


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Non penso glielo permettano, i mean la Cina ci ha messo anni e anni per arrivare nella situazione sia di potere che economica in cui si trova, secondo te permette a putin di fare all in e di conseguenza mandare affncl tutto quello che si è creata? Perchè se va all in le conseguenze bene o male le subiranno tutti, nessuno escluso


e come fa a stopparlo la Cina? per me possono fermarlo solo dall'interno, questo non ammette sconfitta


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Quindi la seconda potenza militare al mondo ha bisogno di mobilitare i riservisti
> della Siberia per conquistare delle regioni di un paese con il PIL della Lombardia


se decine di paesi al mondo mandano armi e soldi a profusione è normale che i rapporti di forza siano diversi, più i servizi segreti e militari di alcuni paesi che continuano a fare assistenza.
Zelensky si fa grande con gli altri alle spalle, non da solo
se avessero ignorato l'Ucraina, come hanno fatto con l'Armenia, sarebbe finita già da un pezzo
così la Russia otterrà dei territori comunque e Zelensky sarà ricordato come il dissolutore ucraino ma durerà di più


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Quindi la seconda potenza militare al mondo ha bisogno di mobilitare i riservisti
> della Siberia per conquistare delle regioni di un paese con il PIL della Lombardia


Pensa che la Prima invece se n’è dovuta scappare dalla Corea, dall’Afghanistan e dal Vietnam, perché gli sono bastati quattro musi gialli comunisti, o quattro mujahideen convinti di avere 72 vergini in Paradiso, per fargli capire che era meglio andare a rompere le palle altrove.

Ad ognuno il suo Vietnam, come si suol dire.


----------



## ARKANA (21 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> e come fa a stopparlo la Cina? per me possono fermarlo solo dall'interno, questo non ammette sconfitta


Intendo che lo fanno fuori in maniera "ufficiosa" e non ufficiale, roba di servizi segreti e capocchie di spilli intrise di qualche veleno, non di sicuro con la Cina (o chi per esso) che cerca di farlo ragionare, va bene non farsi rovinare gli affari, ma neanche diventare troppo filo americani


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Non saprei, i volontari si possono arruolare "quando vogliono", se fossero migliaia di volontari non ci sarebbe bisogno della mobilitazione, non credi?
> 
> Hanno aggiunto anche pene più severe per la diserzione o la mancata chiamata alle armi, introducendo anche aggravanti penali, questa non saprei come interpretarla, forse è prassi di routine, o semplificazione burocratica.


ci sono realmente, ho visto la mappa la settimana scorsa per ogni stato russo poi alcuni non ne hanno dati ma comunque supportavano quelli altrui.
è un fatto recente di questi giorni dopo la controffensiva ucraina, non credo stiano già al fronte.
comunque si arriva a decine di migliaia di volontari sommandoli tutti, non certo centinaia di migliaia come questa chiamata.

in Russia il tema Donbass è molto sentito, quindi se vengono mandati lì sono super motivati come gli ucraini.
negli altri due oblast (Kherson, Zaporizza) è diverso


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se decine di paesi al mondo mandano armi e soldi a profusione è normale che i rapporti di forza siano diversi, più i servizi segreti e militari di alcuni paesi che continuano a fare assistenza.
> se avessero ignorato l'Ucraina, come hanno fatto con l'Armenia, sarebbe finita già da un pezzo
> così la Russia otterrà dei territori comunque ma durerà di più


La cosa divertente di quelle affermazioni è che come al solito non si guarda la realtà, ma solo ciò che si vuole.
I russi staranno anche usando le riserve, ma stanno combattendo da soli,
Gli ucraini sopravvivono con gli aiuti UE e USA, come giustamente dicevi tu.
Ma per quanto potranno andare avanti, prima che la situazione geopolitica richieda cambiamenti, e prima che l’opinione pubblica cominci a stancarsi sul serio di dover penare per luce e gas, per dare armi ad un Presidente ballerino marionetta?
Gli USA, da buoni figli di Albione, sono molto volubili su questi temi.
Sono sempre stati un popolo pragmatico, erede dei mercanti delle grandi compagnie coloniali. È un popolo pronto a voltare le spalle a chiunque, se il profitto lo richiede.

Il Vietnam, anzi la Storia in generale, insegna.
Però a detta di qualcuno, la Storia è solo passato. Non serve per capire il presente o il futuro.
Per questi basta solo cadere del pero e pensare che le cose succedano perché Putin, o chi per lui in futuro, è un pazzo.


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Pensa che la Prima invece se n’è dovuta scappare dalla Corea, dall’Afghanistan e dal Vietnam, perché gli sono bastati quattro musi gialli comunisti, o quattro mujahideen convinti di avere 72 vergini in Paradiso, per fargli capire che era meglio andare a rompere le palle altrove.
> 
> Ad ognuno il suo Vietnam, come si suol dire.



Sono casi diversi però... Sul Vietnam gli USA si sono ritirati perché si era creato un movimento di milioni di persone pacifiste che volevano il ritiro degli USA. Sull Afghanistan gli USA si sono ritirati perché la missione gli era costata oltre un trilione di dollari e avevano capito che gli afghani non avevano nessuna intenzione di combattere i talebani. Invece in Ucraina Putin sta venendo sconfitto proprio militarmente!


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Intendo che lo fanno fuori in maniera "ufficiosa" e non ufficiale, roba di servizi segreti e capocchie di spilli intrise di qualche veleno, non di sicuro con la Cina (o chi per esso) che cerca di farlo ragionare, va bene non farsi rovinare gli affari, ma neanche diventare troppo filo americani


ah cosi si, infatti in un post precedente ho scritto che cinesi,indiani ecc ecc lo hanno avuto a tiro a Samarcanda, avrebbero potuto '' modificare'' il caffè di vladimiro  Ora che è a casuccia la vedo dura


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sono casi diversi però... Sul Vietnam gli USA si sono ritirati perché si era creato un movimento di milioni di persone pacifiste che volevano il ritiro degli USA. Sull Afghanistan gli USA si sono ritirati perché la missione gli era costata oltre un trilione di dollari e avevano capito che gli afghani non avevano nessuna intenzione di combattere i talebani. Invece in Ucraina Putin sta venendo sconfitto proprio militarmente!


In realtà in Vietnam gli USA sono stati sconfitti eccome dalla guerriglia Vietcong.
L’opinione pubblica infatti si infiammò proprio perché il pantano di quella guerra stava portando al massacro migliaia di giovani americani, per una guerra impossibile da vincere.

In Afghanistan, la tua considerazione è la conseguenza della mia.
Se tu invadi un paese, e dopo averlo occupato ti devi ritirare perché dopo anni non riesci a placare la resistenza interna, al punto che in diverse parti del Paese i talebani non se ne sono mai andati, ma al contrario hanno recuperato terreno, di fatto sei stato sconfitto.

È lo stesso discorso che valse per noi nella Jugoslavia di Tito.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La cosa divertente di quelle affermazioni è che come al solito non si guarda la realtà, ma solo ciò che si vuole.
> I russi staranno anche usando le riserve, ma stanno combattendo da soli,
> Gli ucraini sopravvivono con gli aiuti UE e USA, come giustamente dicevi tu.
> Ma per quanto potranno andare avanti, prima che la situazione geopolitica richieda cambiamenti, e *prima che l’opinione pubblica cominci a stancarsi sul serio di dover penare per luce e gas, per dare armi ad un Presidente ballerino marionetta?*
> ...


in molti paesi sono già contrari in maggioranza, in alcuni poi stanno scendendo in piazza perchè vedono le conseguenze di questo supporto ucraino nella vita quotidiana.
è ovvio, un conto è parlare in generale quando non hai contezza e diverso vedere le conseguenze
la gente comune non ragiona come Stoltenberg che ha già il posto fisso come governatore della banca centrale norvegese quando lascia la NATO.
non esiste supporto a tutti i costi all'Ucraina.

penso che tra autunno e inverno cambierà la linea occidentale, a causa del malcontento popolare
non puoi criticare le autocrazie e tirare dritto quando la tua popolazione è contraria a ciò che fai


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Intanto in Russia:
-voli diretti da Mosca a Istanbul e Yerevan sold out.
-la frase più ricercata su Google.ru è "Come lasciare la Russia"


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto in Russia:
> -voli diretti da Mosca a Istanbul e Yerevan sold out.
> -la frase più ricercata su Google.ru è "Come lasciare la Russia"



Le compagnie russe hanno bloccato la vendita di biglietti aerei a tutti i maschi tra i 18 e i 65 anni ROTFL


----------



## Raryof (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto in Russia:
> -voli diretti da Mosca a Istanbul e Yerevan sold out.
> -la frase più ricercata su Google.ru è "Come lasciare la Russia"


Ho letto anch'io, nella lista ci sono anche:
- Draghi statista del decennio
- Draghi vieni da noi
- Ma cosa erano quelle corna del premio?
- Draghi nobel per la pace


----------



## Simo98 (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se decine di paesi al mondo mandano armi e soldi a profusione è normale che i rapporti di forza siano diversi, più i servizi segreti e militari di alcuni paesi che continuano a fare assistenza.
> Zelensky si fa grande con gli altri alle spalle, non da solo
> se avessero ignorato l'Ucraina, come hanno fatto con l'Armenia, sarebbe finita già da un pezzo
> così la Russia otterrà dei territori comunque e Zelensky sarà ricordato come il dissolutore ucraino ma durerà di più





Sam ha scritto:


> Pensa che la Prima invece se n’è dovuta scappare dalla Corea, dall’Afghanistan e dal Vietnam, perché gli sono bastati quattro musi gialli comunisti, o quattro mujahideen convinti di avere 72 vergini in Paradiso, per fargli capire che era meglio andare a rompere le palle altrove.
> 
> Ad ognuno il suo Vietnam, come si suol dire.


Infatti questa è la dimostrazione per me che sono finiti i tempi della grande potenza che invade e domina la più piccola, come accadeva un secolo fa. Ucraina Vietnam Afghanistan Iraq lo dimostrano
Come al solito voi invece prendete ogni critica alla madre Russia come un commento pro-USA, contenti voi...


----------



## Simo98 (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se decine di paesi al mondo mandano armi e soldi a profusione è normale che i rapporti di forza siano diversi, più i servizi segreti e militari di alcuni paesi che continuano a fare assistenza.
> Zelensky si fa grande con gli altri alle spalle, non da solo
> se avessero ignorato l'Ucraina, come hanno fatto con l'Armenia, sarebbe finita già da un pezzo
> così la *Russia otterrà dei territori comunque e Zelensky sarà ricordato come il dissolutore ucraino ma durerà di più*


Non ne sarei così convinto, sei mesi fa si diceva anche che l'Ucraina non avrebbe potuto resistere e invece attualmente sta pure contrattaccando 
Se finisce con la Russia che scappa con la coda tra le gambe non mi stupirei


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Infatti questa è la dimostrazione per me che sono finiti i tempi della grande potenza che invade e domina la più piccola, come accadeva un secolo fa. Ucraina Vietnam Afghanistan Iraq lo dimostrano
> Come al solito voi invece prendete ogni critica alla madre Russia come un commento pro-USA, contenti voi...


Ma guarda che per me non c’è nessuna madre Russia.
L’ho sempre detto che per me è mera politica di potenza da entrambe le parti, tant’è che sono sempre stato quello che ha parlato dell’unica possibile pace nella regione. Pace che naturalmente non vuole nessuno.

Io mi limito solo a far notare il doppiopesismo nei giudizi.
Se poi non è il tuo caso, amen. Felice di sapere che c’è ancora chi valuta le cose in maniera neutrale.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

ahahaha ma davvero Vladimiro ha detto che la NATO vuole usare armi nucleari ?????

ahahahah Dio mio, non so se è peggio lui o chi gli va dietro.


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non ne sarei così convinto, sei mesi fa si diceva anche che l'Ucraina non avrebbe potuto resistere e invece attualmente sta pure contrattaccando
> Se finisce con la Russia che scappa con la coda tra le gambe non mi stupirei


L’Ucraina è del tutto improbabile che vinca la guerra. Non ne ha la forza.
Sta resistendo perché noi inviamo armi. Ma è una situazione che non durerà per sempre.
Sai perché è durata fino ad ora? Perché l’inverno era alle spalle, e con la Primavera e l’Estate il problema del gas e della luce era “quasi” secondario per l’europeo medio.

Ma ora le cose, con l’arrivo dell’inverno, stanno cambiando. E non è un caso se ora molti paesi UE cominciano a non essere più così ferrei (in realtà non lo sono mai stati, ma vabbè) sulle loro politiche anti-russe.
E più si continuerà a fare affari con la Russia, più la macchina bellica di Mosca verrà finanziata.

Al contrario, gli europei non potranno mantenere l’atteggiamento doppiogiochista per molto.
E con l’evoluzione geopolitica in corso, specialmente nell’Estremo Oriente, ben presto si dovrà decidere se normalizzare i rapporti con Mosca in chiave anti-cinese, oppure finanziare Kiev, che non dà alcun apporto politico.

Successe la stessa cosa con le sanzioni farlocche all’Italia dopo la Guerra in Etiopia.

Non focalizzatevi sulla singola battaglia. Guardate il quadro completo.


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Consultazioni tra Putin e Lukashenko.


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> L’Ucraina è del tutto improbabile che vinca la guerra. Non ne ha la forza.
> Sta resistendo perché noi inviamo armi. Ma è una situazione che non durerà per sempre.
> Sai perché è durata fino ad ora? Perché l’inverno era alle spalle, e con la Primavera e l’Estate il problema del gas e della luce era “quasi” secondario per l’europeo medio.
> 
> ...



Non so come andrà a finire ma è un mese circa che è la Russia che sta "resistendo". Non l Ukraina.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ahahaha ma davvero Vladimiro ha detto che la NATO vuole usare armi nucleari ?????
> 
> ahahahah Dio mio, non so se è peggio lui o chi gli va dietro.




è da ricovero...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2022)

Per me il mondo è fottuto.

Si possono fare tutti i ragionamenti del mondo, tifare per uno o per l'altro, ma a questo punto o vince Putin, o avremo bombe nucleari dappertutto. Non è una favola o un film con supereroi , purtroppo questa è la realtà.

Lascio aperto una finestra per una terza possibilità nel caso ci sia un colpo di stato in Russia, ma gli dò tipo l'1%.


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non so come andrà a finire ma è un mese circa che è la Russia che sta "resistendo". Non l Ukraina.


Resistendo mentre combatte con una frazione delle loro forze, mentre l’Ucraina con armi non sue sta dando fondo a tutti i combattenti possibili?

Andiamo, su… Anche a Stalingrado si era assolutamente convinti che Hitler l’avrebbe spuntata. E sappiamo tutti com’è finita.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me il mondo è fottuto.
> 
> Si possono fare tutti i ragionamenti del mondo, tifare per uno o per l'altro, ma a questo punto o vince Putin, o avremo bombe nucleari dappertutto. Non è una favola o un film con supereroi , purtroppo questa è la realtà.
> 
> *Lascio aperto una finestra per una terza possibilità nel caso ci sia un colpo distato in Russia, ma gli dò tipo l'1%.*


è il motivo delle sanzioni quello infatti...portare un malcontento estremo che faccia si che qualcuno si muova in quella direzione


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me il mondo è fottuto.
> 
> Si possono fare tutti i ragionamenti del mondo, tifare per uno o per l'altro, ma a questo punto o vince Putin, o avremo bombe nucleari dappertutto. Non è una favola o un film con supereroi , purtroppo questa è la realtà.
> 
> Lascio aperto una finestra per una terza possibilità nel caso ci sia un colpo di stato in Russia, ma gli dò tipo l'1%.



Con la mobilitazione la percentuale può salire al 5-10% IMHO


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me il mondo è fottuto.
> 
> Si possono fare tutti i ragionamenti del mondo, tifare per uno o per l'altro, ma a questo punto o vince Putin, o avremo bombe nucleari dappertutto. Non è una favola o un film con supereroi , purtroppo questa è la realtà.
> 
> Lascio aperto una finestra per una terza possibilità nel caso ci sia un colpo di stato in Russia, ma gli dò tipo l'1%.


anche io do una percentuale molto bassa al colpo di stato, perchè oltre i putin esistono i lukashenko, i medvedev , i zoccolova ecc. ecc. i vertici sono tutti marci, e i potenti non da meno


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Resistendo mentre combatte con una frazione delle loro forze



Ma non è vero, sta usando tutto il suo arsenale tranne quello nucleare. Se poi tu per "forza" intendi il sessantenne che ha fatto il militare negli anni 80 allora è un altro discorso.


----------



## Raryof (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> L’Ucraina è del tutto improbabile che vinca la guerra. Non ne ha la forza.
> Sta resistendo perché noi inviamo armi. Ma è una situazione che non durerà per sempre.
> Sai perché è durata fino ad ora? Perché l’inverno era alle spalle, e con la Primavera e l’Estate il problema del gas e della luce era “quasi” secondario per l’europeo medio.
> 
> ...


Sì è una narrativa bellica che con l'arrivo dell'inverno e dei problemi interni non potrà più essere portata avanti, sia perché ci saranno costi e questioni interne ben più grandi sia perché ad un certo punto ci si stuferà, dovevano allungare la guerra inviando armi e creando morte, lo hanno fatto e lo stanno facendo ancora perché il giochino potrebbe non durare ancora tanto e per allora ciò che si dovrà intraprendere dovrà essere sul piatto, è l'emergenza che interessa e l'uso che si fa di essa, non c'è nessuna pace o fine guerra, quella è il nulla così come è il nulla un paese inutile come l'Ucraina che comunque ha fatto da bravo perdente (facile fare affari con mercenari nazisti se gli dai pure visibilità infinita e li chiami addirittura BUONI).
Strategicamente non ha alcun senso devastare le proprie economie per portare il nulla in Ucraina, spero che chi sarà al governo lo capirà o si vivrà sul muso ciò che sarà il botto che faremo più avanti, ma già vedo che c'è il terrore che la Meloni possa non essere più favorevole sulle sanzioni e boh, forse vogliono davvero far saltare tutto, mettendo magari un altro pagliaccio all'economia visto che è l'unica cosa che gli frega agli "alleati".
In altri paesi hanno sbloccato mlrd per l'energia, per le aziende, da noi con lo statista il nulla, mare calmo.. ma quanto si stanno divertendo?


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me il mondo è fottuto.
> 
> Si possono fare tutti i ragionamenti del mondo, tifare per uno o per l'altro, ma a questo punto o vince Putin, o avremo bombe nucleari dappertutto. Non è una favola o un film con supereroi , purtroppo questa è la realtà.
> 
> Lascio aperto una finestra per una terza possibilità nel caso ci sia un colpo di stato in Russia, ma gli dò tipo l'1%.


Dipende da cosa intendi per “il mondo”.
Se intendi il mondo capitalista liberale occidentale, sì, è molto probabile, anche vedendo come le politiche occidentali sul controllo politico stiano sempre di più assomigliando a quelle cinesi, tipiche del Capitalismo di Stato.

Questa situazione era stata ampiamente prevista, naturalmente. Solo che la Storia non la si conosce mai abbastanza.

Siamo semplicemente nel mezzo tra la fine di un’epoca e l’inizio di un’altra.


----------



## Marilson (21 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Lo domando a te.
> Va bene?
> 
> Perchè per come l'hai posta sembra dire va bene in Dombass, perchè va bene in Israele.
> ...



comprare qualche fattoria? Ci sono 600mila coloni israliani che hanno occupato illegalmente territorio nel West Bank con oltre 250 insediamenti creati. In un territorio 100% arabo.

Donbass e Lugansk sono aree russofone, la differenza sta li. In ogni caso, occidente e Onu rigirano la frittata e cambiano la retorica come gli aggrada. Un organizzazione internazionale che in oltre 70 anni non e' stata di garantire la creazione di uno stato palestinese indipendente e universalmente riconosciuto, che ha chiuso gli occhi su attacchi deliberati a iraq e afghanistan e peggio ancora promosso mozioni di guerra contro la Serbia negli anni 90, non merita di alcun rispetto.


----------



## Davidoff (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me il mondo è fottuto.
> 
> Si possono fare tutti i ragionamenti del mondo, tifare per uno o per l'altro, ma a questo punto o vince Putin, o avremo bombe nucleari dappertutto. Non è una favola o un film con supereroi , purtroppo questa è la realtà.
> 
> Lascio aperto una finestra per una terza possibilità nel caso ci sia un colpo di stato in Russia, ma gli dò tipo l'1%.


Quindi che facciamo, sti bulli russi possono fare quello che vogliono altrimenti fanno saltare la scacchiera? Ma andassero a f****lo, è ora di andare a vedere il bluff, scommettiamo che la catena di comando si ribellerà dall'interno prima di lanciare? Dubito che gli oligarchi accettino di buon grado un inverno atomico, loro hanno miliardi da godersi, non sono poveracci come noi.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Settembre 2022)

comunque i deliri odierni del babbeo russo fanno capire quanto le sanzioni inizino a fare male sul serio e quanto sia in difficoltà..

piu che il discorso militare sta avendo seriamente paura di quello economico...ha parlato di "occidente che vuole impedire il nostro sviluppo ecc ecc"

poi la freddezza glaciale della Cina lo deve aver ulteriormente imparanoiato...


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, sta usando tutto il suo arsenale tranne quello nucleare. Se poi tu per "forza" intendi il sessantenne che ha fatto il militare negli anni 80 allora è un altro discorso.


La Russia non ha nemmeno iniziato la mobilitazione generale, come normalmente avviene in guerra.

Dai Albjiol, c’è una disparità tra forze impiegabili che non c’è nemmeno partita. Poi ripeto, la forza ucraina è drogata dal nostro invio di armi.
Per quanto ancora continuerà? Il cittadino medio comincia ad essere stufo, e appena capirà sulla sua pelle che la luce e il gas non potrà più usarli come prima non la prenderà benissimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> anche io do una percentuale molto bassa al colpo di stato, perchè oltre i putin esistono i lukashenko, i medvedev , i zoccolova ecc. ecc. i vertici sono tutti marci, e i potenti non da meno



Ho appena letto un articolo che dice che Putin ha usato un tono moderato nei discorsi, rispetto a quello che gli ha chiesto la cerchia vicinissima a lui. Forse è stato questo il motivo dello spostamento.
La cerchia vicino a lui chiederebbe la bomba nucleare immediata in Ucraina.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2022)

Vedo i soliti commenti di inizio conflitto.

Boh. Riproviamoci, via.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me il mondo è fottuto.
> 
> Si possono fare tutti i ragionamenti del mondo, tifare per uno o per l'altro, ma a questo punto o vince Putin, o avremo bombe nucleari dappertutto. Non è una favola o un film con supereroi , purtroppo questa è la realtà.
> 
> Lascio aperto una finestra per una terza possibilità nel caso ci sia un colpo di stato in Russia, ma gli dò tipo l'1%.



Non si suicideranno tutti per l' Ucraina, almeno cosi credo.
Se iniziassero ad usare armi nucleari dal Cremlino, non so cosa succederà ma escludo che mezzo mondo decida di finire male.

A meno che, la posta in gioco vada oltre l' Ucraina.

Nell' immediato mi accontenterei che non facessero saltare per aria Zaporizhia , che sarebbe altrettanto disastroso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Quindi che facciamo, sti bulli russi possono fare quello che vogliono altrimenti fanno saltare la scacchiera? Ma andassero a f****lo, è ora di andare a vedere il bluff, scommettiamo che la catena di comando si ribellerà dall'interno prima di lanciare? Dubito che gli oligarchi accettino di buon grado un inverno atomico, loro hanno miliardi da godersi, non sono poveracci come noi.



Ma quando la situazione sfugge di controllo, bluff o non bluff, è troppo tardi per pensarci. Se parte una bomba, il mondo è finito.
E oggi abbiamo in tutto il mondo dei leader incapaci di gestire una situazione del genere.

Non dico che sia giusto che ci sia un paese che faccia quello che vuole. Dico solo che la storia dell'uomo è vecchia di millenni, noi siamo una goccia nel mare rispetto alla storia. Ed è piena di ingiustizie, sacrifici, popoli martoriati e sterminati, tiranni, re e imperatori che hanno fatto quel che gli pare. Sembrerà strana e ingiusta a noi questa situazione, ma è la storia dell'uomo.
Questa storia non avrà un lieto fine, indipendentemente dai bluff veri o presunti. Dipende solo fin dove ci si vuole spingere.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non si suicideranno tutti per l' Ucraina, almeno cosi credo.
> Se iniziassero ad usare armi nucleari dal Cremlino, non so cosa succederà ma escludo che mezzo mondo decida di finire male.
> 
> A meno che, la posta in gioco vada oltre l' Ucraina.
> ...


il nostro unico problema, dell'Italia dico, è che in questo caso non siamo padroni di noi stessi non essendo nostre le bombe.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il nostro unico problema, dell'Italia dico, è che in questo caso non siamo padroni di noi stessi non essendo nostre le bombe.



Che potrebbe anche essere un bene


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La Russia non ha nemmeno iniziato la mobilitazione generale, come normalmente avviene in guerra.
> 
> Dai Albjiol, c’è una disparità tra forze impiegabili che non c’è nemmeno partita. Poi ripeto, la forza ucraina è drogata dal nostro invio di armi.
> Per quanto ancora continuerà? Il cittadino medio comincia ad essere stufo, e appena capirà sulla sua pelle che la luce e il gas non potrà più usarli come prima non la prenderà benissimo.



La vittoria della Russia anche domani non cambierebbe di un centesimo la bolletta.


----------



## Raryof (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me il mondo è fottuto.
> 
> Si possono fare tutti i ragionamenti del mondo, tifare per uno o per l'altro, ma a questo punto o vince Putin, o avremo bombe nucleari dappertutto. Non è una favola o un film con supereroi , purtroppo questa è la realtà.
> 
> Lascio aperto una finestra per una terza possibilità nel caso ci sia un colpo di stato in Russia, ma gli dò tipo l'1%.


Se i nostri mostri smettono di mandare armi all'Ucraina la guerra finisce in neanche una settimana, questo vuol dire che le nostre armi invece di avere un effetto benefico stanno semplicemente aumentando l'agonia e allungando i tempi di una guerra senza fine ma che ha una strategia ben chiara slegata dal conflitto, infatti tutto ciò che stanno devastando ha un motivo ben preciso e la guerra in corso aiuta i magnifici protettori della democrazia a portare avanti il reset e quelle minchiate di finta indipendenza energetica in un mondo in cui, secondo loro, si può cancellare dalla cartina il paese più grande del mondo come se niente fosse.
Chi mi obbliga a me a non fare affari con la Russia a conflitto finito? a parte che secondo me quando tutto questo finirà tempo pochi mesi e si riprenderanno i contatti, le nostre bestie sono troppo bestie per fare i superiori dopo che molto probabilmente avranno perso non solo l'Ucraina ma pure la fiducia dei propri cittadini, aziende, questo è molto peggio di una pace o di una indipendenza che semplicemente non ci sarà mai o sarà sempre malata, costosa, inefficace e a breve termine.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vedo i soliti commenti di inizio conflitto.
> 
> Boh. Riproviamoci, via.


Stavolta concordo al 100% con te

Possibile che si sia ancora qualcuno che vive in occidente, che vada dietro a Putin che odia l' occidente?

Per me son tutti cuckolder nella vita reale


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Quindi che facciamo, sti bulli russi possono fare quello che vogliono altrimenti fanno saltare la scacchiera? Ma andassero a f****lo, è ora di andare a vedere il bluff, scommettiamo che la catena di comando si ribellerà dall'interno prima di lanciare? Dubito che gli oligarchi accettino di buon grado un inverno atomico, loro hanno miliardi da godersi, non sono poveracci come noi.


Vai a mettere dei missili firmati da un'altra superpotenza negli USA e vedi chi saranno i bulli. Per non parlare degli attentati subiti in Donbass. La reazione di Putin è giusta? No. Però è frutto di una situazione ignorata e impunita da dieci anni. E se fossero stati gli USA gli autori di quello che ha fatto Putin (e sono sicuro che i dem neo-con USA avrebbero agito nella stessa maniera di Putin), la notizia sarebbe stata oscurata o narrata in maniera diversa.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La vittoria della Russia anche domani non cambierebbe di un centesimo la bolletta.


questo è vero, in ogni caso i rapporti sono saltati, e servirebbe un cambiamento drastico per ristabilire gli affari


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non si suicideranno tutti per l' Ucraina, almeno cosi credo.
> Se iniziassero ad usare armi nucleari dal Cremlino, non so cosa succederà ma escludo che mezzo mondo decida di finire male.
> 
> A meno che, la posta in gioco vada oltre l' Ucraina.
> ...



Non sottovalutare l'emulazione.
Se Putin sgancia una bombetta sull'Ucraina (a parte che se salta la centrale nucleare di Zapocosa, non ci aspetta un destino migliore), si crea il precedente fatale. Potrebbe sempre esserci il coreano che dice "e io?", e la sgancia da qualche parte. O qualche testa calda nel mediooriente.


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La vittoria della Russia anche domani non cambierebbe di un centesimo la bolletta.


Probabilmente no, hai ragione.
Tuttavia non ci è dato saperlo.
Non sappiamo se Mosca tornerebbe a trattare con noi energia a buon prezzo, pur di normalizzare i rapporti economici. La Storia non si fa con i se.

La questione certa è che il cittadino sta soffrendo una crisi economica ed energetica di dimensioni notevoli, causata dal servilismo dei politici di turno.
E mentre il suo Stato finanzia un conflitto che a lui non interessa, lui si deve coprire con le coperte e usare le candele.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stavolta concordo al 100% con te



La cosa francamente mi preoccupa. 



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Possibile che si sia ancora qualcuno che vive in occidente, che vada dietro a Putin che odia l' occidente?
> 
> Per me son tutti cuckolder nella vita reale



Detto questo, non direttamente a te, ho una mia teoria sulla escalation.

Secondo me è pianificata. Diciamo che serve ad allungare il brodo e portare il conflitto ad un altro livello, che non è militare.

Magari avremo modo di riparlarne, anche se credo che non serva aggiungere altro, il quadro mi sembra molto chiaro e come al solito stiamo più attenti alle tattiche che non alla strategia.

Non siamo buoni giocatori di scacchi.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non sottovalutare l'emulazione.
> Se Putin sgancia una bombetta sull'Ucraina (a parte che se salta la centrale nucleare di Zapocosa, non ci aspetta un destino migliore), si crea il precedente fatale. Potrebbe sempre esserci il coreano che dice "e io?", e la sgancia da qualche parte. O qualche testa calda nel mediooriente.


Certo, anche questa è una possibilità.

Proprio per questo sono diventato intransigente con Putin fin dall' inizio.

Sdoganare la minaccia nucleare è stato roba da mafiosi e vermi schifosi, vale lo stesso ragionamento che hai appena scritto.
Ormai è sdoganata, che venga usata o meno, ormai si è dato il via.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La cosa francamente mi preoccupa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non voglio credere che ci sia su questo mondo più di una o due persone che decidano di suicidarsi.
Che ce ne sia una, è possibile, che siano il doppio e cioè due, diventa difficilissimo.

Che ce ne siano addirittura 3, diventa ancora più raro.
Punto molto su questa ragione.


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stavolta concordo al 100% con te
> 
> Possibile che si sia ancora qualcuno che vive in occidente, che vada dietro a Putin che odia l' occidente?


Possiamo smetterla di parlare di Occidente, visto che la vostra definizione è di fatto essere servi degli USA?
Io sono Occidentale, in quanto italiano, ma l’imperialismo americano, come quello britannico ai tempi, e la sua politica di guerra perpetua mi fa ribrezzo.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me son tutti cuckolder nella vita reale


Quindi chi invece è pro-USA a tutti i costi è un’amante della pioggia dorata, stile Rudolph Giuliani?
In effetti, messa così forse è meglio guardare che farsi pisciare in faccia.


----------



## Davidoff (21 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vai a mettere dei missili firmati da un'altra superpotenza negli USA e vedi chi saranno i bulli. Per non parlare degli attentati subiti in Donbass. La reazione di Putin è giusta? No. Però è frutto di una situazione ignorata e impunita da dieci anni. E se fossero stati gli USA gli autori di quello che ha fatto Putin (e sono sicuro che i dem neo-con USA avrebbero agito nella stessa maniera di Putin), la notizia sarebbe stata oscurata o narrata in maniera diversa.


Questo minaccia di continuo di lanciare atomiche sull'Europa, che sta solo fornendo alcune armi (cosa che loro hanno fatto infinite volte durante la guerra fredda) e mettendo sanzioni che a suo dire non hanno grossi effetti, ergo perché tutta questa premura di minacciare? Ci puntano i missili da Kalinigrad da 70 anni. Per me la questione Russia va risolta definitivamente, se oggi gli dai un dito domani si prenderanno un braccio, hanno dimostrato di avere una classe dirigente ancora ferma al '900 e di essere ancora imperialisti e pericolosi. Sì, lo sono anche gli Yankee, ovviamente, ma sotto di loro si campa sicuramente meglio.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Possiamo smetterla di parlare di Occidente, visto che la vostra definizione è di fatto essere servi degli USA?
> Io sono Occidentale, in quanto italiano, ma l’imperialismo americano, come quello britannico ai tempi, e la sua politica di guerra perpetua mi fa ribrezzo.
> 
> 
> ...


Sputare nel piatto dove non solo si è mangiato, ma addirittura ingrassato, è di bassissimo livello.

Se vuoi cambiare ristorante, tuo legittimo diritto, ma sentirti sputare sull' occidente dopo che hai detto di essere un manager che lavora dal divano 7/7 , fa abbastanza ridere..


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sputare nel piatto dove non solo si è mangiato, ma addirittura ingrassato, è di bassissimo livello.
> 
> Se vuoi cambiare ristorante, tuo legittimo diritto, ma sentirti sputare sull' occidente dopo che hai detto di essere un manager che lavora dal divano 7/7 , fa abbastanza ridere..


Fammi capire, in che modo il mio essere manager mi deve rendere cieco all’imperialismo e alle balorde politiche americane?


----------



## darden (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Probabilmente no, hai ragione.
> Tuttavia non ci è dato saperlo.
> Non sappiamo se Mosca tornerebbe a trattare con noi energia a buon prezzo, pur di normalizzare i rapporti economici. La Storia non si fa con i se.
> 
> ...



Detto che non vedo una scala di grigi in questa situazione per l'Italia (in stile Turchia/Ungheria per capirci) perchè siamo troppo grossi e troppo legati all'occidente per fare gli gnorri togliendo sanzioni e non mandando armi. Inoltre siamo troppo bisognosi di GAS per cui Putin al netto delle sanzioni chiederebbe anche endorsment internazionali.

Secondo me le alternative sono o stai con la russia o stai con gli USA. A quel punto stare dalla parte della Russia, non ha un senso economico. Visto che:

Le sanzioni colpirebbero anche noi
I nostri import dalla russia nel 2021 erano pari al 3,8% degli import totali
I nostri export verso la russia nel 2021 erano pari a 1,5% degli export totali
Siamo un'economia orientata quasi completamente ad occidente
L'energia è un bisogno sicuramente primario, ma se anche hai energia a costo giusto (cosa tutta da vedere) e poi magari Germania/Francia smettono di esportare i prodotti plastici e derivati a cosa la usi l'energia? Se non hai più i prodotto elettronici, come fai andare avanti le aziende o come ripari i macchinari? Se non importiamo i 12B di macchinari dalla Germania, che ci fai con l'energia? Secondo me nulla

Noi per capirci di prodotti elettrici e componenti elettroniche abbiamo importato 10B dalla cina, 8B dalla germania,4B dall'olanda, 2B dalla francia, 1B dalla spagna e poi vari milionate dagli altri stati occidentali. Ma la qualità dei componenti è la stessa? puoi sostituire quei paesi completamente con la Cina? La risposta ovviamente è no

Quindi ci si dovrebbbe chiedere se è pensabile riconvertire in tempi brevi la nostra economia globalizzata verso l'occidente in un'economia orientata ad Est. Per me è impensabile e porterebbe disastri.

Se poi invece tu vedi possibile una situazione in italia in stile Turchia/Ungheria allora vabbè fai finta di niente, abbiamo un punto di vista di partenza differente.


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Detto che non vedo una scala di grigi in questa situazione per l'Italia (in stile Turchia/Ungheria per capirci) perchè siamo troppo grossi e troppo legati all'occidente per fare gli gnorri togliendo sanzioni e non mandando armi. Inoltre siamo troppo bisognosi di GAS per cui Putin al netto delle sanzioni chiederebbe anche endorsment internazionali.


Non c’è bisogno di alcun endorsement con la Russia.
Non esiste alcun blocco contrapposto stile guerra fredda, sebbene gli USA facciano credere il contrario.
Ciò che serve è fare da potenza mediatrice. Una cosa che fino ad un secolo fa era la prassi in Europa, ma che a quanto pare ce lo siamo dimenticati.



darden ha scritto:


> Secondo me le alternative sono o stai con la russia o stai con gli USA. A quel punto stare dalla parte della Russia, non ha un senso economico. Visto che:
> 
> Le sanzioni colpirebbero anche noi
> I nostri import dalla russia nel 2021 erano pari al 3,8% degli import totali
> ...


Gli export del 2021 sono però viziati dalle sanzioni del 2014.
Dal 2014 fino ad oggi, stando a Confartigianato, abbiamo perso il 30% dell’export. Mica briciole.
Senza contare che gli amministratori locali in Sardegna si lamentano dall’impossibilità a causa delle sanzioni di investimenti sul territorio, che gli oligarchi russi hanno sempre fatto. Qualche settimana fa uscì un servizio su Report a tal proposito.

La nostra economia non è mai stata completamente occidentale. Fin dai tempi della guerra fredda.
Lo sapevano tutti, USA compresi. Noi abbiamo sempre fatto il pendolo. Occidentali sì, ma per la pecunia vanno bene anche i sovietici.
E infatti abbiamo sempre esportato tanto e bene in URSS.



darden ha scritto:


> L'energia è un bisogno sicuramente primario, ma se anche hai energia a costo giusto (cosa tutta da vedere) e poi magari Germania/Francia smettono di esportare i prodotti plastici e derivati a cosa la usi l'energia? Se non hai più i prodotto elettronici, come fai andare avanti le aziende o come ripari i macchinari? Se non importiamo i 12B di macchinari dalla Germania, che ci fai con l'energia? Secondo me nulla
> 
> 
> Noi per capirci di prodotti elettrici e componenti elettroniche abbiamo importato 10B dalla cina, 8B dalla germania,4B dall'olanda, 2B dalla francia, 1B dalla spagna e poi vari milionate dagli altri stati occidentali. Ma la qualità dei componenti è la stessa? puoi sostituire quei paesi completamente con la Cina? La risposta ovviamente è no


Ma chi dice che smetti di commerciare? Ma veramente credete che tutti smetterebbero di fare affari con noi solo perché lo dice la Von der Layen?
Nessun paese smette di commerciare con gli altri, perché il danno lo ricevono tutti.
Non è successo nemmeno nel ‘36.
Se loro smettono di commerciare con noi, la Germania il suo surplus economico con chi lo alimenta? Con i cechi che ormai campano dei porn0 con le ragazze intervistate per strada di Czech street?

Voi sottovalutate il peso che il nostro Paese può avere in politica estera.



darden ha scritto:


> Quindi ci si dovrebbbe chiedere se è pensabile riconvertire in tempi brevi la nostra economia globalizzata verso l'occidente in un'economia orientata ad Est. Per me è impensabile e porterebbe disastri.
> 
> Se poi invece tu vedi possibile una situazione in italia in stile Turchia/Ungheria allora vabbè fai finta di niente, abbiamo un punto di vista di partenza differente.


Io non parlo di economia orientata ad Est, ma parlo di ritornare a fare politica estera seriamente e tutelare gli interessi del mio Paese.


----------



## Riccardo88 (21 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Quindi che facciamo, sti bulli russi possono fare quello che vogliono altrimenti fanno saltare la scacchiera? Ma andassero a f****lo, è ora di andare a vedere il bluff, scommettiamo che la catena di comando si ribellerà dall'interno prima di lanciare? Dubito che gli oligarchi accettino di buon grado un inverno atomico, loro hanno miliardi da godersi, non sono poveracci come noi.


L'era del terrore nucleare e della prospettiva di morte imminente se il Putler (o il Kim Jong-un) non vengono assecondati, non deve continuare. 
Va fermato, le implicazioni sarebbero catastrofiche se non si fa realmente qualcosa.
Tutti i nostri difetti societari, economici, culturali sono nulla in confronto al degrado di questi stati canaglia.


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Intanto boom di ricerche su google.ru della frase: "Come spezzarsi un braccio"


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ciò che serve è fare da potenza mediatrice. Una cosa che fino ad un secolo fa era la prassi in Europa, ma che a quanto pare ce lo siamo dimenticati.
> 
> Voi sottovalutate il peso che il nostro Paese può avere in politica estera.
> 
> Io non parlo di economia orientata ad Est, ma parlo di ritornare a fare politica estera seriamente e tutelare gli interessi del mio Paese.



Impossibile farlo capire. E' stato detto miliardi di volte, ma niente.

Si crede che allentare la pressione USA su di noi coincida con la nostra cancellazione dal globo, quando invece ci farebbe acquistare autorità, se perseguita con intelligenza e astuzia. E' incredibile come, invece, le nostre armi ce le puntiamo alla testa. E' come se il PSG cedesse Messi, Neymar e Mbappè alla avversaria il giorno prima della finale di CL.

Chissà perché gli USA tengono tanto a noi, eh. Forse per la pizza o per la Ferrari.

Ma domattina, purtroppo, dovrai ripetere tutto questo.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La vittoria della Russia anche domani non cambierebbe di un centesimo la bolletta.


allora sono speculazioni con la scusa della guerra e del lockdown cinese, se si calma la situazione geopolitica e non riparte la pandemia per il terzo autunno di fila deve scendere pure la bolletta

posto che come paese la soluzione migliore sia avere contratti a lungo termine per avere prezzi più bassi, come ha fatto Merkel con Gazprom


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> allora sono speculazioni con la scusa della guerra e del lockdown cinese, se si calma la situazione geopolitica e non riparte la pandemia per il terzo autunno di fila deve scendere pure la bolletta
> 
> posto che come paese la soluzione migliore sia avere contratti a lungo termine per avere prezzi più bassi, come ha fatto Merkel con Gazprom



Non sono un esperto ma mi è piaciuto il video dello youtuber WhatsApp economy. Consiglio di vedertelo. Cmq anche finisse la guerra domani non è che torneremmo a comprare gas dalla Russia. Anzi fosse per me rinuncerei subito al gas russo da oggi. Ci è rimasto un 10 per cento di dipendenza (eravamo al 40 nel 2021), non sarà un dramma.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non sono un esperto ma mi è piaciuto il video dello youtuber WhatsApp economy. Consiglio di vedertelo. Cmq anche finisse la guerra domani non è che torneremmo a comprare gas dalla Russia. Anzi fosse per me rinuncerei subito al gas russo da oggi. Ci è rimasto un 10 per cento di dipendenza (eravamo al 40 nel 2021), non sarà un dramma.


era un esempio, se non lo fai con la Russia lo fai a lungo termine con un altro.

sono in parecchi a dire che in Europa non saremo autonomi ancora per anni realmente, non sulle tabelle di marcia...
a meno che non preferiscono tagliare i consumi pur di non prendere dalla Russia...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2022)

Ormai siamo arrivati a un passo in cui l'unica via d'uscita per Putin è il nucleare e tirare giù tutti con lui. Il vero pericolo fin dal primo giorno è stato questo, ma ogni giorno che passa stiamo andando in quella direzione


----------



## darden (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non c’è bisogno di alcun endorsement con la Russia.
> Non esiste alcun blocco contrapposto stile guerra fredda, sebbene gli USA facciano credere il contrario.
> Ciò che serve è fare da potenza mediatrice. Una cosa che fino ad un secolo fa era la prassi in Europa, ma che a quanto pare ce lo siamo dimenticati.



Non siamo una potenza e comunque sono opinioni tue personali che non esistano 2 blocchi contrapposti. Secondo me da febbraio la storia è cambiata tornando indietro di anni. Ma anche questa anche è una mia opinione personale.



Sam ha scritto:


> Gli export del 2021 sono però viziati dalle sanzioni del 2014.
> Dal 2014 fino ad oggi, stando a Confartigianato, abbiamo perso il 30% dell’export. Mica briciole.
> Senza contare che gli amministratori locali in Sardegna si lamentano dall’impossibilità a causa delle sanzioni di investimenti sul territorio, che gli oligarchi russi hanno sempre fatto. Qualche settimana fa uscì un servizio su Report a tal proposito.



Non ho i dati di confartigianato, che è una nicchia non è tutto l'export italiano. Un sistema economico cambia negli anni e si evolve andando dove c'è più domanda. Nel caso specifico Italiano dal 2014 nonostante le sanzioni, che colpivano principalmente i beni "Dual Use" ovvero quei beni che possono essere usati sia a scopi civili sia a scopi bellici ed i beni finanziari, l'export Italiano è cresciuto.

Per quel che riguarda i russi che non investono più, vabbè quello è un tema differente che si risolve anche se Putin va gambe all'aria visto l'amore dei russi per la nostra cultura. Non serve per forza di cose sganciare una bomba nuclerare sulla nostra economia distaccandoci dall'occidente  




Sam ha scritto:


> La nostra economia non è mai stata completamente occidentale. Fin dai tempi della guerra fredda.
> Lo sapevano tutti, USA compresi. Noi abbiamo sempre fatto il pendolo. Occidentali sì, ma per la pecunia vanno bene anche i sovietici.
> E infatti abbiamo sempre esportato tanto e bene in URSS.



Non lo sarà stata in passato, ma ad oggi la nostra economia è completamente occidentale al netto della Cina.



Sam ha scritto:


> Ma chi dice che smetti di commerciare? Ma veramente credete che tutti smetterebbero di fare affari con noi solo perché lo dice la Von der Layen?
> Nessun paese smette di commerciare con gli altri, perché il danno lo ricevono tutti.
> Non è successo nemmeno nel ‘36.
> Se loro smettono di commerciare con noi, la Germania il suo surplus economico con chi lo alimenta? Con i cechi che ormai campano dei porn0 con le ragazze intervistate per strada di Czech street?
> ...


Non serve smettere di commerciare con noi, basta non commerciare nelle cose fondamentali per la nostra industria. Gli esempi puntuali che avevo fatto erano appunto su prodotti per noi difficilmente sustituibili dalla Russia/Cina/India ma facilmente piazzabili per la Germania in US e Canada. Dovresti ammettere facilmente che se non siamo autosufficienti nel GAS non lo siamo neanche nel resto delle materie prime che mandano avanti il nostro tessuto industriale, sono due cose equamente essenziali. 

Inoltre il nostro export/import nei confronti della germania è sbilanciato ovviamente nei loro confronti, come anche nei confronti della Francia. Non capire che siamo in un'economia globale strettamente interconnessa con i paesi UE e NATO è semplicemente non voler ammettere la realtà (basta che ti guardi delle numeriche vere sul trade, ci sono una marea di siti che riportano i dati aggiornati).

Ma poi davvero credi che lo sganciamento dalle politiche UE e NATO possa essere fatto in modo indolore? Qui se non è chiaro le chiacchiere stanno a zero: la russia vuole quelle regioni ucraine per motivi economici e l'ucraina(UE+USA) le vogliono tenere per gli stessi motivi. Parlando e con la diplomazia quando qualcuno mette in mezzo le armi non ci fai nulla.


----------



## darden (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> allora sono speculazioni con la scusa della guerra e del lockdown cinese, se si calma la situazione geopolitica e non riparte la pandemia per il terzo autunno di fila deve scendere pure la bolletta
> 
> posto che come paese la soluzione migliore sia avere contratti a lungo termine per avere prezzi più bassi, come ha fatto Merkel con Gazprom


Ci sono tante speculazioni in corso scatenate con la scusa della guerra, ma il succo è: se Putin vince spariscono le sanzioni nella testa degli USA e della nato? La risposta è no, anche se vince nessuno riconoscerà quei territori come parte della Russia e nessuno allenterà le sanzioni (come successo nel 2014)

Poi discorso diverso è quello che dicevo sopra se uno chiede all'Italia di sganciarsi dal mondo USA e Nato, ma vabbè credere sia possibile è l'equivalente di credere a Babbo Natale.


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

i russi sono 140 milioni. facciamo che la meta siano uomini e sono 70. togliamone la meta tra bambini e anziani rimangono 35 milioni. prendiamone solo il 10% che sa usare le armi sono 3.5 milioni di uomini pronti a difendersi. come dice chi conosce i russi occhio a sottovalutarli. ci metto poi anche sicuro l'appoggio totale di iran bielorussia kazakistan armenia e siria per quello che può dare.. poi c'è da vedere cosa vuole fare la cina ma già cosi è una guerra che può durare tranquillamente 10anni


----------



## Maurizio91 (21 Settembre 2022)

*Russia offre cittadinanza a stranieri che si arruolano.*

*Il Consiglio della Federazione Russa ha approvato una legge con la quale è possibile ottenere la cittadinanza russa in modo semplificato: firmare un contratto di servizio militare per un periodo di almeno un anno.*
*In questo modo non sarà necessario fornire un permesso di soggiorno o rimanere nel paese per almeno cinque anni consecutivi, come è invece previsto dalla normativa vigente.*


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Russia offre cittadinanza a stranieri che si arruolano.*
> 
> *Il Consiglio della Federazione Russa ha approvato una legge con la quale è possibile ottenere la cittadinanza russa in modo semplificato: firmare un contratto di servizio militare per un periodo di almeno un anno.*
> *In questo modo non sarà necessario fornire un permesso di soggiorno o rimanere nel paese per almeno cinque anni consecutivi, come è invece previsto dalla normativa vigente.*


faranno il pieno di siriani, cubani, venezuelani, iraniani....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> i russi sono 140 milioni. facciamo che la meta siano uomini e sono 70. togliamone la meta tra bambini e anziani rimangono 35 milioni. prendiamone solo il 10% che sa usare le armi sono 3.5 milioni di uomini *pronti a difenders*i. come dice chi conosce i russi occhio a sottovalutarli. ci metto poi anche sicuro l'appoggio totale di iran bielorussia kazakistan armenia e siria per quello che può dare.. poi c'è da vedere cosa vuole fare la cina ma già cosi è una guerra che può durare tranquillamente 10anni



Il problema è che non devono difendersi.


----------



## Victorss (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Putin: "Abbiamo più armi nucleari dell Occidente. Le useremo se il territorio russo verrà minacciato. Non è un bluff"


AHAHAHAHAHAHSHAHhH, PAGLIACCIO.


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non devono difendersi.


beh se con il referendum tutto il donbass diventa russia ne hanno da difendere..


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Non siamo una potenza e comunque sono opinioni tue personali che non esistano 2 blocchi contrapposti. Secondo me da febbraio la storia è cambiata tornando indietro di anni. Ma anche questa anche è una mia opinione personale.


Non siamo una potenza? E da quando?
L'Italia è sempre stata una potenza. Semmai, grazie ai politicanti da quattro soldi che abbiamo, stiamo cercando di fare di tutto per non comportarci come tale.
Se poi la base del tuo discorso è che l'Italia è come la Slovenia, allora possiamo chiuderla qui.

E no non sono mie opinioni sulla questione blocchi. Non esiste alcuna guerra fredda, ma solo la volontà americana di non riconoscere i nuovi equilibri internazionali multipolari.



darden ha scritto:


> Non ho i dati di confartigianato, che è una nicchia non è tutto l'export italiano. Un sistema economico cambia negli anni e si evolve andando dove c'è più domanda. Nel caso specifico Italiano dal 2014 nonostante le sanzioni, che colpivano principalmente i beni "Dual Use" ovvero quei beni che possono essere usati sia a scopi civili sia a scopi bellici ed i beni finanziari, l'export Italiano è cresciuto.


Una crescita dopo un tonfo non è crescita, ma recupero.
Altrimenti è come dire che l'Italia con Draghi è cresciuta, quando veniva da un -10% del PIL.



darden ha scritto:


> Per quel che riguarda i russi che non investono più, vabbè quello è un tema differente che si risolve anche se Putin va gambe all'aria visto l'amore dei russi per la nostra cultura. Non serve per forza di cose sganciare una bomba nuclerare sulla nostra economia distaccandoci dall'occidente


Quindi la soluzione sarebbe far smettere ai russi di rivendicare il loro spazio vitale, lasciandolo agli USA, in modo da poter sperare che poi ci perdonino e tornino ad investire?



darden ha scritto:


> Non lo sarà stata in passato, ma ad oggi la nostra economia è completamente occidentale al netto della Cina.


E certo, se i tuoi partner li sanzioni, ci credo che ti rimangono solo gli USA e la Germania, con cui fai praticamente economia a senso unico, con loro che ammazzano il tuo prodotto interno.



darden ha scritto:


> Non serve smettere di commerciare con noi, basta non commerciare nelle cose fondamentali per la nostra industria. Gli esempi puntuali che avevo fatto erano appunto su prodotti per noi difficilmente sustituibili dalla Russia/Cina/India ma facilmente piazzabili per la Germania in US e Canada. Dovresti ammettere facilmente che se non siamo autosufficienti nel GAS non lo siamo neanche nel resto delle materie prime che mandano avanti il nostro tessuto industriale, sono due cose equamente essenziali.


Nessuno in Europa, a parte la Russia (e neanche) è autosufficiente.
Quindi se loro smettono di scambiare con noi, anche noi smettiamo di farlo con loro.
Senza contare che la stessa Germania comincia a non essere più convinta delle sanzioni.
Lo ripeto: è già successo che hanno provato a farci del male. E non ci sono riusciti.
Anzi, è molto probabile che se uscisse una potenza come l'Italia, l'intero castello finirebbe per crollare.
L'ho già detto più volte, se la terza economia dell'UE esce, l'Eurozona non può rimanere così com'è, perché tutti gli altri paesi inutili che ci siamo sobbarcati, non sarebbero un mercato sufficientemente ricco per Parigi e Berlino.



darden ha scritto:


> Inoltre il nostro export/import nei confronti della germania è sbilanciato ovviamente nei loro confronti, come anche nei confronti della Francia. Non capire che siamo in un'economia globale strettamente interconnessa con i paesi UE e NATO è semplicemente non voler ammettere la realtà (basta che ti guardi delle numeriche vere sul trade, ci sono una marea di siti che riportano i dati aggiornati).


Sbilanciata per quegli infami trattati da Maastricht in poi. Specifichiamolo.
Non a caso il Mercato Unico europeo è una piaga da abolire.



darden ha scritto:


> Ma poi davvero credi che lo sganciamento dalle politiche UE e NATO possa essere fatto in modo indolore? Qui se non è chiaro le chiacchiere stanno a zero: la russia vuole quelle regioni ucraine per motivi economici e l'ucraina(UE+USA) le vogliono tenere per gli stessi motivi. Parlando e con la diplomazia quando qualcuno mette in mezzo le armi non ci fai nulla.


E chi ha detto che è indolore?
Ho detto solo che è fattibile, e che non è vero che ne usciremmo distrutti. Non che sia indolore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> beh se con il referendum tutto il donbass diventa russia ne hanno da difendere..



Un uomo comune può combattere con risultati decenti quando lo fa per difendere casa propria e teme per essa e il donbass semplicemente non corrisponde a questi requisiti. Popolazione che vive li esclusa ovviamente.


----------



## Victorss (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La Russia non ha nemmeno iniziato la mobilitazione generale, come normalmente avviene in guerra.
> 
> Dai Albjiol, c’è una disparità tra forze impiegabili che non c’è nemmeno partita. Poi ripeto, la forza ucraina è drogata dal nostro invio di armi.
> Per quanto ancora continuerà? Il cittadino medio comincia ad essere stufo, e appena capirà sulla sua pelle che la luce e il gas non potrà più usarli come prima non la prenderà benissimo.


Invio di armi che sono giocattoli rispetto a quelle serie che potremmo inviargli e che probabilmente farebbero finire la guerra in un paio di mesi. Purtroppo per ora non vogliamo inviarle perché la Russia lo riterrebbe una dichiarazione diretta di guerra da parte della NATO. Basterebbe che al posto che fornire i missili farlocchi a corta gittata per gli Imars fornissimo le testate ultratecnologiche col modulo di puntamento elettronico e il grande esercito russo si ritirerebbe con la coda tra le gambe nel giro di qualche settimana. Vediamo fino a quando l orgoglio dei russi prevarrà sul buonsenso. Rischiano di tornare indietro di due generazioni economicamente e di ritrovarsi solo contro tutti. Putin sta portando il suo paese alla rovina.


----------



## JDT (21 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Russia offre cittadinanza a stranieri che si arruolano.*
> 
> *Il Consiglio della Federazione Russa ha approvato una legge con la quale è possibile ottenere la cittadinanza russa in modo semplificato: firmare un contratto di servizio militare per un periodo di almeno un anno.*
> *In questo modo non sarà necessario fornire un permesso di soggiorno o rimanere nel paese per almeno cinque anni consecutivi, come è invece previsto dalla normativa vigente.*



Lo ius militaris, era nel programma elettorale di Putin del '99


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Invio di armi che sono giocattoli rispetto a quelle serie che potremmo inviargli e che probabilmente farebbero finire la guerra in un paio di mesi. Purtroppo per ora non vogliamo inviarle perché la Russia lo riterrebbe una dichiarazione diretta di guerra da parte della NATO. Basterebbe che al posto che fornire i missili farlocchi a corta gittata per gli Imars fornissimo le testate ultratecnologiche col modulo di puntamento elettronico e il grande esercito russo si ritirerebbe con la coda tra le gambe nel giro di qualche settimana. Vediamo fino a quando l orgoglio dei russi prevarrà sul buonsenso. Rischiano di tornare indietro di due generazioni economicamente e di ritrovarsi solo contro tutti. Putin sta portando il suo paese alla rovina.


E il fatto che non le stai vendendo la dice lunga su quanto interesse reale ci sia per l'Ucraina e su quanto si vuole che vincano.
Alla fine si ritorna sempre alla questione vera, l'Ucraina ha solo due scopi: indebolire l'Europa sul tema energetico, in modo da renderla ininfluente nel nuovo scacchiere geopolitico che si sta delineando, e cercare di far capire al mondo (Cina, ma anche India e gli altri BRICS) che gli USA contano ancora qualcosa, e che nuove dispute dovranno essere sempre gestite con il loro consenso e secondo i loro interessi.

Naturalmente, quando il giocattolo non sarà più indispensabile, la si lascerà morire al suo destino. Come fatto in tutte le guerre che gli americani hanno combattuto.


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Gli export del 2021 sono però viziati dalle sanzioni del 2014.
> Dal 2014 fino ad oggi, stando a Confartigianato, abbiamo perso il 30% dell’export. Mica briciole.
> Senza contare che gli amministratori locali in Sardegna si lamentano dall’impossibilità a causa delle sanzioni di investimenti sul territorio, che gli oligarchi russi hanno sempre fatto. Qualche settimana fa uscì un servizio su Report a tal proposito.


È diminuito grossomodo del 30% l'export verso la Russia, ma quello totale è aumentato del 25% dal 2014, in euro.

Cioè se gli altri paesi investono, sottraggono risorse alle imprese italiane e danneggiano l'autarkia italiana, mentre gli investimenti russi sono una golosa occasione? 
Investimenti russi che comunque sono irrilevanti rispetto a quelli USA, UK, Germania e Francia.


Sam ha scritto:


> Io non parlo di economia orientata ad Est, ma parlo di ritornare a fare politica estera seriamente e tutelare gli interessi del mio Paese.


Gli interessi del nostro paese, al momento, sono evitare che l'Europa torni una polveriera pronta a esplodere con un paese dittatoriale, oligarchico, imprevedibile e prepotente, con tendenze belliciste e neo-imperialiste. L'interesse nazionale è rimanere schierato all'interno del mercato unico europeo e della NATO, non diventare una carcassa in balìa delle varie potenze essendo un vaso di coccio tra i vari vasi di ferro, pronto ad essere rilevato dalle potenze straniere


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Invio di armi che sono giocattoli rispetto a quelle serie che potremmo inviargli e che probabilmente farebbero finire la guerra in un paio di mesi. Purtroppo per ora non vogliamo inviarle perché la Russia lo riterrebbe una dichiarazione diretta di guerra da parte della NATO. *Basterebbe che al posto che fornire i missili farlocchi a corta gittata per gli Imars fornissimo le testate ultratecnologiche col modulo di puntamento elettronico e il grande esercito russo si ritirerebbe con la coda tra le gambe nel giro di qualche settimana.* Vediamo fino a quando l orgoglio dei russi prevarrà sul buonsenso. Rischiano di tornare indietro di due generazioni economicamente e di ritrovarsi solo contro tutti. Putin sta portando il suo paese alla rovina.


perchè pensi che l'Italia/Germania etc possieda delle armi più avanzate di quelle che ha l'esercito russo ?

se dobbiamo spararle grosse, allora basta che la Russia usi la sua forza via aria e tutte le città sarebbero ridotte a polvere.
via aria non c'è paragone tra Russia e Ucraina.
ora l'Ucraina campa di numero superiore di fanteria e mezzi via terra, più i droni ricevuti, come caccia ed elicotteri fa pietà

non parliamo poi via mare se non avessero trovato la Turchia nella NATO che fa da sbarramento all'ingresso delle navi da guerra russe
i sottomarini russi sono superiori agli Stati Uniti


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHSHAHhH, PAGLIACCIO.



Beato te che ci trovi da ridere.

La Russia ha collaudato l'ordigno nucleare più potente mai esistito, perciò non mi sembra ci sia da prendere per il culo.

E con questo il "tifo" non c'entra, per i soliti maliziosi. Tocca scriverlo.


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> È diminuito grossomodo del 30% l'export verso la Russia, ma quello totale è aumentato del 25% dal 2014, in euro.
> 
> Cioè se gli altri paesi investono, sottraggono risorse alle imprese italiane e danneggiano l'autarkia italiana, mentre gli investimenti russi sono una golosa occasione?
> Investimenti russi che comunque sono irrilevanti rispetto a quelli USA, UK, Germania e Francia.


Se io esporto il mio prodotto in Russia, non si sta danneggiando il prodotto italiano.
Se un oligarca ha una villa in Sardegna e investe nel territorio non si sta danneggiando il prodotto italiano.

Se importo il caglio polacco per fare le mozzarelle perché bisogna fare mercato unico, sto danneggiando il prodotto italiano.
Se distruggo le mie colture di frumento perché devo importarle da fuori, sto danneggiando il prodotto italiano.
Se mi ritrovo paesi inutili come la Croazia che fanno concorrenza sul Prosecco, con la loro versione stile-Eurospin chiamata Prosek, sto danneggiando il prodotto italiano.

Situazione un po' diversa.



Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Gli interessi del nostro paese, al momento, sono evitare che l'Europa torni una polveriera pronta a esplodere con un paese dittatoriale, oligarchico, imprevedibile e prepotente, con tendenze belliciste e neo-imperialiste. L'interesse nazionale è rimanere schierato all'interno del mercato unico europeo e della NATO,


L'interesse nazionale non direi, a giudicare dai risultati. Semmai è interesse USA.



Pungiglione ha scritto:


> non rimanere una carcassa in balìa delle varie potenze essendo un vaso di coccio tra i vari vasi di ferro, pronto ad essere rilevato dalle potenze straniere


Salvo il fatto che svendendo il patrimonio nazionale e vivendo nel mercato unico, sei di fatto diventato la carcassa che dipingi, con francesi, americani e tedeschi che banchettano sulla tua economia.


----------



## Devil man (21 Settembre 2022)

L'UE può balbettare quanto gli pare contro al referendum ma tanto non farà un casso perche non conta niente a livello mondiale


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Russia offre cittadinanza a stranieri che si arruolano.*
> 
> *Il Consiglio della Federazione Russa ha approvato una legge con la quale è possibile ottenere la cittadinanza russa in modo semplificato: firmare un contratto di servizio militare per un periodo di almeno un anno.*
> *In questo modo non sarà necessario fornire un permesso di soggiorno o rimanere nel paese per almeno cinque anni consecutivi, come è invece previsto dalla normativa vigente.*


fatelo leggere a PD e Karola, si offre cittadinanza facile e gratuita


----------



## Victorss (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> E il fatto che non le stai vendendo la dice lunga su quanto interesse reale ci sia per l'Ucraina e su quanto si vuole che vincano.
> Alla fine si ritorna sempre alla questione vera, l'Ucraina ha solo due scopi: indebolire l'Europa sul tema energetico, in modo da renderla ininfluente nel nuovo scacchiere geopolitico che si sta delineando, e cercare di far capire al mondo (Cina, ma anche India e gli altri BRICS) che gli USA contano ancora qualcosa, e che nuove dispute dovranno essere sempre gestite con il loro consenso e secondo i loro interessi.
> 
> Naturalmente, quando il giocattolo non sarà più indispensabile, la si lascerà morire al suo destino. Come fatto in tutte le guerre che gli americani hanno combattuto.


Ma infatti la soluzione rapida al conflitto che vorreste voi non esiste, per concludere rapidamente bisognerebbe semplicemente che la NATO intervenisse in prima persona e ricacciasse a casa loro sti animali preistorici a suon di mazzate. Ma significherebbe terza guerra mondiale e per il momento nessuno la vuole, nemmeno quel verme di Putin. 
Quindi si, si fa buon viso a cattivo gioco. Gli si dà una mano agli Ucraini ma entro dei limiti, dato che una guerra mondiale sarebbe molto più catastrofica economicamente che comprarsi una stufa a legna o abbassare i riscaldamenti di due gradi.


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Invio di armi che sono giocattoli rispetto a quelle serie che potremmo inviargli e che probabilmente farebbero finire la guerra in un paio di mesi. Purtroppo per ora non vogliamo inviarle perché la Russia lo riterrebbe una dichiarazione diretta di guerra da parte della NATO. Basterebbe che al posto che fornire i missili farlocchi a corta gittata per gli Imars fornissimo le testate ultratecnologiche col modulo di puntamento elettronico e il grande esercito russo si ritirerebbe con la coda tra le gambe nel giro di qualche settimana. Vediamo fino a quando l orgoglio dei russi prevarrà sul buonsenso. Rischiano di tornare indietro di due generazioni economicamente e di ritrovarsi solo contro tutti. Putin sta portando il suo paese alla rovina.



Che putin porterà il suo paese alla rovina lo vedremo. Intanto commercia con cina Brasile India ectt e tiene botta. La cosa certa qua è una sola: gli americani hanno portato l'Ucraina alla rovina iniziando nel 2014 quando andavano sui palchi delle piazze ucraini politici usa ad aizzare le folle contro la Russia. O ci siamo dimenticati chi c'era lì? Come mai politici usa in territorio Ucraino?

Sono andati li a prenderli per i fondelli e ora hanno un paese distrutto.


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Se io esporto il mio prodotto in Russia, non si sta danneggiando il prodotto italiano.
> Se un oligarca ha una villa in Sardegna e investe nel territorio non si sta danneggiando il prodotto italiano.
> 
> Se importo il *caglio polacco per* fare le mozzarelle perché bisogna fare mercato unico, sto danneggiando il prodotto italiano.
> ...


Il caglio polacco? Ma che fesserie, dai. Se produci una mozzarella con caglio polacco non puoi spacciarla come made in Italy, perciò la venderai ad un prezzo inferiore, data la qualità inferiore. Non intacca minimamente il prodotto italiano, poiché quello rimarrà richiesto e giustamente con un prezzo più elevato (equilibri di Nash). Stesso discorso per il prosek - che io non berrei nemmeno sotto tortura - ma se qualcuno lo compra è perché costa 1/n di quello italiano. Dunque? Chi vorrà un buon prosecco comprerà il Valdobbiadene, chi si accontenta del marcione spenderà meno e prenderà quello croato. Se poi i croati fossero così bravi da fare un prosecco buono come quello italiano e venderlo ad un prezzo minore, bravi loro. 

Uscire dall'euro significherebbe aprire la strada ai vari speculatori, in maniera molto più marcata di quanto avvenga oggi, è questione di numeri.


----------



## Victorss (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè pensi che l'Italia/Germania etc possieda delle armi più avanzate di quelle che ha l'esercito russo ?
> 
> se dobbiamo spararle grosse, allora basta che la Russia usi la sua forza via aria e tutte le città sarebbero ridotte a polvere.
> via aria non c'è paragone tra Russia e Ucraina.
> ...


Non è che lo penso, È così. Le forze via aria della Russia sono ridicole confronto a quelle a disposizione della NATO. Basta chiedere qualsiasi esperto di guerra.
L unica cosa in cui sono competitivi i russi sono le testate nucleari sottomarine, ma come esercito di terra, aviazione e armamenti bellici e meccanizzati stai paragonando una panda anni 80' ad una Ferrari Purosangue.


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la soluzione rapida al conflitto che vorreste voi non esiste, per concludere rapidamente bisognerebbe semplicemente che la NATO intervenisse in prima persona e ricacciasse a casa loro sti animali preistorici a suon di mazzate. Ma significherebbe terza guerra mondiale e per il momento nessuno la vuole, nemmeno quel verme di Putin.
> Quindi si, si fa buon viso a cattivo gioco. Gli si dà una mano agli Ucraini ma entro dei limiti, dato che una guerra mondiale sarebbe molto più catastrofica economicamente che comprarsi una stufa a legna o abbassare i riscaldamenti di due gradi.


Per concludere il conflitto basterebbe smettere di armare gli ucraini.
Tempo una settimana e il conflitto finirebbe da solo, visto che l'unica arma per sparare che rimarrebbe loro sarebbe il pisello. E non credo sparerebbe proiettili.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la soluzione rapida al conflitto che vorreste voi non esiste, per concludere rapidamente bisognerebbe semplicemente che la NATO intervenisse in prima persona e ricacciasse a casa loro sti animali preistorici a suon di mazzate. Ma significherebbe terza guerra mondiale e per il momento nessuno la vuole, nemmeno quel verme di Putin.
> Quindi si, si fa buon viso a cattivo gioco. Gli si dà una mano agli Ucraini ma entro dei limiti, dato che una guerra mondiale sarebbe molto più catastrofica economicamente che comprarsi una stufa a legna o abbassare i riscaldamenti di due gradi.


la NATO, cioè 30 paesi, contro la Russia ?
e gli altri stanno a guardare come paesi neutrali ?


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Il caglio polacco? Ma che fesserie, dai. Se produci una mozzarella con caglio polacco non puoi spacciarla come made in Italy, perciò la venderai ad un prezzo inferiore, data la qualità inferiore. Non intacca minimamente il prodotto italiano, poiché quello rimarrà richiesto e giustamente con un prezzo più elevato (equilibri di Nash). Stesso discorso per il prosek - che io non berrei nemmeno sotto tortura - ma se qualcuno lo compra è perché costa 1/n di quello italiano. Dunque? Chi vorrà un buon prosecco comprerà il Valdobbiadene, chi si accontenta del marcione spenderà meno e prenderà quello croato. Se poi i croati fossero così bravi da fare un prosecco buono come quello italiano e venderlo ad un prezzo minore, bravi loro.
> 
> Uscire dall'euro significherebbe aprire la strada ai vari speculatori, in maniera molto più marcata di quanto avvenga oggi, è questione di numeri.



Non mi pare che i paesi europei che stanno fuori dall'euro stiano peggio di noi e sono sotto attacco da speculatori.


----------



## Victorss (21 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beato te che ci trovi da ridere.
> 
> La Russia ha collaudato l'ordigno nucleare più potente mai esistito, perciò non mi sembra ci sia da prendere per il culo.
> 
> E con questo il "tifo" non c'entra, per i soliti maliziosi. Tocca scriverlo.


È mesi che va avanti coi suoi deliri nucleari, se avesse voluto farlo l'avrebbe già fatto. Rido perché ormai il bluff è palese e serve solamente a prendere per il couffolo l'opinione pubblica dei paesi europei spaventandola. A casa mia si chiama terrorismo e quindi si, la mia risposta alle sue boiate è una grassa risata.


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Il caglio polacco? Ma che fesserie, dai. Se produci una mozzarella con caglio polacco non puoi spacciarla come made in Italy, perciò la venderai ad un prezzo inferiore, data la qualità inferiore.


Tu dici? Eppure lo fanno.
Così come fanno l'olio italiano con le olive turche e tunisine.



Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Non intacca minimamente il prodotto italiano, poiché quello rimarrà richiesto e giustamente con un prezzo più elevato (equilibri di Nash). Stesso discorso per il prosek - che io non berrei nemmeno sotto tortura - ma se qualcuno lo compra è perché costa 1/n di quello italiano. Dunque? Chi vorrà un buon prosecco comprerà il Valdobbiadene, chi si accontenta del marcione spenderà meno e prenderà quello croato. Se poi i croati fossero così bravi da fare un prosecco buono come quello italiano e venderlo ad un prezzo minore, bravi loro.


Sì, sicuramente. Infatti le lotte per i marchi DOP e DOC vengono fatte inutilmente.
Tanto la qualità non è mica intaccata dalla concorrenza a basso costo.



Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Uscire dall'euro significherebbe aprire la strada ai vari speculatori, in maniera molto più marcata di quanto avvenga oggi, è questione di numeri.


Numeri che non tengono conto che l'uscita dall'euro con un sistema finanziario nazionalizzato non può essere oggetto di speculazione internazionale.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> faranno il pieno di siriani, cubani, venezuelani, iraniani....


Iraniani non credo proprio anzi...


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che i paesi europei che stanno fuori dall'euro stiano peggio di noi e sono sotto attacco da speculatori.


Non mi pare che abbiano 2500 miliardi di debito e pressione fiscale al 50%


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la NATO, cioè 30 paesi, contro la Russia ?
> e gli altri stanno a guardare come paesi neutrali ?



La Cina a quel punto dovrebbe entrare in guerra perché sa già che sarà il prossimo obbiettivo usa e sarebbe da sola. E tutto il resto degli alleati della russia. Quindi sarebbe 3gm a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> La Cina a quel punto dovrebbe entrare in guerra perché sa già che sarà il prossimo obbiettivo usa e sarebbe da sola. E tutto il resto degli alleati della russia. Quindi sarebbe 3gm a tutti gli effetti.


speriamo restino discorsi ipotetici...la Russia ha molti alleati, qualcuno può tirarsi indietro ma non è la Corea del Nord che resta da sola contro tutti


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> È mesi che va avanti coi suoi deliri nucleari, se avesse voluto farlo l'avrebbe già fatto. Rido perché ormai il bluff è palese e serve solamente a prendere per il couffolo l'opinione pubblica dei paesi europei spaventandola. A casa mia si chiama terrorismo e quindi si, la mia risposta alle sue boiate è una grassa risata.



Ma codesto lo sto dicendo anch'io dall'inizio della guerra.

Per par condicio però Biden è stato forse precursore a parlare di WWIII con il nucleare.

Detto questo, è ovvio che parli di armi atomiche, è il solito concetto della deterrenza. Non gliene faccio un vanto, ma mi stupisco (in realtà no, visto il pensiero comune) di come ci si irriti su questo, o si faccia ironia, non deve certo discutere di architettura classica.


----------



## darden (21 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> La Cina a quel punto dovrebbe entrare in guerra perché sa già che sarà il prossimo obbiettivo usa e sarebbe da sola. E tutto il resto degli alleati della russia. Quindi sarebbe 3gm a tutti gli effetti.


La Cina oggi ha chiarito che si devono rispettare i confini nazionali riconosciuti, mi sembra un chiaro messaggio di fastidio verso il referendum. Capiamoci il referendum non serve a nient'altro che a Putin per poter dichiarare di essere sottoattacco e fare mobilitazione generale.

Tornando alla cina da bravi avvoltoio come sono sempre stati nel momento in cui ci sarà una guerra loro staranno fermi all'angolo per entrare a banchettare sul cadavere perdente.

PS: Comunque ad ora l'effetto delle parole di putin è un fugone degli arruolabili da Mosca verso gli stati che non prevedono il visto, proprio una popolazione vogliosa di fare una guerra per il proprio "zar".


----------



## Victorss (21 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Che putin porterà il suo paese alla rovina lo vedremo. Intanto commercia con cina Brasile India ectt e tiene botta. La cosa certa qua è una sola: gli americani hanno portato l'Ucraina alla rovina iniziando nel 2014 quando andavano sui palchi delle piazze ucraini politici usa ad aizzare le folle contro la Russia. O ci siamo dimenticati chi c'era lì? Come mai politici usa in territorio Ucraino?
> 
> Sono andati li a prenderli per i fondelli e ora hanno un paese distrutto.


Che tiene botta lo dici tu e chi vuole mistificare la realtà, Bloomberg e altre testate del settore hanno pubblicato i dati degli effetti che le sanzioni stanno avendo sull economia Russa e di come nei prossimi anni la Russia rischia di regredire di 2 generazioni economicamente. 
A me non frega nulla degli Yankees, li ho condannati quando era il loro turno e pure fermamente. Qua si sta parlando del fatto che abbiamo un paese retrogrado e anti democratico che sta minacciando direttamente l'unione Europea e l'alleanza della quale facciamo parte. I suoi soldati li abbiamo a sparare a non molti chilometri dai nostri confini. Hanno invaso uno stato sovrano massacrando civili per strada e seppellendoli ammucchiati in qualche buca in mezzo ai boschi. Se per voi tutto ciò è ammissibile bene, per me no. 
E ogni volta che lo sento minacciare la mia casa e la mia famiglia coi suoi deliri atomici ringrazio il fatto di non essere capo supremo del consiglio della NATO, perché partirei in forze oggi stesso per fargli un didietro grosso come una capanna. Meno male che io non sono nessuno e che probabilmente ci sono persone più competenti e meno sentimentali di me al comando.


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che abbiano 2500 miliardi di debito e pressione fiscale al 50%


Il Giappone ha un debito più grande del nostro, e non mi pare sia vittima di speculazione come da noi con la pagliacciata dello spread.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che abbiano 2500 miliardi di debito e pressione fiscale al 50%


Questa dovrebbe essere la base di partenza di OGNI discussione che abbia a che fare con la nostra situazione economica.

Ma è dura da infilare nella capoccia.


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che abbiano 2500 miliardi di debito e pressione fiscale al 50%



Quel debito è tutto da verificare. Si fa un audit. Esiste la pratica del debito detestabile. Se debito verso soggetti privati speculatori tipo blackrock e compari di merende possiamo anche sfancularli. Paghi solo debito a nazioni e BOT di italiani. 

Ma quanto scritto sopra si può fare in un mondo onesto. Perché appena fai cosa ho detto questi soggetti in giacca e cravatta che risiedono a londra e wall street vorranno vendetta. E li non ce l'ONU o qualche altro ente che ci aiuta, saremmo soli a sprofondare con la lira che varrà quanto il rublo di oggi o peggio...


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> È mesi che va avanti coi suoi deliri nucleari, se avesse voluto farlo l'avrebbe già fatto. Rido perché ormai il bluff è palese e serve solamente a prendere per il couffolo l'opinione pubblica dei paesi europei spaventandola. A casa mia si chiama terrorismo e quindi si, la mia risposta alle sue boiate è una grassa risata.


Truss è appena diventa premier con il voto postale paventando uso bomba nucleare...a bluff non siamo secondi a nessuno.


----------



## Victorss (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Per concludere il conflitto basterebbe smettere di armare gli ucraini.
> Tempo una settimana e il conflitto finirebbe da solo, visto che l'unica arma per sparare che rimarrebbe loro sarebbe il pisello. E non credo sparerebbe proiettili.


Poi magari chiediamo anche scusa a zio Vladimiro, gli portiamo pizza e maccheroni caldi e magari ci abbassiamo anche i pantaloni.
Bisogna essere proprio geni della geopolitica internazionale per paventare una soluzione del genere. Geni incompresi.


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Tu dici? Eppure lo fanno.
> Così come fanno l'olio italiano con le olive turche e tunisine.


C'è anche chi importa tonnellate di cocaina... Quindi? 


Sam ha scritto:


> Sì, sicuramente. Infatti le lotte per i marchi DOP e DOC vengono fatte inutilmente.
> Tanto la qualità non è mica intaccata dalla concorrenza a basso costo.


Appunto, ci sono i marchi DOP e DOC a tutela delle imprese.


Sam ha scritto:


> Numeri che non tengono conto che l'uscita dall'euro con un sistema finanziario nazionalizzato non può essere oggetto di speculazione internazionale.


Vorrei proprio sapere cosa intendi per sistema finanziario nazionalizzato, come si attuerebbe ciò e in che maniera apporterebbe benefici, dato che tutti i prodotti finanziari italiani sono una comica in cui non investirei nemmeno per sbaglio. Non voglio trasformare il topic in una chat però. Lascio spazio agli altri utenti


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Poi magari chiediamo anche scusa a zio Vladimiro, gli portiamo pizza e maccheroni caldi e magari ci abbassiamo anche i pantaloni.
> Bisogna essere proprio geni della geopolitica internazionale per paventare una soluzione del genere. Geni incompresi.


Scusa? No, le scuse le dovresti fare ai poveri disgraziati italiani che stanno pagando la benzina un sacco di soldi, e che si ritroveranno bollette di luce e gas alle stelle, solo per salvaguardare gli interessi americani in un paese di cui a te non fregava nulla.


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il Giappone ha un debito più grande del nostro, e non mi pare sia vittima di speculazione come da noi con la pagliacciata dello spread.


Il Giappone non ha la pressione fiscale che abbiamo noi, perciò è più affidabile poiché può reperire risorse alzando la tassazione. 
Ora chiudo davvero che non voglio monopolizzare la discussione.


----------



## Victorss (21 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> La Cina a quel punto dovrebbe entrare in guerra perché sa già che sarà il prossimo obbiettivo usa e sarebbe da sola. E tutto il resto degli alleati della russia. Quindi sarebbe 3gm a tutti gli effetti.


Se non lo avete capito da soli dopo l incontro a Samarcanda la Cina non farà proprio niente.
Ha troppi interessi con l occidente a livello economico e mira a diventare la più grande potenza economica nei prossimi 30 anni. 
Non si autosaboterá per aiutare l amico Russo idiota. Anzi, penso che una volta che la Russia sarà stata distrutta economicamente da questa guerra, si ciberà del suo cadavere come è solita fare.


----------



## Raryof (21 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che i paesi europei che stanno fuori dall'euro stiano peggio di noi e sono sotto attacco da speculatori.


Eh ma noi siamo asini, che vuoi mai?
Mica abbiamo il made in Italy, no, comunque va detto che la più grande speculazione che potrebbe succedere la farebbe proprio l'Italia uscendo dall'€ e lasciando gli altri 2 bigs con le mani nella marmellata e tanti staterelli inutili da mantenere ma senza avere nulla in cambio, come la stessa Spagna che però è un paese che non conta nulla ed è super europeista visto che piglia i soldi e basta, l'Italia invece con la sua produzione è stato l'unico motivo per cui i francesi prima della nascita dell'€ furono ben chiari: "O l'Italia dentro o nulla", perché? perché sapevano che nei 20 anni successivi saremmo cresciuti come pil di centinaia di mlrd e avremmo speculato sfruttando un certo margine di manovra sulla nostra economia, con una moneta sottovalutata che ci rendeva giustamente più competitivi rispetto agli altri, invece entrando nell'€ siamo entrati in un meccanismo in cui la nostra economia è "entrata" in una moneta unica e più forte, sbilanciante per la nostra economia molto diversa da quella di altri paesi, questo ha fatto sbarellare tutto e per starci dentro abbiamo dovuto bruciare produttività, farci commissariare, farci dettare l'agenda, un tracollo totale.
Tra l'85 e il 2001 il pil italiano era cresciuto del 44%, circa 500 mlrd di €, nei successivi 20 anni crescita del 2%, 31 miseri mlrd, praticamente il fallimento di un'economia forte con una moneta debole e debole con una moneta "forte", nata male.
Fatevi due domande.... adesso abbiamo praticamente il marco (€), negli anni 90 l'economia italiana stava superando quella tedesca (pil), con l'€ noi abbiamo bruciato pil, centinaia di mlrd (!), per assicurarci il nulla che vediamo oggi, emergenze, Ue che ci "salva" e ci dà i soldi, paese finito, sottopotenzializzato, commissariato, inetto, cattolico, economicamente analfabeta, vecchio, per dinosauri, pronto per la tomba.


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> C'è anche chi importa tonnellate di cocaina... Quindi?


La cocaina è illegale.
Importare in casa prodotti scadenti da altri paesi dell'Unione per fargli fare concorrenza a basso costo con il prodotto italiano, no.



Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Appunto, ci sono i marchi DOP e DOC a tutela delle imprese.


Che stanno funzionando molto infatti. Vedasi il Prosek, per l'appunto.



Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Vorrei proprio sapere cosa intendi per sistema finanziario nazionalizzato, come si attuerebbe ciò e in che maniera apporterebbe benefici, dato che tutti i prodotti finanziari italiani sono una comica in cui non investirei nemmeno per sbaglio. Non voglio trasformare il topic in una chat però. Lascio spazio agli altri utenti





Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Il Giappone non ha la pressione fiscale che abbiamo noi, perciò è più affidabile poiché può reperire risorse alzando la tassazione.
> Ora chiudo davvero che non voglio monopolizzare la discussione.


Ti rispondo insieme, visto che sono la stessa cosa.
Il Giappone è affidabile perché ha il debito in mano nazionale, e quindi nessuno può specularci sopra. Non lo rivende nei mercati internazionali, come facciamo noi per finanziare l'economia, solo perché siamo gli unici idioti che si attengono alle regole europee, in cui equipariamo investimenti e spese di gestione, tagliandole entrambe, mentre i nostri amici tedeschi e francesi investono alla grande e sussidiano le loro imprese, addirittura mettendo il Governo nei consigli di amministrazione delle multinazionali (Stellantis?).


----------



## Victorss (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Truss è appena diventa premier con il voto postale paventando uso bomba nucleare...a bluff non siamo secondi a nessuno.


Perdonami ma la risposta "eh lo fanno/lo hanno fatto anche gli altri" è una roba che ha un po' stancato e francamente la reputo pure un po' infantile. Quindi la chiudo qui.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Scusa? No, le scuse le dovresti fare ai poveri disgraziati italiani che stanno pagando la benzina un sacco di soldi, e che si ritroveranno bollette di luce e gas alle stelle, solo per salvaguardare gli interessi americani in un paese di cui a te non fregava nulla.


prima di tutto dovrebbero chiedere scusa agli ucraini, a cui hanno distrutto il futuro senza aver mai chiesto se fossero favorevoli o meno all'Europa e alla NATO così come se avessero preferito diventare parte della Federazione russa piuttosto che perdere tutto compresi i figli.
non c'è mai stato alcun referendum, al contrario delle promesse del ballista presidente che si ritrovano e il delinquente predecessore sotto processo che prova a fuggire clandestinamente.
ci sono dei politici che stanno cambiando la loro vita senza curarsi della loro opinione


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Quel debito è tutto da verificare. Si fa un audit. Esiste la pratica del debito detestabile. Se debito verso soggetti privati speculatori tipo blackrock e compari di merende possiamo anche sfancularli. Paghi solo debito a nazioni e BOT di italiani.
> 
> Ma quanto scritto sopra si può fare in un mondo onesto. Perché appena fai cosa ho detto questi soggetti in giacca e cravatta che risiedono a londra e wall street vorranno vendetta. E li non ce l'ONU o qualche altro ente che ci aiuta, saremmo soli a sprofondare con la lira che varrà quanto il rublo di oggi o peggio...


Guarda che il debito lo emette lo stato italiano sperando che qualcuno lo compri.

Che c'entrano speculatori e robe varie? Sei tu che cerchi qualcuno che ti presti i soldi!

Che robe che tocca leggere Cristo Santo


----------



## Victorss (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Scusa? No, le scuse le dovresti fare ai poveri disgraziati italiani che stanno pagando la benzina un sacco di soldi, e che si ritroveranno bollette di luce e gas alle stelle, solo per salvaguardare gli interessi americani in un paese di cui a te non fregava nulla.


Questa è una tua lettura, personalissima, che per me non corrisponde alla realtà. Gli italiani poveri disgraziati stanno spendendo i loro risparmi perché una potenza anti democratica e imperialista ha deciso di invadere uno stato sovrano confinante con l'Unione Europea MILITARMENTE, e di minacciare di lanciare caramelle atomiche contro chiunque si fosse intromesso. Successivamente ha rifiutato fermamente ogni tipo di tavolo diplomatico più volte proposto. 
Tutto il resto sono elucubrazioni, voli pindarici e rigiramento di frittate.


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda che il debito lo emette lo stato italiano sperando che qualcuno lo compri.
> 
> Che c'entrano speculatori e robe varie? Sei tu che cerchi qualcuno che ti presti i soldi!
> 
> Che robe che tocca leggere Cristo Santo


Non c'è bisogno di sperare che qualcuno lo compri. Questa storia del debito da mettere sui mercati è una panzana che non sta né in cielo né in terra.
Lo ripeto: il Giappone ha un debito enorme, molto più grande di quello italiano, e non corre alcun rischio, perché è del tutto nazionalizzato.


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda che il debito lo emette lo stato italiano sperando che qualcuno lo compri.
> 
> Che c'entrano speculatori e robe varie? Sei tu che cerchi qualcuno che ti presti i soldi!
> 
> Che robe che tocca leggere Cristo Santo



Beh qua l'argomento è lungo e siamo off topic. Ma non è da intelligenti indebitarsi quando si potrebbero semplicemente stampare i soldi come fa la banca centrale europea. Si tratta solo di stampante e carta. Poi che funziona così con il debito vabe... saranno molto intelligenti quelli che ci guadagnano... magari signori in giacca e cravatta seduti a non fare nulla nelle loro scrivanie dei centri finanziari.


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Questa è una tua lettura, personalissima, che per me non corrisponde alla realtà. Gli italiani poveri disgraziati stanno spendendo i loro risparmi perché una potenza anti democratica e imperialista ha deciso di invadere uno stato sovrano confinante con l'Unione Europea MILITARMENTE, e di minacciare di lanciare caramelle atomiche contro chiunque si fosse intromesso. Successivamente ha rifiutato fermamente ogni tipo di tavolo diplomatico più volte proposto.
> Tutto il resto sono elucubrazioni, voli pindarici e rigiramento di frittate.


Rigiramento di frittate? Giochi a specchio riflesso?
Non te l'ha detto nessuno di andare in Ucraina a finanziare la Timoshenko per destabilizzare il Paese con la Rivoluzione Arancione. Non te l'ha detto nessuno di finanziare Piazza Maidan nel 2014. Non te l'ha detto nessuno di mettere pagliacci ballerini come Zelensky per cercare di far staccare l'Ucraina dall'orbita di Mosca.

Semplicemente si è fatto il gioco degli americani per puro servilismo. E adesso noi ne stiamo pagando le conseguenze.
Vallo a spiegare agli italiani che tu credi nell'amor di popolo e che loro dovranno pagare per questo, come se non avessero già pagato abbastanza per gli errori di questa classe politica indecente. Sono più che sicuro che saranno ben felici di ciò.


----------



## darden (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda che il debito lo emette lo stato italiano sperando che qualcuno lo compri.
> 
> Che c'entrano speculatori e robe varie? Sei tu che cerchi qualcuno che ti presti i soldi!
> 
> Che robe che tocca leggere Cristo Santo


Non so bene cosa intenda lui, ma ovviamente speculazioni sul debito pubblico sono possibili e possono far abbassare il valore dei titoli che emettiamo.

Se i tassi di interesse sono in crescita o si prevede crescita allora io hedge fund posso fare vendita allo scoperto (vendo dei titoli di debito pubblico non in mio possesso ma in prestito da altri) a prezzo di mercato, la mia vendita e i tassi di interessi spingo i prezzi di debito pubblico a scendere e a quel punto io edge fund ricompro il debito pubblico restituendolo a chi me l'aveva prestato. Nel giochetto mi intasco la differenza tra prezzo di vendita mio inizia e prezzo di acquisto.

Ovviamente l'italia tutto il debito pubblico che ha lo deve ripagare entro i termini stabili dalla vendita, non esiste concetto di debito pubblico contestabile o non ripagabile.


----------



## Victorss (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> prima di tutto dovrebbero chiedere scusa agli ucraini, a cui hanno distrutto il futuro senza aver mai chiesto se fossero favorevoli o meno all'Europa e alla NATO così come se avessero preferito diventare parte della Federazione russa piuttosto che perdere tutto compresi i figli.
> non c'è mai stato alcun referendum, al contrario delle promesse del ballista presidente che si ritrovano e il delinquente predecessore sotto processo che prova a fuggire clandestinamente.
> ci sono dei politici che stanno cambiando la loro vita senza curarsi della loro opinione


Perdonami queste le chiamerò per quello che sono senza moderazione, BALLE. SEMPLICEMENTE BALLE.
Report di analisti militari e agenzie indipendenti indicano che i Russi erano convinti che sarebbero stati aiutati dall' interno da sacche di dissidenti Ucraini che volevano rovesciare l attuale governo e favorire l'invasione Russa. 
Sono state trovate ad inizio guerra (con tanto di foto e video e geolocalizzazione) file di camion russi diretti verso Kiev pieni di materiale anti sommossa: scudi, elmetti, manganelli e materiale protettivo. Segno che i Russi sperassero di arrivare in fretta a Kiev rovesciare il governo e tentare di mantenere l ordine utilizzando questo materiale.
Avevano fatto male i calcoli, a parte un piccolo numero di sabotatori la stragrande maggioranza del popolo Ucraino ha deciso di difendere la propria terra dall' invasore o di scappare piuttosto che sottomettersi.


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Non so bene cosa intenda lui, ma ovviamente speculazioni sul debito pubblico sono possibili e possono far abbassare il valore dei titoli che emettiamo.
> 
> Se i tassi di interesse sono in crescita o si prevede crescita allora io hedge fund posso fare vendita allo scoperto (vendo dei titoli di debito pubblico non in mio possesso ma in prestito da altri) a prezzo di mercato, la mia vendita e i tassi di interessi spingo i prezzi di debito pubblico a scendere e a quel punto io edge fund ricompro il debito pubblico restituendolo a chi me l'aveva prestato. Nel giochetto mi intasco la differenza tra prezzo di vendita mio inizia e prezzo di acquisto.
> 
> Ovviamente l'italia tutto il debito pubblico che ha lo deve ripagare entro i termini stabili dalla vendita, non esiste concetto di debito pubblico contestabile o non ripagabile.


Cerca debito odioso. Tra 2500 miliardi se ne troveranno di cose strane... ma noi siamo quelli onesti che paghiamo tutti poi però facciamo fallire migliaia di imprenditori. Figuriamoci se c'è qualche politico che ha i cosiddetti per mettersi contro la grande finanza.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Perdonami queste le chiamerò per quello che sono senza moderazione, BALLE. SEMPLICEMENTE BALLE.
> Report di analisti militari e agenzie indipendenti indicano che i Russi erano convinti che sarebbero stati aiutati dall' interno da sacche di dissidenti Ucraini che volevano rovesciare l attuale governo e favorire l'invasione Russa.
> Sono state trovate ad inizio guerra (con tanto di foto e video e geolocalizzazione) file di camion russi diretti verso Kiev pieni di materiale anti sommossa: scudi, elmetti, manganelli e materiale protettivo. Segno che i Russi sperassero di arrivare in fretta a Kiev rovesciare il governo e tentare di mantenere l ordine utilizzando questo materiale.
> Avevano fatto male i calcoli, a parte un piccolo numero di sabotatori la stragrande maggioranza del popolo Ucraino ha deciso di difendere la propria terra dall' invasore o di scappare piuttosto che sottomettersi.


e che c'entra con quello che ho scritto ?
io sto parlando del fatto che gli ucraini sono le prime vittime, non solo dell'invasione russa ma anche dell'atteggiamento dei politici ucraini e occidentali
sono in mezzo a due fuochi, non ci sono i buoni che li salvano dai cattivi.

l'opinione ovviamente andrebbe chiesta in tempo di pace, non con le bombe sulla testa.
il loro presidente aveva promesso di fare referendum su UE e NATO, non l'ha mai fatto in anni di governo
questo è un fatto oggettivo

milioni di persone si sono trasferiti in Russia dal 2014 e anche da febbraio, non mi risultano siano stati trucidati in Russia


----------



## Victorss (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Rigiramento di frittate? Giochi a specchio riflesso?
> Non te l'ha detto nessuno di andare in Ucraina a finanziare la Timoshenko per destabilizzare il Paese con la Rivoluzione Arancione. Non te l'ha detto nessuno di finanziare Piazza Maidan nel 2014. Non te l'ha detto nessuno di mettere pagliacci ballerini come Zelensky per cercare di far staccare l'Ucraina dall'orbita di Mosca.
> 
> Semplicemente si è fatto il gioco degli americani per puro servilismo. E adesso noi ne stiamo pagando le conseguenze.
> Vallo a spiegare agli italiani che tu credi nell'amor di popolo e che loro dovranno pagare per questo, come se non avessero già pagato abbastanza per gli errori di questa classe politica indecente. Sono più che sicuro che saranno ben felici di ciò.


Fatti che non cambiano la scelta geopolitica fatta dalla Russia, alla quale se vogliamo preservare la nostra posizione internazionale e la nostra sicurezza nazionale dobbiamo rispondere con la dovuta fermezza. Agli italiani ho poco da dire, è un popolo per la maggior parte di furbetti e ignoranti. I furbi lo mettono nel didietro agli ignoranti in un cerchio senza fine.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Non so bene cosa intenda lui, ma ovviamente speculazioni sul debito pubblico sono possibili e possono far abbassare il valore dei titoli che emettiamo.
> 
> Se i tassi di interesse sono in crescita o si prevede crescita allora io hedge fund posso fare vendita allo scoperto (vendo dei titoli di debito pubblico non in mio possesso ma in prestito da altri) a prezzo di mercato, la mia vendita e i tassi di interessi spingo i prezzi di debito pubblico a scendere e a quel punto io edge fund ricompro il debito pubblico restituendolo a chi me l'aveva prestato. Nel giochetto mi intasco la differenza tra prezzo di vendita mio inizia e prezzo di acquisto.
> 
> Ovviamente l'italia tutto il debito pubblico che ha lo deve ripagare entro i termini stabili dalla vendita, non esiste concetto di debito pubblico contestabile o non ripagabile.


Ma certo, come in ogni cosa, poi chi ha il potere di farlo ci prova a speculare per guadagnare il più possibile.

Ma la base di partenza, è che sei andato tu a cercarli, non ti hanno puntato una pistola alla testa gli speculatori.

Sorvoliamo sul discorso sul non onorare il debito, è inchiostro digitale sprecato.


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> *Fatti che non cambiano la scelta geopolitica fatta dalla Russia,* alla quale se vogliamo preservare la nostra posizione internazionale e la nostra sicurezza nazionale dobbiamo rispondere con la dovuta fermezza. Agli italiani ho poco da dire, è un popolo per la maggior parte di furbetti e ignoranti. I furbi lo mettono nel didietro agli ignoranti in un cerchio senza fine.


E che cosa ti aspettavi che facesse? Che se ne stesse buona mentre Washington le avrebbe tolto il piatto dal tavolo?
Non sono mica tutti scemi come noi, che ci facciamo rapire i marò da quattro pescatori indiani morti di fare, e poi paghiamo pure per riaverli, eh.

Mi fanno sempre ridere queste storielle.
È come se io toccassi il sedere ad una donna davanti al fidanzato, e quest'ultimo mi tirasse un pugno in faccia.
Voi siete quelli che, indignati, si incazzerebbero contro il fidanzato che ha osato tirare un pugno. Mica contro di me che ho molestato la donna davanti a lui.


----------



## Victorss (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e che c'entra con quello che ho scritto ?
> io sto parlando del fatto che gli ucraini sono le prime vittime, non solo dell'invasione russa ma anche dell'atteggiamento dei politici ucraini e occidentali
> sono in mezzo a due fuochi, non ci sono i buoni che li salvano dai cattivi.
> 
> ...


No, tu hai scritto che non è stato chiesto al popolo Ucraino da che parte volessero stare. Io ti ho portato le evidenze che il popolo Ucraino ha sin da subito scelto da che parte schierarsi. Zelensky prima della guerra non riscuoteva nemmeno la metà dei consensi che riscuote ora. 
Per assurdo se il loro obbiettivo era rovesciare Zelensky con un operazione lampo, i russi hanno ottenuto l esatto contrario.


----------



## Simo98 (21 Settembre 2022)

Stessi identici commenti di febbraio, di entrambi gli "schieramenti"
Tra un mese ci dimenticheremo di nuovo tranne per nuove svolte e così via


----------



## darden (21 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Cerca debito odioso. Tra 2500 miliardi se ne troveranno di cose strane... ma noi siamo quelli onesti che paghiamo tutti poi però facciamo fallire migliaia di imprenditori. Figuriamoci se c'è qualche politico che ha i cosiddetti per mettersi contro la grande finanza.


Se tu mi presti 50 euro per comprare un biglietto del Milan, poi i soldi li rivuoi indietro oppure no? Se non li rivuoi indietro allora non fa una piega il tuo ragionamento, ma a questo punto mi va bene un secondo arancio per la prossima in casa 

Grazie


----------



## Victorss (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> E che cosa ti aspettavi che facesse? Che se ne stesse buona mentre Washington le avrebbe tolto il piatto dal tavolo?
> Non sono mica tutti scemi come noi, che ci facciamo rapire i marò da quattro pescatori indiani morti di fare, e poi paghiamo pure per riaverli, eh.
> 
> Mi fanno sempre ridere queste storielle.
> ...


Con la seconda parte del tuo discorso hai delineato bene il tuo pensiero. Quindi tu pensi che se io spacco la faccia a uno che ha toccato il culo alla mia ragazza faccio bene, nessuno mi deve dire nulla e ho tutte le ragioni del mondo. Sono stato molto bravo a non cercare di risolvere le cose civilmente.
Voi invece siete quelli che sparano in bocca al tipo che vi trovate a rubare la collana in casa, ma poi lasciate fare indisturbato al criminale di guerra che massacra le persone per strada fuori da casa loro.
Tutto chiaro. Queste allora sono le storielle che fanno sempre ridere me.
Passo e chiudo, posizioni e visioni del mondo troppo distanti amico mio, non ne veniamo a capo. Bella chiaccherata comunque, grazie


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> No, tu hai scritto che non è stato chiesto al popolo Ucraino da che parte volessero stare. Io ti ho portato le evidenze che il popolo Ucraino ha sin da subito scelto da che parte schierarsi. Zelensky prima della guerra non riscuoteva nemmeno la metà dei consensi che riscuote ora.
> Per assurdo se il loro obbiettivo era rovesciare Zelensky con un operazione lampo, i russi hanno ottenuto l esatto contrario.


tu dici che la stragrande maggioranza di ucraini ORA preferisca perdere tutto o morire pur di restare Ucraina ?
bisogna vedere in quale fascia sociale ed anagrafica, francamente è da capire quali cambiamenti quotidiani hanno nella vita considerando che 1/3 degli ucraini non vive in città ma villaggi.
moltissimi già parlano russo, gli anziani vivono ancora con le regole sovietiche in testa ed infatti non vogliono lasciare le loro case di proprietà perchè sanno benissimo i sacrifici fatti per acquistarle

quindi sui giovani può essere anche vero, perchè sono gli unici che beneficiano di nuove opportunità occidentali, ma sulla fascia matura è da valutare


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Con la seconda parte del tuo discorso hai delineato bene il tuo pensiero. *Quindi tu pensi che se io spacco la faccia a uno che ha toccato il culo alla mia ragazza faccio bene, nessuno mi deve dire nulla e ho tutte le ragioni del mondo.* Sono stato molto bravo a non cercare di risolvere le cose civilmente.
> Voi invece siete quelli che sparano in bocca al tipo che vi trovate a rubare la collana in casa, ma poi lasciate fare indisturbato al criminale di guerra che massacra le persone per strada fuori da casa loro.
> Tutto chiaro. Queste allora sono le storielle che fanno sempre ridere me.
> Passo e chiudo, posizioni e visioni del mondo troppo distanti amico mio, non ne veniamo a capo. Bella chiaccherata comunque, grazie


Non hai colto il punto della questione.
Il punto non è se tirare un pugno sia giusto o sbagliato, anziché parlare. Il punto è che la causa del conflitto non sei tu, ma sono io. Se io non avessi fatto l'idiota, non andrei in giro con il naso rotto.

La tua reazione (il pugno) potrà anche essere esagerata, ma rimane comunque il fatto che ad ogni azione corrisponde reazione, e nessuno ti potrebbe realmente biasimare per aver protetto la tua ragazza. Ti si potrebbe dire che forse il pugno era esagerato, ma finirebbe lì.
E se questo vale per me e te, figurarsi se non valga per due potenze.
Credi che a situazioni inverse, gli Stati Uniti avrebbero lasciato correre? Certo che no.
Sono potenze, e le potenze ragionano sempre in quel modo. Tutte.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

Lewa indosserà la fascia ucraina ai mondiali.





Immagino che al povero Thiago Silva tocchi la fascia bianco blu e rosso


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Con la seconda parte del tuo discorso hai delineato bene il tuo pensiero. Quindi tu pensi che se io spacco la faccia a uno che ha toccato il culo alla mia ragazza faccio bene, nessuno mi deve dire nulla e ho tutte le ragioni del mondo. Sono stato molto bravo a non cercare di risolvere le cose civilmente.
> Voi invece siete quelli che sparano in bocca al tipo che vi trovate a rubare la collana in casa, ma poi lasciate fare indisturbato al criminale di guerra che massacra le persone per strada fuori da casa loro.
> Tutto chiaro. Queste allora sono le storielle che fanno sempre ridere me.
> Passo e chiudo, posizioni e visioni del mondo troppo distanti amico mio, non ne veniamo a capo. Bella chiaccherata comunque, grazie



Perdonami se ti quoto di nuovo.

Quelli che non sferrano un pugno in faccia a chi tocca il culo della propria ragazza, sono destinati a non averne più una. A meno che alla ragazza in questione faccia piacere essere toccata dagli altri.


----------



## Victorss (21 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perdonami se ti quoto di nuovo.
> 
> Quelli che non sferrano un pugno in faccia a chi tocca il culo della propria ragazza, sono destinati a non averne più una. A meno che alla ragazza in questione faccia piacere essere toccata dagli altri.


Ragionamenti vecchi e per quanto mi riguarda abbastanza trogloditici. Prova a toccare il sedere alla mia compagna e ti accorgi che non ha assolutamente bisogno della mia violenza ne del mio aiuto per farti abbassare la cresta.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ragionamenti vecchi e per quanto mi riguarda abbastanza trogloditici. Prova a toccare il sedere alla mia compagna e ti accorgi che non ha assolutamente bisogno della mia violenza ne del mio aiuto per farti abbassare la cresta.



Ragionamenti che avvengono in Natura, troppo spesso infamata. Comunque fortunato te, e complimenti alla tua ragazza. Chiuso OT.


----------



## Davidoff (21 Settembre 2022)

Ma ancora si parla di uscire da Nato ed Euro? Con la classe politica di venduti e incapaci e la popolazione chiagnifottista e ignorante che abbiamo? Ma fate seriamente? 
Noi siamo quelli che, in ordine sparso: 

- nucleare no;
- rigassificatori no;
- 1/3 del territorio e svariati infiltrati nelle istituzioni in mano alle mafie;
- demografia pietosa, 16 milioni di pensionati (di cui centinaia di migliaia retributivi e/o babypensionati) più svariati milioni di parassiti statali;
- leggi a favore dei criminali e dei furbetti a tutti i livelli, con annessa carenza di investimenti dall'estero causa incertezza della possibilità di farsi valere (es. case occupate abusivamente=problemi del proprietario);
- pubblica amministrazione inefficiente, sprecona e parassitaria;
- fisco predatorio con i medio-piccoli, assente con i big ammanicati;
- incapacità di spendere e adeguare i propri armamenti, oltre che di fare i propri interessi sul piano internazionale;
- totale assenza della volontà di ridurre la spesa pubblica e ridimensionare il debito, anzi, ogni partito spara palle più grosse che pagheranno i giovani.

Negli ultimi anni viviamo letteralmente grazie alla Bce che ci compra debito, perché un paese del genere se lasciato in balìa della propria popolazione e della propria classe politica finisce come il Venezuela, ma senza petrolio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La vittoria della Russia anche domani non cambierebbe di un centesimo la bolletta.


Bene ! se sapete questo..
È tanto difficile capire che intera situazione è nata per un sistema mondiale che non sta più in piedi? ( Capitalismo= consumo infinito) e l'America con UE al seguito che non vogliono cedere lo scettro del dominio del mondo? 

Vogliamo veramente morire passivamente, perché ci sono individui che si credono i padroni del mondo ? Il pentagono l'ha scritto chiaramente! Vogliano comandare per altri 100 anni ( impossibile!!) e la Cina ripeto sa benissimo che il reale obiettivo degli u.s.a sono loro... 

Ai voglia quando scrivete che la Cina non prende bene questa scelta di continuare  non è vero! sanno benissimo che chi comanda in America ( non è Biden ) non permetterà lo svolgere della storia..
quindi altro che primi in tutti i settori! Il giorno dopo ci sarebbe una balla per andare contro i mostri gialli! come li chiama certe gente nel forum ( non è un caso che casualmente c'è stata una visitina di soldati americani in Cina prima della epidemia.. alimentare l'odio? Ha funzionato) per salvare i popoli e la democrazia ( che non hanno)


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ma ancora si parla di uscire da Nato ed Euro? Con la classe politica di venduti e incapaci e la popolazione chiagnifottista e ignorante che abbiamo? Ma fate seriamente?
> Noi siamo quelli che, in ordine sparso:
> 
> - nucleare no;
> ...


Veramente il paese che citi senza la BCE, e prima di Maastricht, era la quarta potenza del mondo.
Quindi dire che sopravviviamo grazie alla BCE è abbastanza pretestuoso. Diciamo che è la BCE che sopravvive con il nostro sacrificio.


----------



## Davidoff (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Veramente il paese che citi senza la BCE, e prima di Maastricht, era la quarta potenza del mondo.
> Quindi dire che sopravviviamo grazie alla BCE è abbastanza pretestuoso. Diciamo che è la BCE che sopravvive con il nostro sacrificio.


Dimentichi un altro fattore, l'entrata della Cina nel wto a inizio anni 2000. Buona parte della nostra manifattura e industria è stata spazzata via dalla globalizzazione perché non ha saputo adeguarsi alle nuove regole del gioco, gli altri ovviamente si fanno i c***i loro, ma come ho scritto nel post precedente noi negli ultimi 25 anni non abbiamo risolto nemmeno uno dei problemi che ci zavorrano, quindi è abbastanza ingenuo credere che stando da soli avremmo fatto meglio. La classe politica e la volontà nazionale di essere una potenza a livello geopolitico non l'abbiamo mai avuta, la cavalcata post '45 è stata favorita da condizioni irripetibili che abbiamo saputo sfruttare ma non ci siamo aggiornati una volta subentrati i cambiamenti.


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Se tu mi presti 50 euro per comprare un biglietto del Milan, poi i soldi li rivuoi indietro oppure no? Se non li rivuoi indietro allora non fa una piega il tuo ragionamento, ma a questo punto mi va bene un secondo arancio per la prossima in casa
> 
> Grazie


Se tu sei proprietario dello stadio(in questo caso tu sei l'italia, governo italiano, banca d'italia, 60 milioni di italiani) vieni a chiedere soldi a noi(fondi di investimento, banchieri, miliardari vari che facciamo soldi con i soldi) in prestito perché sei distratto... non fa una piega 

Comunque funziona da centinaia di anni cosi in tutto il mondo anche quando avevamo la lira... ma perchè funziona da quando esistono i banchieri non significa che ci sia qualcosa che non torna.


----------



## evideon (21 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ma ancora si parla di uscire da Nato ed Euro? Con la classe politica di venduti e incapaci e la popolazione chiagnifottista e ignorante che abbiamo? Ma fate seriamente?
> Noi siamo quelli che, in ordine sparso:
> 
> - nucleare no;
> ...


Direi che in fatto di macro economia hai le idee parecchio confuse.

Detto da economista e senza offesa.


----------



## Davidoff (21 Settembre 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Direi che in fatto di macro economia hai le idee parecchio confuse.
> 
> Detto da economista e senza offesa.


Sarà, io vedo che siamo indebitati fino alla punta dei capelli e tutti i partiti hanno in programma solo di continuare ad aumentare le spese, sono curioso di sapere da dove arriveranno sti soldi, visto che noi a differenza di americani o giapponesi non possiamo stampare. Illuminami.


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Sarà, io vedo che siamo indebitati fino alla punta dei capelli e tutti i partiti hanno in programma solo di continuare ad aumentare le spese, sono curioso di sapere da dove arriveranno sti soldi, visto che noi a differenza di americani o giapponesi non possiamo stampare. Illuminami.


arriveranno da dove arrivano da sempre. in prestito. fino a quando al governo c'è la politica "buona" non ci saranno problemi di spread, debito alto o altre robe del genere.


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Decine di km di coda di auto di russi che vogliono entrare in Finlandia per sfuggire alla "chiamata" alle armi


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Dimentichi un altro fattore, l'entrata della Cina nel wto a inizio anni 2000. Buona parte della nostra manifattura e industria è stata spazzata via dalla globalizzazione perché non ha saputo adeguarsi alle nuove regole del gioco,


Diciamo che è stata spazzata via perché le regole del gioco valevano solo per noi e non per gli altri.
Perché se mi dici che l'intervento statale va abolito e privatizzi in massa, e poi i tuoi vicini europei fanno più statalismo della Cina, c'è qualcosa che non va.



Davidoff ha scritto:


> gli altri ovviamente si fanno i c***i loro, ma come ho scritto nel post precedente noi negli ultimi 25 anni non abbiamo risolto nemmeno uno dei problemi che ci zavorrano,


Ma alcuni dei problemi che citi sono legati alla stessa politica globalista, filo-NATO e filo-UE.
Il fatto che non investi in armamenti e non fai politica estera è perché hai politici che sono pagati per non farla, ma che devono solo seguire le direttive di Washington.
Il fisco predatorio ce l'hai perché non fai lotta all'evasione, perché molta di quella è legata ai grandi proprietari e i grandi fondi che stanno banchettando sul cadavere del mercato interno italiano. E questi sono il frutto del colonialismo che stiamo subendo.
Il debito continua ad aumentare perché continua il disinvestimento dello Stato nei settori strategici. Non guadagni più, ma continui a spendere, e continuerai sempre a farlo, perché non esiste la spesa azzerata. La baracca la dovrai mantenere, poco o molto che ti costi. E se non guadagni vai sempre in rosso. Non puoi ridimensionare il debito se non investi. E non investi perché l'UE non te lo permette.

Oltretutto ho già detto che non è il debito pubblico il problema in sé, ma la sua esposizione nei mercati, che viene usata come mezzo per finanziare un'economia morta, ma che di fatto diventa un ricatto da parte di usurai che hanno in mano la tua sovranità. Il debito non va venduto, ma nazionalizzato.



Davidoff ha scritto:


> quindi è abbastanza ingenuo credere che stando da soli avremmo fatto meglio. La classe politica e la volontà nazionale di essere una potenza a livello geopolitico non l'abbiamo mai avuta, la cavalcata post '45 è stata favorita da condizioni irripetibili che abbiamo saputo sfruttare ma non ci siamo aggiornati una volta subentrati i cambiamenti.


Sono d'accordo sulla classe politica.
Sulla volontà nazionale, direi che non potrebbe essere altrimenti, visto che è dal '45 che gli stai dicendo che fare gli interessi del proprio paese è fascismo. Quindi male.


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Decine di km di coda di auto di russi che vogliono entrare in Finlandia per sfuggire alla "chiamata" alle armi


l'unico paese democratico che confina con la russia


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Settembre 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Se non lo avete capito da soli dopo l incontro a Samarcanda la Cina non farà proprio niente.
> Ha troppi interessi con l occidente a livello economico e mira a diventare la *più grande potenza economica nei prossimi 30 anni.*
> Non si autosaboterá per aiutare l amico Russo idiota. Anzi, penso che una volta che la Russia sarà stata distrutta economicamente da questa guerra, si ciberà del suo cadavere come è solita fare.


 Lo è già da un po'....
ma se pensate che guardano le borse cinesi al posto di quelle americane ( oramai saranno 3 anni minimo) solo per hobby.. bhe era già propaganda occidentale quella di non dire che gli U.S.A erano stati sorpassati ehh


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Decine di km di coda di auto di russi che vogliono entrare in Finlandia per sfuggire alla "chiamata" alle armi


ce li ritroviamo a lampedusa tra un po


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Sarà, io vedo che siamo indebitati fino alla punta dei capelli e tutti i partiti hanno in programma solo di continuare ad aumentare le spese, sono curioso di sapere da dove arriveranno sti soldi, visto che noi a differenza di americani o giapponesi non possiamo stampare. Illuminami.


Ma le spese le aumentano tutti. Draghi compreso.
Nessuno riduce il debito in queste condizioni, perché è impossibile. Per ridurre un debito devi avere più soldi di quanti ne spendi. E come fai, in un paese in cui investire è diventato reato da pena capitale?
Se tu guadagni 0, a causa dei tagli agli investimenti imposti dall'UE, e hai uscita 100 per le spese di gestione, a bilancio avrai sempre -100.
Quindi avrai sempre speso di più di quanto guadagni. Non c'è via d'uscita. Non puoi continuare a tagliare, perché alla fine non fai altro che aumentare le spese.

La differenza tra noi e il Giappone, oltre all'avere una moneta a debito (l'Euro), è il fatto che noi svendiamo la nostra sovranità tramite il debito. Il Giappone no. Per questo loro fanno debito, e se ne fregano altamente. E nessuno dice loro nulla.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Settembre 2022)

per la prima volta leggo i commenti dei russi inc...contro Putin

non era mai successo in 7 mesi

diciamo la maggioranza..alcuni ancora resistono

per la maggiore va
"vacci te in guerra!" "mandaci i figli dei parlamentari" etc

ma sta puntando finalmente (miracolo!) qualche commento russo del tipo "questa guerra la vuoi solo te" o "devi trattare basta!"

ci voleva che se la facessero addosso per la chiamata alle armi eh.....


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> l'unico paese democratico che confina con la russia



Nonché l unico che ancora lì accetta. Estonia e Lituania hanno bloccato gli ingressi.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Settembre 2022)

madrie e mogli terrorrizzate per la chiamata di figli e mariti

sta portando il popolo alla paura tanto che iniziano a non avere piu nemmeno troppa paura di esprimere le loro idee..persino sotto i canali ufficiali dello Statp

sta a vedere che aspettavamo un colpo di stato e invece arriva la rivoluzione...sai mai...


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Nonché l unico che ancora lì accetta. Estonia e Lituania hanno bloccato gli ingressi.


si infatti includevo anche i paesi baltici europei e democratici a parole ma poi russofobici.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per la prima volta leggo i commenti dei russi inc...contro Putin
> 
> non era mai successo in 7 mesi
> 
> ...



E' un classico della gente comune, finché non arriva il tuo turno va tutto bene. Poi tocca a te e inizia lo sclero.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Sarà, io vedo che siamo indebitati fino alla punta dei capelli e tutti i partiti hanno in programma solo di continuare ad aumentare le spese, sono curioso di sapere da dove arriveranno sti soldi, visto che noi a differenza di americani o giapponesi non possiamo stampare. Illuminami.


Fanno di peggio! Svendono patrimoni pubblici per abbassare il debito pubblico! peccato che dopo un mese si è superato un nuovo record del debito pubblico . Sanno benissimo che i soldi saranno carta straccia, quindi è meglio dare proprietà ai privati ( casualmente sempre ai soliti privati eh)


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> madrie e mogli terrorrizzate per la chiamata di figli e mariti
> 
> sta portando il popolo alla paura tanto che iniziano a non avere piu nemmeno troppa paura di esprimere le loro idee..persino sotto i canali ufficiali dello Statp
> 
> sta a vedere che aspettavamo un colpo di stato e invece arriva la rivoluzione...sai mai...



Per adesso piccoli cortei di 30 40 persone sparsi qua e là per la Russia e subito sedato dalla polizia, robetta. Zero proteste a Mosca e San Pietroburgo


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> madrie e mogli terrorrizzate per la chiamata di figli e mariti
> 
> sta portando il popolo alla paura tanto che iniziano a non avere piu nemmeno troppa paura di esprimere le loro idee..persino sotto i canali ufficiali dello Statp
> 
> sta a vedere che aspettavamo un colpo di stato e invece arriva la rivoluzione...sai mai...


Beh non è che i russi sono stupidi.

Oggigiorno si sovrastima l' importanza della propria vita, e nessuno vuole più sprecarla per stupidi ideali.

Lo sanno pure loro che è una guerra inutile e fatta senza ragione, non siamo più negli anni '10 o 30' dove mezzo pianeta era analfabeta e lo plagiavi come volevi.

Già deve essere dura dove essere chiamato a crepare male in guerra, figurati se non ci vedi nemmeno la ragione.


----------



## Raryof (21 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ce li ritroviamo a lampedusa tra un po


Non sono di colore, non li vogliamo (e occhio perché è proprio così, se non sono di colore o scuretti, in preda magari alle terribili onde del mare calmo della sera, non possono essere "salvati", persone sospette, clandestini veri, quasi da ridere, scusate ma vi siete sbiancati? dove sono gli schiavi?) Carola gira pure la barca....


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh non è che i russi sono stupidi.
> 
> Oggigiorno si sovrastima l' importanza della propria vita, e nessuno vuole più sprecarla per stupidi ideali.
> 
> ...


in realtà le masse le plagi eccome anche oggi. ricordiamoci tra una delle tante le fiale di armi chimiche false usate dagli usa per invadere l'iraq. poi certo mica gli americani civili vanno guerra, figurarsi..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per la prima volta leggo i commenti dei russi inc...contro Putin
> 
> non era mai successo in 7 mesi
> 
> ...


Io leggo.. e dentro di me credo fortemente alla beffa che si prenderà certa gente.. cioè niente di personale ma speri in una rivolta in Russia? vuoi scommettere che lo faremo prima noi in Italia? Noi che siamo i più pigri d'Europa!!
ma da incazzati saremo pure i più temibili

Ho già sentito su tik tok gente parlare di rivolta
Un tipo che l'ha già fatto negli anni passati...
che minacciava che se la situazione diventava insostenibile, avrebbe riallacciato i contatti

e questo lo diceva per molto meno..(gestione covid)
figurati se ci portano alla fame vera e propria!


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> in realtà le masse le plagi eccome anche oggi. ricordiamoci tra una delle tante le fiale di armi chimiche false usate dagli usa per invadere l'iraq. poi certo mica gli americani civili vanno guerra, figurarsi..


Invece per me non è cosi.
Vedi qui dentro: ognuno puo' avere la sua idea, ma non è che si fa "convincere", ha la propria visione ben chiara.
Giusta o sbagliata che sia, comunque argomentata.
Non è che ci facciamo pilotare senza la minima riflessione.

Quello della armi chimiche in Iraq non è plagiare, è falsificare, truffare.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh non è che i russi sono stupidi.
> 
> Oggigiorno si sovrastima l' importanza della propria vita, e nessuno vuole più sprecarla per stupidi ideali.
> 
> ...



Ma non dicevate tempo fa che erano tutti campagnoli rimasti negli anni 70/80 ? sono rinsaniti tutti in un botto!?


----------



## __king george__ (21 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io leggo.. e dentro di me credo fortemente alla beffa che si prenderà certa gente.. cioè niente di personale ma speri in una rivolta in Russia? vuoi scommettere che lo faremo prima noi in Italia? Noi che siamo i più pigri d'Europa!!
> ma da incazzati saremo pure i più temibili
> 
> Ho già sentito su tik tok gente parlare di rivolta
> ...


io spero nel colpo di stato..al quale sicuramente la CIA starà lavorando da mesi...ma la Russia non è uno staterello nord africano e Putin non è uno sprovveduto..tuttavia non ci sono altre strade al momento

la rivoluzione è un processo lungo quindi era un pò una battuta...poi di certo piu malcontento c'è è meglio è,,,(spiace dirlo per la gente comune ma a questo ci hanno portato)

ciò che spero è che i ricchi arrabbiati e la parte interna (politica e militare) contro Vladimiro riesca a prevalere..magari aiutati da noi


----------



## __king george__ (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Invece per me non è cosi.
> *Vedi qui dentro: ognuno puo' avere la sua idea, ma non è che si fa "convincere", ha la propria visione ben chiara.*
> Giusta o sbagliata che sia, comunque argomentata.
> Non è che ci facciamo pilotare senza la minima riflessione.
> ...


vero....credo di non aver mai visto un solo utente cambiare opinione su qualunque argomento extra calcistico  

a dire il vero anche su quelli calcistici non ci sono molte evoluzioni di pensiero ma un pò di piu si...


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io spero nel colpo di stato..al quale sicuramente la CIA starà lavorando da mesi...ma la Russia non è uno staterello nord africano e Putin non è uno sprovveduto..tuttavia non ci sono altre strade al momento
> 
> la rivoluzione è un processo lungo quindi era un pò una battuta...poi di certo piu malcontento c'è è meglio è,,,(spiace dirlo per la gente comune ma a questo ci hanno portato)
> 
> ciò che spero è che i ricchi arrabbiati e la parte interna (politica e militare) contro Vladimiro riesca a prevalere..magari aiutati da noi


lascia perdere. non c'è alcuna possibilità di colpo di stato. la cia non è riuscita a farlo in uno staterello come la siria grazie all'aiuto di putin figuriamoci farlo addiritturia in russia


----------



## Albijol (21 Settembre 2022)

Ttf gas a 192 euro, in discesa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io leggo.. e dentro di me credo fortemente alla beffa che si prenderà certa gente.. cioè niente di personale ma speri in una rivolta in Russia? vuoi scommettere che lo faremo prima noi in Italia? Noi che siamo i più pigri d'Europa!!
> ma da incazzati saremo pure i più temibili
> 
> Ho già sentito su tik tok gente parlare di rivolta
> ...


No, ma se pensi di rimpolpare il fronte con persone il cui 30-40% non ne vogliono sapere di essere li, che seminano il germe del malcontento che sentono di essere li per una causa che non è la loro....
E' solo il preludio di un'altra disfatta.

La domanda è:

Putin troverà un modo per accettare la sconfitta?
Oppure piuttosto che accettarla trascinerà con lui il suo popolo, l'Europa e il mondo intero?
Ed in questo caso, ci sarà qualcuno ai vertici che lo defenestrerà prima che compia l'irreparabile?

In questo momento è solo un folle sempre più isolato e per questo sempre più pericoloso.


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No, ma se pensi di rimpolpare il fronte con persone il cui 30-40% non ne vogliono sapere di essere li, che seminano il germe del malcontento che sentono di essere li per una causa che non è la loro....
> E' solo il preludio di un'altra disfatta.
> 
> La domanda è:
> ...


nessuno andrà al fronte senza essere pronto per farlo. li manderanno all'addestramento e li selezioneranno. prima di mandarli a combattere magari gli daranno anche qualche sostanza ben nota in ambienti usa quando si mandano soldati a fare guerre che non hanno senso di esistere come ad esempio l'esportazione di democrazia in medio oriente.. la guerra è guerra in usa, in russia, nella germania nazista. i metodi sono ben conosciuti.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> lascia perdere. non c'è alcuna possibilità di colpo di stato. la cia non è riuscita a farlo in uno staterello come la siria grazie all'aiuto di putin figuriamoci farlo addiritturia in russia


beh dite sempre che sono gli usa che fomentano golpe e rivolte a destra e a manca (cosa che in vari casi è effettivamente vera) e ora non lo fanno piu? decidetevi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> lascia perdere. non c'è alcuna possibilità di colpo di stato. la cia non è riuscita a farlo in uno staterello come la siria grazie all'aiuto di putin figuriamoci farlo addiritturia in russia


Appunto.. se mai preparatevi a reagire in casa nostra..
ci sarà! bisogna solo vedere il mese invernale

Vi ricordo che noi siamo quelli che sono impazziti perché non ci lasciavano andare al bar/ristoranti e hanno fatto scorte di cibo per 1 mese di lockdown..
I russi non ci mangiano in testa.. di più!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh dite sempre che sono gli usa che fomentano golpe e rivolte a destra e a manca (cosa che in vari casi è effettivamente vera) e ora non lo fanno piu? decidetevi


Non ha detto che non lo fanno
ha detto che non ci riescono..
e se permetti è ben diversa la cosa


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Settembre 2022)

Grazie a questo simpatico figuro e le sue follie le mie ultime due giornate lavorative sono state un inferno, ho il telefono rovente, mannaggia a lui.

Spendo due paroline di riassunto se a qualcuno interessasse.

Con la combinazione referendum farsa + mobilitazione parziale, Putin sta di fatto ammettendo il fallimento totale della fase 1 della guerOPERAZIONE MILITARE SPECIALE (perdonate...), e l'inizio di una fase nuova.
Vediamo i due punti nel dettaglio.

1) Capitolo referendum: Shoigu ha detto a Putin chiaramente che, nel breve e medio periodo, questa guerra è persa e le cose possono cambiare solo se implode l'europa con un inverno particolarmente freddo e i prezzi del gas alle stelle (da vedere, il prezzo del gas è direttamente legato al successo dell'iniziativa russa in ucraina, se i russi le prendono il gas scende) e comunque gli ucraini non cederebbero di schianto come in molti credono, oppure bisogna tenere duro per 9-12 mesi (vi spiego più in basso il perchè questa tempistica) e sperare di cristallizzare tutto quando arrivano i coscritti.
Ergo, se si spaccia in qualche modo all'opinione pubblica (al resto del mondo è inutile provare, nessuno riconoscerà un referendum in punta di baionetta con esercito occupante, precedente troppo pericoloso per tutti Cina compresa) che quelle regioni occupate sono parte integrante della federazione russa, si può giustificare all'opinione pubblica la minaccia di strike nucleari quando (non se, QUANDO) gli ucraini ci entreranno dentro come il burro.
Inutile sottolineare che lo strike nucleare è un bluff, è stato rimarcato 50 volte e come tutte le deterrenze funziona quando fai silenzio; se ne parli, "hai in mano un 2 e un 9". 

2) Capitolo mobilitazione parziale: alla Russia mancano gli uomini da prima linea, è un dato di fatto da mesi.
Gli ucraini hanno saggiamente eliminato (con la ovvia consulenza nato) le unità migliori dell'esercito russo in questi mesi, e concentrato le superstiti nella difesa di Kherson (in attesa che facciano saltare i rifornimenti idrici alla Crimea di Nova Kakhovka e i ponti sul dnepr che taglieranno fuori Kherson).
Durante l'offensiva di Kharkiv ad esempio è saltata la Prima Divisione Corazzata, una delle unità di elite più importanti dell'esercito moscovita e piena di Spetsnatz.
Questa "prima ondata" di coscritti (150-200k secondo le analisi, la stima di shoigu di 300k è ovvia propaganda) non arriverà comunque sul campo prima di un periodo di inquadramento (4-6 mesi) e soprattutto di riaddestramento (3 mesi circa), perchè hanno fatto la leva magari anni e anni fa. 
Comunque sia, non essendo professionisti o volontari e combattendo su suolo straniero, il loro morale sarà chiaramente piu basso di quello ucraino e la loro competenza operativa non li rende di fatto impiegabili in prima linea se non a costo di farne purissima carne da cannone.
Morti gratuite di coscritti riluttanti che il regime putiniano non può permettersi, visto che l'opinione pubblica questa volta ne terrebbe conto.
Comunque vada, prima di Marzo è estremamente improbabile che arrivi un numero di uomini sufficiente a riequilibrare almeno i rapporti di forza (magari verranno mandati prima quei 20-30k tra gli operativi delle ultime classi di leva, ancora "freschi"), e gli ucraini hanno ancora maggiore incentivo a continuare ad attaccare nel frattempo.

Sul capitolo negoziati, andranno avanti.
Che trovino un accordo soddisfacente per entrambe le parti è però sempre più improbabile: gli Ucraini sono all'offensiva e hanno il vento in poppa, i russi sono in difficoltà e stanno mobilitando una popolazione riluttante.
L'unica opzione praticabile è che gli ucraini accettino di rinunciare alla Crimea che è etnicamente russa (quindi rispetterebbe il principio wilsoniano di autodeterminazione) e magari realizzino una sorta di codominio ucraino-russo (sul modello bosnia erzegovina tra bosgnacchi e serbi) sulle porzioni di Donetsk e Luhansk occupate dalle repubbliche separatiste prima dell'invasione di febbraio.
Instaurando di fatto una repubblica-cuscinetto bicefala (in seno all'ucraina o meno) in cui per costituzione il potere è condiviso tra un primo ministro ucraino e un presidente russo (esempio), sulla falsariga di quanto accade per esempio in Libano.
Comunque sia, confermate le enormi difficoltà russe: a Samarcanda, la Cina e l'India si sono ormai smarcate e hanno iniziato la loro OPA sulla ex zona d'influenza asiatica della Russia, che tra imminente smembramento del CSTO e Kazakistan che opta saggiamente per diventare una colonia USA/Cinese, Armenia invasa dall'avanguardia panturca azera (con l'ovvia benedizione di Erdogan) e Tajiki e Kirghizi che finalmente si sentono liberi di mettersi le mani addosso in barba alla sbiadita influenza moscovita residua.
La Russia ha già perso la sua guerra: tocca solo capire se riuscirà quantomeno a "pareggiare" la pace, venderla bene all'opinione pubblica e, soprattutto, capire a chi andranno le spoglie caucasiche e centroasiatiche dell'ex impero sovietico. 
Null'altro che l'accelerazione di un processo che, anche solo per purissime ragioni demografiche, avrebbe comunque consegnato la russia ad una progressiva perdita di influenza nei prossimi 20 anni. 

Il sermone è finito andate in pace, mi tocca tornare a lavoro mannaggia a Putin.


----------



## Riccardo88 (21 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vero....credo di non aver mai visto un solo utente cambiare opinione su qualunque argomento extra calcistico
> 
> a dire il vero anche su quelli calcistici non ci sono molte evoluzioni di pensiero ma un pò di piu si...


Non cambia opinione intendi che se Putin la sgancia per davvero partirà il "eh ma Nagasaki e Hiroshima"?


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh dite sempre che sono gli usa che* fomentano golpe e rivolte a destra e a manc*a (cosa che in vari casi è effettivamente vera) e ora non lo fanno piu? decidetevi


su questo non ci sono dubbi, e sono stati efficentissimi nella storia a parte rari casi. dico però se putin è riuscito a salvare assad in siria senza troppe difficoltà penso si possa salvare tranquillamente in casa sua. che gli apparati usa ci stanno provando è probabile.

io non sono pro putin eh, se si potrebbe metterei al gabbio domani mattina chi ha deciso le guerre e tutti i produttori di armi del mondo naturalmente gli usa sono al primo posto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Settembre 2022)

Si parte sempre con post e satira..
Poi segue la realtà dei fatti...
Vi ricordo le risate sul covid iniziale..
sapete tutti poi com'è finita........


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3323
> 
> Si parte sempre con post e satira..
> Poi segue la realtà dei fatti...
> ...


ci troveremo in piazza con Ferragni e Fedez capipopolo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ci troveremo in piazza con Ferragni e Fedez capipopolo


Non penso affatto che sarà una rivolta controllata..
Anzi temo disordini a livello di sicurezza
La criminalità nel frattempo non se ne starà con le mani in mano


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Non penso affatto che sarà una rivolta controllata..
> Anzi temo disordini a livello di sicurezza
> La criminalità nel frattempo non se ne starà con le mani in mano



Non credo a rivolte di piazza italiane. L'italiano subisce ma in qualche modo sopravvive. Ma in generale siamo troppo avanzati culturalmente per fare ciò. Ste cose succedono in Africa mica qui. Lo fanno ogni tanto in Francia ma con scarsi risultati.

Ci saranno le solite manifestazione e cortei fuffa.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Non cambia opinione intendi che se Putin la sgancia per davvero partirà il "eh ma Nagasaki e Hiroshima"?



Quindi forse stai dicendo che, ad oggi, gli USA erano autorizzati a sganciare materiale atomico sulla popolazione civile.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Non credo a rivolte di piazza italiane. L'italiano subisce ma in qualche modo sopravvive. Ma in generale siamo troppo avanzati culturalmente per fare ciò. Ste cose succedono in Africa mica qui. Lo fanno ogni tanto in Francia ma con scarsi risultati.
> 
> Ci saranno le solite manifestazione e cortei fuffa.


Bene Africa .. si muore di fame
Idem da noi tra un po'
finiti i sussidi cosa pensi che capiti ?
tutti contadini !? Io non credo proprio


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Grazie a questo simpatico figuro e le sue follie le mie ultime due giornate lavorative sono state un inferno, ho il telefono rovente, mannaggia a lui.
> 
> Spendo due paroline di riassunto se a qualcuno interessasse.
> 
> ...


Interessante tutto, ma quindi che lavoro fai?


----------



## vota DC (21 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io spero nel colpo di stato..al quale sicuramente la CIA starà lavorando da mesi...ma la Russia non è uno staterello nord africano e Putin non è uno sprovveduto..tuttavia non ci sono altre strade al momento
> 
> la rivoluzione è un processo lungo quindi era un pò una battuta...poi di certo piu malcontento c'è è meglio è,,,(spiace dirlo per la gente comune ma a questo ci hanno portato)
> 
> ciò che spero è che i ricchi arrabbiati e la parte interna (politica e militare) contro Vladimiro riesca a prevalere..magari aiutati da noi


Come qua rinfacciano Salvini per la presunta amicizia con Putin in Russia rinfacciano a Putin il lettone dato a Berlusconi e cose del genere. Putin è pure che continua con l'operazione speciale mentre l'opposizione vorrebbe la dichiarazione di guerra vera e propria dato che il suolo russo è stato coinvolto (bombardamenti fino a Belgorod che è a un terzo di strada tra Kiev e Mosca).
Questo senza scomodare gente come Navalny che ci mette oltre all'imperialismo pure i costrutti genetici.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il sermone è finito andate in pace, mi tocca tornare a lavoro mannaggia a Putin.


quindi secondo te la pace sarebbe avere ciò che già aveva la Russia con la mera benedizione di zelensky ?
già così fa ridere di brutto, poi ancora più surreale è che devi pure convincere l'influencer ucraino perchè continua a sproloquiare di riprendere Donbass e Crimea per cui passa come "concessione"


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Settembre 2022)

io non sopporto travaglio ma qui si è superato. spiega perfettamente cosa sia successo tra ucraina-usa-russia


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2022)

@Nomaduk
I video si postano bene come ti ho modificato il post, abbiamo fatto una guida su come postare i video senza sti benedetti link esterni. Questa è la seconda volta che ti vedo mettere link esterni. Sono contro il regolamento del forum. Su regolamento e comunicazioni ci sono una miriade di topic sulle regole più imporanti. Alla prossima saranno prese conseguenze.


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> io non sopporto travaglio ma qui si è superato. spiega perfettamente cosa sia successo tra ucraina-usa-russia


Disamina perfetta di Travaglio, che di certo non è un sostenitore delle mie visioni politiche.

Una ricostruzione puntuale di tutti gli avvenimenti, che dimostra soprattutto come la narrazione pro-USA sia completamente distorta.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi secondo te la pace sarebbe avere ciò che già aveva la Russia con la mera benedizione di zelensky ?
> già così fa ridere di brutto, poi ancora più surreale è che devi pure convincere l'influencer ucraino perchè continua a sproloquiare di riprendere Donbass e Crimea per cui passa come "concessione"


Putin non avrà meglio di questo finché non indice una mobilitazione generale di milioni di uomini o non spiana tutto con le atomiche


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Putin non avrà meglio di questo finché non indice una mobilitazione generale di milioni di uomini o non spiana tutto con le atomiche


non mi pare ci siano milioni di ucraini a combattere e molti ucraini validi sono già caduti...in questi giorni sono già ritornati sul campo migliaia di ceceni e uno di quelli vale diversi coscritti di ambo le parti, visto che è gente senza scrupoli
non è che si sono evoluti in scienza militare gli ucraini, sono sempre quelli che hanno perso territori fino a luglio-agosto...

i territori ripresi di Kharkiv, per inciso è la seconda volta questo rimpallo nella regione che non è mai stata presa del tutto al contrario di altri quattro oblast di sud-est, non sono avvenuti con chissà quali cruente battaglie di settimane quanto piuttosto con un riposizionamento delle truppe russe che hanno ceduto vedendo un numero maggiore ucraino

comunque vedremo cosa accadrà con i referendum.
a parole l'influencer dice che non cambia niente, ma se tutto il mondo reagisce in quel modo è chiaro che cambia eccome


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Disamina perfetta di Travaglio, che di certo non è un sostenitore delle mie visioni politiche.
> 
> Una ricostruzione puntuale di tutti gli avvenimenti, che dimostra soprattutto come la narrazione pro-USA sia completamente distorta.



Travaglio e Porro li seguo spesso ( il primo meno) , ma non lo so, hanno attirato un tipo di "consumatore" e ormai devono sempre "recitare" quello stesso ruolo.
Non riesco mai a capire quando sono parziali o quando non lo sono, non so se capisci che intendo.

Comunque, inutile sprecare la nostra breve ed unica vita ad aspettare che l' egemonia USA ( se ti piace o non ti piace è uguale) finisca.

Finirà prima o poi, forse addirittura da sola, nulla è eterno, ma non pensare accada domani


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Travaglio e Porro li seguo spesso ( il primo meno) , ma non lo so, hanno attirato un tipo di "consumatore" e ormai devono sempre "recitare" quello stesso ruolo.
> Non riesco mai a capire quando sono parziali o quando non lo sono, non so se capisci che intendo.
> 
> Comunque, inutile sprecare la nostra breve ed unica vita ad aspettare che l' egemonia USA ( se ti piace o non ti piace è uguale) finisca.
> ...


intanto tutti i paesi fuori dal blocco occidentale da mesi si stanno attivando per usare altra valuta che non sia il dollaro, figuriamoci se si pensa all'euro che anzi continua a perdere clamorosamente valore, per cui il declino americano è piuttosto evidente.
non è che primeggiando la NATO per spese militari maggiori possano invertire la rotta


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> intanto tutti i paesi fuori dal blocco occidentale da mesi si stanno attivando per usare altra valuta che non sia il dollaro, figuriamoci se si pensa all'euro che anzi continua a perdere clamorosamente valore, per cui il declino americano è piuttosto evidente.


Ho capito, ma sai quanto può durare un declino? Magari decenni...


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> intanto tutti i paesi fuori dal blocco occidentale da mesi si stanno attivando per usare altra valuta che non sia il dollaro, figuriamoci se si pensa all'euro che anzi continua a perdere clamorosamente valore, per cui il declino americano è piuttosto evidente.
> non è che primeggiando la NATO per spese militari maggiori possano invertire la rotta


Dove l'hai letta sta fesseria?  
Dollaro ai massimi rispetto a qualsiasi moneta esistente e al momento bene rifugio superiore persino all'oro, nonostante le politiche fino a poco fa rivedibili della FED, che oggi sta alzando i tassi a botte di 75 punti base, mentre la BCE tentenna per non fare esplodere i paesi mediterranei


----------



## Sam (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Travaglio e Porro li seguo spesso ( il primo meno) , ma non lo so, hanno attirato un tipo di "consumatore" e ormai devono sempre "recitare" quello stesso ruolo.
> Non riesco mai a capire quando sono parziali o quando non lo sono, non so se capisci che intendo.


Io lo seguivo anni fa, quando lavorava con Santoro ad Annozero.
Quando poi è diventato il megafono di Grillo ho smesso di seguirlo.
Ammetto però che in questo video ha evidenziato fatti accaduti realmente e verificabili, come ai tempi delle sue inchieste su Berlusconi.
Quindi gliene do atto. Se facesse sempre giornalismo così e non facesse l’Emilio Fede dei 5 Stelle sarebbe il migliore sulla piazza.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque, inutile sprecare la nostra breve ed unica vita ad aspettare che l' egemonia USA ( se ti piace o non ti piace è uguale) finisca.
> 
> Finirà prima o poi, forse addirittura da sola, nulla è eterno, ma non pensare accada domani


Gli USA sono già obbiettivamente in decadenza. Sono come l’Impero Britannico prima della Seconda Guerra Mondiale: ricchi, ma ormai sul viale del tramonto, con una evidente perdita di influenza.
Troppe nuove potenze in cerca di spazio vitale.
Ma più che altro, è l’intero capitalismo liberale deregolamentato che sta morendo.
Lo dissi già tempo fa, che l’Occidente si sta muovendo verso il Capitalismo di Stato, stile Cinese, perché quello deregolamentato è insostenibile per tutti.

Ed è la morte per tutti noi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Travaglio e Porro li seguo spesso ( il primo meno) , ma non lo so, hanno attirato un tipo di "consumatore" e ormai devono sempre "recitare" quello stesso ruolo.
> Non riesco mai a capire quando sono parziali o quando non lo sono, non so se capisci che intendo.
> 
> Comunque, inutile sprecare la nostra breve ed unica vita ad aspettare che l' egemonia USA ( se ti piace o non ti piace è uguale) finisca.
> ...


No solo la fine del bilancio 
Quindi mi preoccupa di più l'America!
che non facciano il capodanno con i botti sbagliati 
Non so se mi spiego!


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Dove l'hai letta sta fesseria?
> Dollaro ai massimi rispetto a qualsiasi moneta esistente e al momento bene rifugio superiore persino all'oro, nonostante le politiche fino a poco fa rivedibili della FED, che oggi sta alzando i tassi a botte di 75 punti base, mentre la BCE tentenna per non fare esplodere i paesi mediterranei


dove non l'hai letta tu semmai.
ogni settimana i paesi BRICS, asiatici e africani si accordano per aumentare scambi in altra moneta che non sia dollaro
è un trend evidente


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho capito, ma sai quanto può durare un declino? Magari decenni...


che sono già passati..
se non te ne accorgi passano comunque
non spariscono sia chiaro!ma il dominio e mantenimento dell'esercito più grande del mondo, se lo scordano alla grande! pure a casa loro le cose sono diventate parecchio ingestibili..


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dove non l'hai letta tu semmai.
> ogni settimana i paesi BRICS, asiatici e africani si accordano per aumentare scambi in altra moneta che non sia dollaro
> è un trend evidente


Ambè se lo fanno i brics... Ad oggi e ancora per lungo tempo il dollaro è l'unica moneta forte ed affidabile, per chiunque


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Dove l'hai letta sta fesseria?
> Dollaro ai massimi rispetto a qualsiasi moneta esistente e al momento bene rifugio superiore persino all'oro, nonostante le politiche fino a poco fa rivedibili della FED, che oggi sta alzando i tassi a botte di 75 punti base, mentre la BCE tentenna per non fare esplodere i paesi mediterranei


Piccolo dettaglio tutte le altre monete stanno calando di brutto  e il dollaro sta appena su a queste  ah anni fa la Germania si è ripreso l'oro che aveva negli Stati Uniti d'America, quindi nutrivano grande fiducia nei loro confronti  Ve lo dico io che non avete capito a che cosa andiamo incontro...


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Ambè se lo fanno i brics... Ad oggi e ancora per lungo tempo il dollaro è l'unica moneta forte ed affidabile, per chiunque


e chi lo dovrebbe fare ? quelli sotto l'influenza atlantica ?
ovviamente lo fanno quelli neutrali e altri non allineati che hanno capito che gli USA usano il dollaro per influenzare l'economia globale colpendo i paesi ostili

non stiamo parlando di economie di poco conto...

così affidabile che il dollaro nelle riserve mondiali è sceso come non mai in 25 anni secondo FMI...

prima 70% degli scambi e 60% di riserve mondiali erano in dollari, si scende sempre di più


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Settembre 2022)

Non sanno come rispondere alla inflazione
nemmeno con i tassi ci fanno il brodo 
voglio dire che è ben lontano da essere chiamato "soluzione" ai loro gravi problemi


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Piccolo dettaglio tutte le altre monete stanno calando di brutto  e il dollaro sta appena su a queste  ah anni fa la Germania si è ripreso l'oro che aveva negli Stati Uniti d'America, quindi nutrivano grande fiducia nei loro confronti


È vero, ed è proprio nel momento di crisi si nota quali sono le monete ritenute più affidabili. Poi ripeto, alla FED le hanno sbagliate tutte e avrebbero potuto svegliarsi molto prima, sono graziati proprio dalla forza intrinseca del dollaro


Andris ha scritto:


> e chi lo dovrebbe fare ? quelli sotto l'influenza atlantica ?
> ovviamente lo fanno quelli neutrali e altri non allineati che hanno capito che gli USA usano il dollaro per influenzare l'economia globale colpendo i paesi ostili
> 
> non stiamo parlando di economie di poco conto...
> ...


Sisi probabilmente si andrà verso un sistema meno dollaro-centrico di quello attuale (specie se la FED continua con certe inettitudini  ) e questo potrà essere un bene per l'economia mondiale, ma ciò richiede tempi molto lunghi e ad oggi ancora non ci sono alternative credibili. 

Per capirci, se anziché euro avessimo tenuto i nostri risparmi in dollari, negli ultimi anni ci saremmo arricchiti di un buon 20% abbondante, al netto dell'inflazione


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2022)

Comunque sarà un caso che Putin abbia fatto sta dichiarazione ( con sguardo psyco) pochi giorni dopo aver incontrato il comunista mangia-pipistrelli?


----------



## __king george__ (21 Settembre 2022)

SKY: *1200 arresti nelle proteste anti mobilitazione in Russia 

*Comandante Capo delle forze armate Ucraina Zaluzhny "*le forze armate ucraine distruggeranno tutti coloro che verranno in Ucraina con le armi,indipendetemente che siano qui volontari o con la mobilitazione"*

Trump: *"può scoppiare la terza guerra mondiale.fossi stato ancora io il Presidente non sarebbe mai successo"*

Borrel *"situazione inaccettabile.Non ci faremo intimidire dalla Russia.Sul tavolo nuove sanzioni"*

Von Der Leyen *"pronti a nuove sanzioni contro Mosca"*

Zelensky all'ONU: *"Chiediamo che sia istituito un tribunale speciale che giudichi i crimini commessi dai Russi nel nostro territorio"*


----------



## __king george__ (21 Settembre 2022)

Zelenskone vuole una nuova Norimberga..il problema è che prima c'è da vincerla la guerra...


----------



## Andris (22 Settembre 2022)

ho fatto un giro sui canali russi e, come sospettavo, sono tutte notizie di infime minoranze spacciate per maggioranze.
la popolazione sostiene quello che sta facendo Putin, se non del tutto nelle forme sicuramente nell'intento.

i riservisti sono militari professionisti, in congedo e a disposizione in caso di necessità.
necessità che è stata rimandata per sette mesi nel paese più esteso d'Europa con territori che necessitano centinaia di migliaia di uomini per tenere le posizioni, con più uomini in campo da parte ucraina e rifornito come non mai da armi occidentali.
qualcuno pensa che stiano chiamando lo studente dai banchi dell'università allora se ne scappa...

nei territori del Donbass poi non ne parliamo, sono otto anni che aspettano di vedere scacciare gli ucraini mandati da Kiev non a caso i volontari arruolati lì sono i più motivati in assoluto.
possono mandare pure duemila osservatori internazionali e vincerebbe tranquillamente il referendum pro Russia.
come dicevo in primavera, se non saranno autonomi ma russi è solo per colpa di Kiev che ha rifiutato ogni compromesso


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi secondo te la pace sarebbe avere ciò che già aveva la Russia con la mera benedizione di zelensky ?
> già così fa ridere di brutto, poi ancora più surreale è che devi pure convincere l'influencer ucraino perchè continua a sproloquiare di riprendere Donbass e Crimea per cui passa come "concessione"


La,pace. On puó che passare dalla caduta di Putin (defenestrato internamente, un “incidente”).
Perché al tavolo delle trattative non puó sedersi Putin.

Deve sedersi uno che accetti la sconfitta, ritiri tutte le truppe, accetti una fascia di smilitarizzazione ai confini Ucraini, accetti di pagare i danni di guerra, consegni i responsabili dei crimini di guerra alla giustizia internazionale e cosínfacendo possa negoziare uno statuto speciale per Donbass e Crimea , Ucraini ma con garanzia di rispetto dell’etnia russa e soprattutto di Sebastopoli, per non dover chiudere la base.

Ripeto, la Russia la pace la puó perseguire solo senza Putin.
Con Putin tutto il mondo é destinato all’oblio perché piuttosto che accettare la sconfitta (inevitabile), da fuoco al mondo. Mampiú questo sará evidente, piú le forze di ogni parte (alleati stranieri, opposizione interna, alleati interni), convergerá per farlo fuori dalla scena politica.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho fatto un giro sui canali russi e, come sospettavo, sono tutte notizie di infime minoranze spacciate per maggioranze.
> la popolazione sostiene quello che sta facendo Putin, se non del tutto nelle forme sicuramente nell'intento.
> 
> i riservisti sono militari professionisti, in congedo e a disposizione in caso di necessità.
> ...


Sembra di leggere il commento di Inzaghi post derby.
un piccolo black-out.

Non capisco se é amore, tifo, fede o parte del tuo lavoro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Zelenskone vuole una nuova Norimberga..il problema è che prima c'è da vincerla la guerra...


ma magari evocarla prima evitera qualche crimine da qui a fine guerra.


----------



## JDT (22 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sembra di leggere il commento di Inzaghi post derby.
> un piccolo black-out.
> 
> Non capisco se é amore, tifo, fede o parte del tuo lavoro.


 

Fino al 9 settembre : "nessuno ha isolato la Russia, l'occidente non rappresenta neanche una minima parte del mondo".

Oggi: "grazie al c***o che vincono, sono tutti alleati contro la Russia" .


----------



## Swaitak (22 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque sarà un caso che Putin abbia fatto sta dichiarazione ( con sguardo psyco) pochi giorni dopo aver incontrato il comunista mangia-pipistrelli?


mi spiace, ma non mi fiderò mai di un cinese (del governo).
Per me è solo un bluff l'allontanamento di China e India.
Servirebbero dei fatti per affermare il contrario


----------



## Albijol (22 Settembre 2022)

Cmq vedere i guerriglieri da divano russi, che si esaltavano per ogni morto ukraino, scappare come dei conigli impauriti disposti a pagare 16000 dollari per un volo per il Kazakistan pur di evitare la coscrizione obbligatoria mi porta un godimento estremo.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La,pace. On puó che passare dalla caduta di Putin (defenestrato internamente, un “incidente”).
> Perché al tavolo delle trattative non puó sedersi Putin.
> 
> Deve sedersi uno che accetti la sconfitta, ritiri tutte le truppe, accetti una fascia di smilitarizzazione ai confini Ucraini, accetti di pagare i danni di guerra, consegni i responsabili dei crimini di guerra alla giustizia internazionale e cosínfacendo possa negoziare uno statuto speciale per Donbass e Crimea , Ucraini ma con garanzia di rispetto dell’etnia russa e soprattutto di Sebastopoli, per non dover chiudere la base.
> ...


Certo che a fantasia sei messo bene 
Potresti fare lo sceneggiatore di robe di fantascienza 
Non succederà mai quello che dici…


----------



## hakaishin (22 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq vedere i guerriglieri da divano russi, che si esaltavano per ogni morto ukraino, scappare come dei conigli impauriti disposti a pagare 16000 dollari per un volo per il Kazakistan pur di evitare la coscrizione obbligatoria mi porta un godimento estremo.


Era logico che finisse così dopo tutti questi mesi…hanno tirato troppo la corda…


----------



## sunburn (22 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo che a fantasia sei messo bene
> Potresti fare lo sceneggiatore di robe di fantascienza
> Non succederà mai quello che dici…


Non so come andrà a finire, però a sensazione sembra difficile che Putin possa tornare da pari nei vari consessi internazionali e riallacciare le vecchie relazioni diplomatiche e commerciali.
D’altro canto, però, bisogna dire che i giapponesi sono diventati cagnolini degli USA subito dopo essere stati nuclearizzati da questi ultimi. Quindi mai dire mai.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> È *vero, ed è proprio nel momento di crisi si nota quali sono le monete ritenute più affidabili. P*oi ripeto, alla FED le hanno sbagliate tutte e avrebbero potuto svegliarsi molto prima, sono graziati proprio dalla forza intrinseca del dollaro
> 
> Sisi probabilmente si andrà verso un sistema meno dollaro-centrico di quello attuale (specie se la FED continua con certe inettitudini  ) e questo potrà essere un bene per l'economia mondiale, ma ciò richiede tempi molto lunghi e ad oggi ancora non ci sono alternative credibili.
> 
> Per capirci, se anziché euro avessimo tenuto i nostri risparmi in dollari, negli ultimi anni ci saremmo arricchiti di un buon 20% abbondante, al netto dell'inflazione


Hah comunque fa sorridere..
sembra che ci sia una scelta..
invece di un obbligo per i sudditi UE
oppure pensi che valga solo per la gestione delle risorse energetiche?


----------



## hakaishin (22 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non so come andrà a finire, però a sensazione sembra difficile che Putin possa tornare da pari nei vari consessi internazionali e riallacciare le vecchie relazioni diplomatiche e commerciali.
> D’altro canto, però, bisogna dire che i giapponesi sono diventati cagnolini degli USA subito dopo essere stati nuclearizzati da questi ultimi. Quindi mai dire mai.


Ma questo era chiaro dal primo giorno di guerra. Lui si è rovinato si sapeva.
Poi come dici tu, mai dire mai perché ormai non mi stupisco di nulla.


----------



## Raryof (22 Settembre 2022)

L'evoluzione del conflitto sembra abbastanza evidente ormai, chi fa il tifo per l'invio di armi, chi fa il politico duro e onesto e sparla di nuove sanzioni, più dure, più pure, tutti in fila ogni volta a commentare la loro guerra passiva e indiretta, in rappresentanza di istituzioni inutili e non correttive, non rappresentanti del pensiero del popolo, delle aziende, degli interessi comuni slegati da quello che è un conflitto mantenuto in vita dai desiderosi della pace, i portatori di democrazia, i buoni.
La guerra è necessaria non per arrivare alla salvezza dell'Ucraina ma per mettere in funzione finti strumenti avanguardisti che ci porteranno nel futuro tragicomico che aspetta tutte quelle economie del benessere consumistico e dispersivo con un po' meno benessere in generale, le sanzioni sono autoimposizioni spacciate per misure preventive di logoramento in una guerra da tenere in piedi ad ogni costo, a costo di far morire migliaia di ucraini o di farne emigrare mln, di continuo, tu Ucraina sei stata l'utile scema, il paese da spazzare via per arrivare al dunque, creare un clima discriminatorio unico e buono, creare la solita morte da dare in pasto ai mass media che tanto piace, creare danni, togliere la speranza e finanziare l'industria della guerra, in poche parole la finanza, il sionista, quello che arriva dopo, quando ci sono le macerie per costruire la banca buona al centro del villaggio, un tempo erano le chiese, adesso è tutto finanza baby, speculazione, solite cose, per non parlare delle multinazionali che da tantissimi anni finanziano emergenze più o meno durature e prolungabili per fare soldi, interessi, togliere e acquisire ricchezza, quando fai parte di un sistema economico e hai delle ricchezze, come può essere l'Italia, devi essere messo in ginocchio per avere sempre il modo di imporre l'emergenza, anche se non ti riguarda direttamente, senza troppo margine per staccarti, è l'economia della decrescita felice con cui dovremo convivere finché ogni singolo individuo non avrà piacere a farsi prendere tutto, un po' alla volta e diventare di fatto servo del sistema stesso che attraverso emergenze sanitarie, morte, crisi, toglierà tutto, in cambio della pace.
Vuoi essere libero di scegliere se fare o meno una terapia sperimentale? non puoi, vuoi essere libero nel tuo interesse nazionale di capire meglio l'efficacia di fantomatiche sanzioni? non puoi, lo fai di getto, per la pace, per la solita malsana ed iniziale voglia di morte pura, di guerra, di qualcosa di nuovo e curioso da vivere tutti assieme, dopo anni bui, stufi, senza guerre cool, per la pace.
La guerra continuerà finché non verranno messe in atto le soluzioni di comodo, quelle che ci diranno che se arriviamo all'indipendenza energetica dalla cattiva Russia avremo vinto, capite? strano perché mi ricorda tanto l'immunità di gregge, com'era? 80% di vaccinati e brindiamo per la fine della pandemia? stranissimo davvero, un tempo servivano più vaccini per uscirne, ora più armi, strane queste emergenze, davvero, perché il modus operandi è identico, le narrative curiose, accattivanti, finché non ci si stuferà, poi fa niente se avremo costi in più per anni, forse decenni, fa niente se eviteremo il mercato russo (il paese più esteso del mondo in un mondo, un futuro, in cui si arriverà ad avere sempre più fame di materie prime o magari scarsità delle stesse), turismo, made in Italy, fa nulla, si parla di energia ma la speculazione consentita da quei paesi di scemi che hanno permesso di far saltare in aria il proprio tessuto economico per fare un piacere agli americani va avanti bene, perché le multinazionali hanno deciso così e il gregge acconsente; lo capite dove ci stiamo ficcando sì? lo capite che tagliare fuori la Russia per pagare di più o trovare altre vie per pagare comunque di più non porterà a nulla? in un fallimentare tentativo di rendere rinnovabile un sistema morto in un mondo ormai ben oltre il punto di non ritorno? come lo vuoi rendere 'sto mondo? robotico? rinnovabile? green? meno inquinato? non puoi fare nulla, non ci sono soluzioni, puoi puntare tutto sulla tecnologia e la morte facile dei poveri, dei nuovi poveri, sulle guerre, siamo tanti no? facciamo pulizia... tanto la ricchezza non muore mai, quella artificiale, mentre quella che ci arriva dalla natura sì, può finire, l'uomo di Sion, sionico, ricco, non capisce concetti semplici e io non ho la pretesa di capire i concetti assurdi di istituzioni che, ad onor del vero, hanno sempre trattato concetti difficili come se fossero il nulla e il taglio delle zucchine, la frittura degli insetti come il nuovo mondo, come temi di attualità importantissimi, da buona istituzione correttiva, rieducante........ allora il futuro è la decrescita, è un mondo in totale emergenza perenne perché se i soldi si possono stampare la ricchezza che ci troviamo sotto il culo sarà lì per tutti, uno contro l'altro, ma non per sempre (e noi vivremo alla grande nel nostro 50% di mondo, togliendo dalle cartine la Russia, sì, così come i suoi sportivi e i suoi gatti che avrebbero piacere di partecipare alle competizioni feline).
La guerra in Russia è un grosso malaffare e un mero e stupido tentativo di ficcarci nel futuro, il futuro che ci vedrà sempre più affamati ma senza ciò che ci servirà per mantenere il benessere, come oggi, figuriamoci domani, stanno facendo i CRETINJ che vogliono dirci, guardate, noi siamo nelle mani di chi ci paga ma voi adesso dovete capire che con queste emergenze spianiamo la strada al green, alla decrescita felice, imposta, perché l'esclusività è solo per i ricchi e non è un grosso problema attuare misure sadomasochistiche quando non vai a lavorare per un'azienda ma sei la feccia istituzionale pagata per distruggere piccole attività o attività non green, non futuribili, rinnovabili, allora dì questo, non parlarmi di pace, a nessuno frega nulla della pace se tu fai di tutto per allungare il conflitto coi soldi dei fessi che ti vengono dietro o accettano di buon grado la finta emergenza che ha lo stesso modus operandi della pandemia.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La,pace. On puó che passare dalla caduta di Putin (defenestrato internamente, un “incidente”).
> Perché al tavolo delle trattative non puó sedersi Putin.
> 
> Deve sedersi uno che accetti la sconfitta, ritiri tutte le truppe, accetti una fascia di smilitarizzazione ai confini Ucraini, accetti di pagare i danni di guerra, consegni i responsabili dei crimini di guerra alla giustizia internazionale e cosínfacendo possa negoziare uno statuto speciale per Donbass e Crimea , Ucraini ma con garanzia di rispetto dell’etnia russa e soprattutto di Sebastopoli, per non dover chiudere la base.
> ...



Degrado™ Zosimo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo che a fantasia sei messo bene
> Potresti fare lo sceneggiatore di robe di fantascienza
> Non succederà mai quello che dici…


Invece sarebbe la soluzione più semplice per tutti tranne uno.

Il richiamo dei riservisti è una chiara ammissione che si sta perdendo la guerra sul terreno e per non subire una disfatta serve un'escalation (richiamare i civili, usare armi atomiche). Insomma non c'è una soluzione "vincente" per la russia, ma solo diverse declinazioni di sconfitta, alcune dei quali comportano la sconfitta di tutti (tutto il mondo).

Eppure una soluzione che accontenti tutti c'è.

Una soluzione che:
1) Ripristini l'integrità del territorio Ucraino
2) Garantisca La sicurezza dei russofoni in Donbass e Crimea
3) Ripristini la vendita di Gas e quindi aiuti l'economia Russa
4) Ripristini l'acquisto di Gas e quindi aiuti l'economia occidentale
5) Elimini o riduca le sanzioni contro la Russia
6) Permetta la ricostruzione dell'Ucraina
7) Ripristini al 100% la produzione alimentare nell'area.
8) Eviti ai civili di andare in guerra e rimetterci la pelle
9) Permetta ai russi di mantenere Sebastopoli
10) eviti disastri alle centrali nucleari Ucraine
11) Eviti il lancio di armi nucleari.
12) Rensa giustizia a chi ha subito torture e violenze in questa invasione.
13) Ripristini la pace mondiale e permetta di concentrarsi sull'economia.

Tutto ciò (come vedi tantissimo, praticamente andrebbe bene a 7 miliardi di persone), lo si può ottenere a scapito di qualche decina di persone colpevoli di crimini:

1) Putin, che deve sparire dall'agone politico, la forma con cui deve accadere non è rilevante.
2) La consegna e processo dei criminali di guerra responsabili dei crimini come a Boutch o Izylium
3) Il pagamento di una certa quota di danni di guerra da parte della Russia all'Ucraina (una piccola percentuale dei ricavi da Gas).

Un nuovo leader Russo che rinneghi Putin, può ottenere tutti gli accordi necessari per garantire la sicurezza dei russofoni in Donbass, l'utillizzo di Sebastopoli a mo di Kaliningrad e un livello di danni di guerra sopportabile.

Prima o poi il cerchio si stringerà intorno a quest asoluzione.

L'alternativa è che Putin trascini nella sua sconfitta tutto i mondo e nessuno, nemmeno russo, può auspicare questo scenario.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Settembre 2022)

Bene facciamo così!
come in Libia.. c'erano 2 che lottavano per la gestione del paese, ma noi tanto illuminati abbiamo ben pensato di metterci il terzo incomodo e preteso che fosse lui il capo indiscusso! ovviamente l'esito è stato diverso 
Figurati con la Russia


----------



## hakaishin (22 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Invece sarebbe la soluzione più semplice per tutti tranne uno.
> 
> Il richiamo dei riservisti è una chiara ammissione che si sta perdendo la guerra sul terreno e per non subire una disfatta serve un'escalation (richiamare i civili, usare armi atomiche). Insomma non c'è una soluzione "vincente" per la russia, ma solo diverse declinazioni di sconfitta, alcune dei quali comportano la sconfitta di tutti (tutto il mondo).
> 
> ...


Ribadisco: la tua è fantascienza. Non è possibile che accada, pensarlo vuol dire essere scollati dalla realtà. Un pensiero utopistico tipo “voglio la pace nel mondo” nulla più.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> D’altro canto, però, bisogna dire che i giapponesi sono diventati cagnolini degli USA subito dopo essere stati nuclearizzati da questi ultimi. Quindi mai dire mai.



See. I cagnolini siamo noi. Ti piacerebbe avere la libertà che hanno i giapponesi, un itagliano che dice "cagnolino" ad un altro paese non fa mica ridere, sai.

I giapponesi si sono già rotti di stare sotto i diktat USA, e lo vedrai, presto o tardi.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io lo seguivo anni fa, quando lavorava con Santoro ad Annozero.
> Quando poi è diventato il megafono di Grillo ho smesso di seguirlo.
> Ammetto però che in questo video ha evidenziato fatti accaduti realmente e verificabili, come ai tempi delle sue inchieste su Berlusconi.
> Quindi gliene do atto. Se facesse sempre giornalismo così e non facesse l’Emilio Fede dei 5 Stelle sarebbe il migliore sulla piazza.
> ...


Gli Usa sono in decadenza soprattutto sociale, alla fine crolleranno per i tremendi squilibri interni di ricchezza e potere, ma al momento non li vedo proprio come gli inglesi preguerra, lì il sorpasso era praticamente avvenuto in tutto tranne che sulla carta, al momento invece gli americani mantengono una supremazia militare schiacciante. I cinesi li hanno superati a livello economico, ma fino a quando gli Usa controlleranno il commercio globale con le flotte resteranno in cima alla piramide.


----------



## Andris (22 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La,pace. On puó che passare dalla caduta di Putin (defenestrato internamente, un “incidente”).
> Perché al tavolo delle trattative non puó sedersi Putin.
> 
> Deve sedersi uno che accetti la sconfitta, ritiri tutte le truppe, accetti una fascia di smilitarizzazione ai confini Ucraini, accetti di pagare i danni di guerra, consegni i responsabili dei crimini di guerra alla giustizia internazionale e cosínfacendo possa negoziare uno statuto speciale per Donbass e Crimea , Ucraini ma con garanzia di rispetto dell’etnia russa e soprattutto di Sebastopoli, per non dover chiudere la base.
> ...


Credo sia la prima volta nella storia che un paese in guerra conquista territori e si parla di sconfitta.
Parte con una regione e ora ne ha cinque, ma perde.
Non fa una piega


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Gli Usa sono in decadenza soprattutto sociale, alla fine crolleranno per i tremendi squilibri interni di ricchezza e potere, ma al momento non li vedo proprio come gli inglesi preguerra, lì il sorpasso era praticamente avvenuto in tutto tranne che sulla carta, al momento invece gli americani mantengono una supremazia militare schiacciante. I cinesi li hanno superati a livello economico, ma fino a quando gli Usa controlleranno il commercio globale con le flotte resteranno in cima alla piramide.


Hahahahahahaha hahahahahahaha hahahaha
scusa la grassa e lunga risata ..
ma secondo te non si sono posti il problema di continuare a *mantenere l'esercito più grande del mondo? *
li mantieni con l'aria? sai non è una spesa da nulla 
Quindi *questa escalation frettolosa con parole forti di altrettanti esponenti , da cosa è dovuta!? 

i romani i persiani i greci ecc..( imperi ) 
non erano mica messi male con il loro esercito eh *ma poi vengono fuori problemi che ti pone la vita/realtà.Ognuno alla sua maniera,ma ogni impero nonostante tutto crolla


----------



## Riccardo88 (22 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Credo sia la prima volta nella storia che un paese in guerra conquista territori e si parla di sconfitta.
> Parte con una regione e ora ne ha cinque, ma perde.
> Non fa una piega


Con questo ragionamento, quindi i nazisti nel 1944 stavano vincendo?  

Chiedo perché giravano mappe trionfali (spesso farlocche) delle conquiste russe a Marzo, vorrei confrontarle con le mappe di Settembre.

Forza ruski


----------



## Davidoff (22 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Hahahahahahaha hahahahahahaha hahahaha
> scusa la grassa e lunga risata ..
> ma secondo te non si sono posti il problema di continuare a *mantenere l'esercito più grande del mondo? *
> li mantieni con l'aria? sai non è una spesa da nulla
> ...


Fino a quando il dollaro sarà la moneta base per comprare il petrolio, ergo sarà necessario averne per ogni paese, non avranno particolari problemi, puoi farti tutte le risate che vuoi. Ora pare che Russia a Cina stiano cercando di mettere su un sistema alternativo basato su Yuan e oro, è da vedere se ci riusciranno, nel frattempo a breve-medio termine sono ancora parecchio indietro a livello militare.


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Settembre 2022)

C'è un fuggi fuggi da Mosca da ieri che non accenna a fermarsi...


----------



## Riccardo88 (22 Settembre 2022)

La Russia libera i capi azov con scambio di prigionieri. 
Mi sorprende, stanno 'rinazificando' l'ucraina. 

Parecchie persone arrestate alle manifestazioni di Mosca e San Pietroburgo hanno ricevuto in sede la chiamata alla mobilitazione. 
Non mi sorprende. 

Russo morto da 2 anni, senza esperienza militare di alcun tipo, chiamato alla mobilitazione.
La sorella dell'uomo mostra le lettere di chiamata e poi le 'scuse' del ministro della difesa.
Altro che 300mila, i poveri ruski verranno messi in linea. Quando quello con il fucile viene colpito, il rusko in linea dietro prende il fucile a sua volta e così via.


----------



## Albijol (22 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> C'è un fuggi fuggi da Mosca da ieri che non accenna a fermarsi...



Fossi al posto dei presidenti di Armenia Georgia Kazakistan e Finlandia accoglierei i fuggitivi russi e poi li impacchetterei al Cremlino. Che vadano a morire per gli yacht degli oligarchi


----------



## Nomaduk (22 Settembre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Con questo ragionamento, quindi i nazisti nel 1944 stavano vincendo?
> 
> Chiedo perché giravano mappe trionfali (spesso farlocche) delle conquiste russe a Marzo, vorrei confrontarle con le mappe di Settembre.
> 
> Forza ruski



Hanno preso una striscia di territorio da nord a sud inclusa la Crimea. Un gran cuscinetto. Le mappe sono quelle dei giornalai mainstream. La Russia ha perso posizione perché devono difendere 1000km di territorio dagli eredi ucraini di stefan bandera...proprio lui il grande amico dei nazisti tedeschi, un grande esempio per tutta l'Ucraina.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Fino a quando il dollaro sarà la moneta base per comprare il petrolio, ergo sarà necessario averne per ogni paese, non avranno particolari problemi, puoi farti tutte le risate che vuoi. Ora pare che Russia a Cina stiano cercando di mettere su un sistema alternativo basato su Yuan e oro, è da vedere se ci riusciranno, nel frattempo a breve-medio termine sono ancora parecchio indietro a livello militare.


Ve lo dico io che non abbiamo ancora capito dove stiamo andando! peccato che tra un po' UE e USA avranno altri problemi che comprare il petrolio, poi mi incuriosisce il tuo se ci riescono  io ho già la risposta sul com'è! alias guerra totale! per fermare i nuovi stati emergenti
Che non è altro quello che sta succedendo !

se non si è capito
La mia era una risata isterica...
visto che penso seriamente che questi pazzi
che pensono di controllare il mondo e l'America
Useranno tutto quello che hanno prima che sia troppo tardi per loro.. ci siamo capiti ?

Adesso hai presente la visione totale?
Altro che " per l'Ucraina" 
qui ci distruggiamo " per l'America"


----------



## Raryof (22 Settembre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> La Russia libera i capi azov con scambio di prigionieri.
> Mi sorprende, stanno 'rinazificando' l'ucraina.
> 
> Parecchie persone arrestate alle manifestazioni di Mosca e San Pietroburgo hanno ricevuto in sede la chiamata alla mobilitazione.
> ...


Mobilitazione bellica e mobilitazione sanitaria, quanti sono stati forzati a fare il vaccino l'anno scorso?!? eh? non è stata una mobilitazione quella con morti nascosti e quant'altro?
Il modus operandi è lo stesso ed è inevitabile perché altrimenti non ci sarebbe stata nessuna guerra e nessuna pandemia, la speculazione sa che un certo tipo di sistema poi arriva a colpire tutti, quindi in Russia chi era addestrato è partito, chi non lo era lo farà se sarà necessario, anche controvoglia, detto questo quando combatti contro un esercito che riceve armi da mezzo mondo puoi aspettartelo e quando Putin parla di rischio atomica sa perfettamente che o vincerà o la sgancerà (creando le condizioni per passare dalla parte di quello che è stato attaccato nei territori conquistati), la mobilitazione è collegata allo sganciamento possibile dell'atomica ma dalle nostre parti è stata letta come una mossa disperata di un paese che sta perdendo la guerra a colpi di sanzioni.
Il messaggio di Putin è una roba brutta e non è stato capito per niente, mi chiedo solo quanto saranno disposti a rischiare, ad esempio una roba molta genuina che potrebbero fare è mandare spie in Europa a destabilizzare, uccidere leader politici russofobi ecc (cosa peraltro che non disprezzerei), alla Shinzo Abe e con qualche bottiglietta d'acqua corretta con l'aspirina sbagliata, ma se questi pensano di poterli tenere per le palle con gli aiuti ai nazisti e grazie al logorio infinito di una guerra magari intoppata proprio per via degli aiuti sproporzionati e infiniti allora il destino è unico e sarà unico, ma vediamo quanto i satanisti e sionisti saranno disposti a rischiare mentre si godono lo spettacolo della guerra senza sparare un colpo.


----------



## Riccardo88 (22 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Hanno preso una striscia di territorio da nord a sud inclusa la Crimea. Un gran cuscinetto. Le mappe sono quelle dei giornalai mainstream. *La Russia ha perso posizione perché devono difendere 1000km di territorio* dagli eredi ucraini di stefan bandera...proprio lui il grande amico dei nazisti tedeschi, un grande esempio per tutta l'Ucraina.


Se i russi hanno '1000km di territorio da difendere', gli ucraini quanti ne hanno? 

Poi ancora con sto Stephen Bandera..
Putin ve lo ha detto ieri, l'ucraina è 'territorio russo per ragioni storiche' e 'deve fare parte della Russia', altrimenti ci atomizza, e non bluffa  idolo..
Tutti (o quasi) lo avevano già capito, nazi che vengono rilasciati facilmente con scambio prigionieri, nazi che tentarono di sterminare le lobby giudaico-massoniche (quelle del tanto odiato Israele), ma allo stesso tempo eleggono un presidente ebreo. 
La denazificazione, seppur un problema dello 0.2% degli ucraini (risultato elettorale), era un pretesto miserabile.

Forza ruski


----------



## vota DC (22 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Credo sia la prima volta nella storia che un paese in guerra conquista territori e si parla di sconfitta.
> Parte con una regione e ora ne ha cinque, ma perde.
> Non fa una piega


La Germania imperiale aveva conquistato il Belgio e parte della Francia e poi è collassata su sé stessa mentre faceva ancora offensive. La grande disfatta austriaca era a Vittorio Veneto: non c'è stata la battaglia di Vienna e nemmeno di Trieste, collasso interno (che senza aiuto tedesco gli austriaci erano già stati piegati dai russi anni prima). Se i soldi nostri e degli Usa fossero di Zelensky finirebbe così per la Russia a lungo andare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Settembre 2022)

Io più leggo notizie, dichiarazioni, analisi, da entrambi i fronti, e più mi sembra inevitabile lo scoppio di una bomba nucleare tattica in Ucraina nel giro di 4 mesi. E non sono uno che si fa abbindolare o spaventare dai media. La mia testa mi dice così.
Le conseguenze successive alla bomba nucleare tattica non voglio nemmeno immaginarle.

Spero di sbagliarmi, di non capirne nulla. Non so cosa altro dire.


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Hah comunque fa sorridere..
> sembra che ci sia una scelta..
> invece di un obbligo per i sudditi UE
> oppure pensi che valga solo per la gestione delle risorse energetiche?


Si è sicuramente una scelta anche se obbligata, il rischio di incamerare - o utilizzare per gli scambi - valute diverse dal dollaro espone troppo i paesi del mondo più fragili alle fluttuazioni ed al cambio


----------



## JDT (22 Settembre 2022)

A quanto pare, questa mobilitazione non sembra così parziale, o Putin ha detto una fregnaccia in tv o chi ha redatto il decreto è lo stesso che invece di scrivere "guerra" ha scritto "operazione speciale militare"


----------



## Mika (22 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io più leggo notizie, dichiarazioni, analisi, da entrambi i fronti, e più mi sembra inevitabile lo scoppio di una bomba nucleare tattica in Ucraina nel giro di 4 mesi. E non sono uno che si fa abbindolare o spaventare dai media. La mia testa mi dice così.
> Le conseguenze successive alla bomba nucleare tattica non voglio nemmeno immaginarle.
> 
> Spero di sbagliarmi, di non capirne nulla. Non so cosa altro dire.


E' l'idea che mi sono fatto anche io se entro 4 mesi se non si mettono attorno ad un tavolo a contrattare la fine delle ostilità, ognuno deve scendere a patti con l'altro in modo che entrambi belligeranti non ci perdono la faccia. Esempio: Crimea e le due Rep. russofone alla Russia, il resto rimane all'Ucraina.

Cosa ci guadagna la Russia? La Crimea che ha occupato, le due regioni più russofane dell'Ucraina che già volevano staccarsi dall'Ucraina. Non ci perde la faccia.

Cosa ci guadagna l'Ucraina? Non perde le altre zone occupate militarmente dalla Russia, la fine della guerra e l'inizio della ricostruzione.

Cosa ci guadagnano tutti: evitare l'escalation militare che ad oggi pare inevitabile ed imprevedibile.


----------



## Sam (22 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Gli Usa sono in decadenza soprattutto sociale, alla fine crolleranno per i tremendi squilibri interni di ricchezza e potere, ma al momento non li vedo proprio come gli inglesi preguerra, lì il sorpasso era praticamente avvenuto in tutto tranne che sulla carta, al momento invece gli americani mantengono una supremazia militare schiacciante. I cinesi li hanno superati a livello economico, ma fino a quando gli Usa controlleranno il commercio globale con le flotte resteranno in cima alla piramide.


Il controllo assoluto sul commercio globale lo stanno già perdendo con accordi tipo la Nuova Via della Seta, che hanno rotte in Paesi che la Cina si è fatta amici, e che arrivano dritte in Europa.
Oltretutto la Cina sta colonizzando porti africani ed europei (il Pireo in Grecia, ma anche Novi Ligure da noi), quindi sta iniziando a costruire le sue rotte navali indipendenti.
La supremazia militare è un fattore del tutto ininfluente se non hai il monopolio sulle risorse. A chi fai guerra? Alla Cina? Buonanotte, non hanno sconfitto quattro Vietcong nella giunga straccioni; ce li vedo a fronteggiare una delle potenze nucleari ed ad uscirne nettamente vincitori.


----------



## Albijol (22 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io più leggo notizie, dichiarazioni, analisi, da entrambi i fronti, e più mi sembra inevitabile lo scoppio di una bomba nucleare tattica in Ucraina nel giro di 4 mesi. E non sono uno che si fa abbindolare o spaventare dai media. La mia testa mi dice così.
> Le conseguenze successive alla bomba nucleare tattica non voglio nemmeno immaginarle.
> 
> Spero di sbagliarmi, di non capirne nulla. Non so cosa altro dire.



Biden ha detto che ha un piano. Quale non si sa.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Biden ha detto che ha un piano. Quale non si sa.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Biden ha detto che ha un piano. Quale non si sa.


mi fido di loro


----------



## Milanoide (22 Settembre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> La Russia libera i capi azov con scambio di prigionieri.
> Mi sorprende, stanno 'rinazificando' l'ucraina.
> 
> Parecchie persone arrestate alle manifestazioni di Mosca e San Pietroburgo hanno ricevuto in sede la chiamata alla mobilitazione.
> ...


Siamo ancora alle Anime Morte di Gogol.
Ripropongo la fusione con il paese dei finti invalidi, milioni di 104isti, con condanna al cambio di governo ogni 16 mesi.
Altro che settennati putiniani.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mi fido di loro



Eh, ma è ingegnere nucleare cit.


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq vedere i guerriglieri da divano russi, che si esaltavano per ogni morto ukraino, scappare come dei conigli impauriti disposti a pagare 16000 dollari per un volo per il Kazakistan pur di evitare la coscrizione obbligatoria mi porta un godimento estremo.


Piccole grandi notizie che palesano come parte della popolazione russa non si alzi la mattina pensando al Donbass (??). 

Un'altra parte scapperebbe pure volentieri, ma è nella situazione del vorrei ma non posso. 

Tanti altri sono semplicemente vecchio stampo/lavaggio del cervello (e figurarsi, qui in Italia ancora un buon 5-7% dei votanti mette la x in favore di Berlusconi; là c avranno gli adoratori 70enni di Putinne). 

Solite notizie che mi fanno pensare alla distanza abissale tra questi (vecchi) re del castello con le loro pazzie, e la normale gente (il restante 99.99998%), che vuole semplicemente vivere la propria vita con meno rotture di palle possibili. 

Almeno per il covid l'interesse diretto era realmente di tutti, giusto per capire se c'era da preoccuparsi etc. 
Ma certi territori dell'Ucraina??? Siamo alla pazzia più totale.


----------



## Mika (22 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mi fido di loro


Chi sono? Oddiomio!


----------



## Swaitak (22 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Chi sono? Oddiomio!


sono gli equivalenti evoluti di Speranza (con la chioma) e Cingolani made in USA


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ho fatto un giro sui canali russi* e, come sospettavo, sono tutte notizie di infime minoranze spacciate per maggioranze.
> la popolazione sostiene quello che sta facendo Putin, se non del tutto nelle forme sicuramente nell'intento.
> 
> i riservisti sono militari professionisti, in congedo e a disposizione in caso di necessità.
> ...


Quello li è il problema...
In questo momento SOLO le fonti OSINT sono attendibili. Nient'altro.


----------



## Mika (22 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sono gli equivalenti evoluti di Speranza (con la chioma) e Cingolani made in USA


Apposto stiamo! Da Transizione ecologica a Transizione Genderfluid è un attimo!

Per un attimo quello in divisa credevo comandasse l'esercito USA.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il controllo assoluto sul commercio globale lo stanno già perdendo con accordi tipo la Nuova Via della Seta, che hanno rotte in Paesi che la Cina si è fatta amici, e che arrivano dritte in Europa.
> Oltretutto la Cina sta colonizzando porti africani ed europei (il Pireo in Grecia, ma anche Novi Ligure da noi), quindi sta iniziando a costruire le sue rotte navali indipendenti.
> La supremazia militare è un fattore del tutto ininfluente se non hai il monopolio sulle risorse. A chi fai guerra? Alla Cina? Buonanotte, non hanno sconfitto quattro Vietcong nella giunga straccioni; ce li vedo a fronteggiare una delle potenze nucleari ed ad uscirne nettamente vincitori.


La Cina si sta comprando i porti, ma fino a quando gli americani cagano loro in testa persino a Taiwan non avrà alcun reale potere sul commercio navale, gli Usa possono bloccarli quando vogliono. Svariati analisti hanno detto che fino a quando i cinesi non saranno padroni nemmeno del mare davanti casa loro non saranno una minaccia reale.

La Nuova via della seta bisogna vedere se e come continuerà, alcuni paesi sono spaventati all'idea di finire strozzati dai debiti e dover svendere infrastrutture ai cinesi.

Sulle risorse, la Cina ne sta acquisendo molte (soprattutto in Africa) ma dubito che gli americani continueranno a far finta di nulla, ci hanno messo anni ma si stanno svegliando. Oltretutto i minerali rari sono ovunque, solo che in occidente si evita di estrarli per i grossi danni all'ambiente, in caso di emergenza le cose cambierebbero.

Sul Vietnam, vabbè, la guerriglia è altra roba, qui si parla di flotte, aerei, sottomarini, mica di andare ad occupare direttamente il territorio nemico, anche perché lì partirebbero le atomiche.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mi fido di loro



Se pubblichi altre foto simili ti denuncio


----------



## __king george__ (22 Settembre 2022)

leggo che in Russia starebbero lanciando molotov contro gli uffici di reclutamento  

finchè a crepare erano i civili ucraini tutto bene ora invece un pò meno eh...


----------



## Swaitak (22 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> leggo che in Russia starebbero lanciando molotov contro gli uffici di reclutamento
> 
> finchè a crepare erano i civili ucraini tutto bene ora invece un pò meno eh...


magari vladimiro preme il bottone su se stesso


----------



## __king george__ (22 Settembre 2022)

Berlino: pronti ad accogliere i disertori russi


----------



## vota DC (22 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sono gli equivalenti evoluti di Speranza (con la chioma) e Cingolani made in USA


Fauci cacciato da Biden per fare posto al primo...dopo miriadi di articoli che scrivevano che era Trump che voleva licenziarlo!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' l'idea che mi sono fatto anche io se entro 4 mesi se non si mettono attorno ad un tavolo a contrattare la fine delle ostilità, ognuno deve scendere a patti con l'altro in modo che entrambi belligeranti non ci perdono la faccia. Esempio: Crimea e le due Rep. russofone alla Russia, il resto rimane all'Ucraina.
> 
> Cosa ci guadagna la Russia? La Crimea che ha occupato, le due regioni più russofane dell'Ucraina che già volevano staccarsi dall'Ucraina. Non ci perde la faccia.
> 
> ...


Ma figurati.

L’Ucraina é stat distrutta dai russi, materialmente e socialmente.

Per,porre fine alla guerra serve una compensazione.

Che la Russia paghi la ricostruzione e che i criminali di guerra vengano processati.
Paradossalmente Dombass e Crimea sono problemi superabili, trovando una forma di autonomia, una gestione della sicurezza da parte ONU…

Ma gli aggressori devono pagare. Non é accettabile che Putin e la Russia escano non perdenti.
Per questo un accordo sarebbe molto piú semplice con Putin tolto di mezzo.

Trattare con la Russia di Putin sarebbe come se si fosse trattata la pace con la Germania nazista guidata da Hitler dopo l’Olocausto.

Solo un cambio al vertice spalancherà le porte alla trattativa.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

Zelensky: Sostegno da Italia malgrado problemi interni.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

Medvedev: Anche uso armi nucleari per proteggere territori annessi.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Settembre 2022)

Berlusconi: Putin spinto da popolazione e media a questa operazione speciale.​


----------



## Mika (22 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati.
> 
> L’Ucraina é stat distrutta dai russi, materialmente e socialmente.
> 
> ...


Ma militarmente la Germania fu occupata dagli alleati, fino a Berlino compresa. La Russia militarmente ha occupato 5 regioni ucraine. Per fare quello che dici te, che è giustissimo, devi marciare si Kiev. Sai bene cosa accade se l'Ucraina dovesse riuscire con l'aiuto logistico occidentale riprendersi i territori peri e sfondare li confine russo, vero?


----------



## Nomaduk (22 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati.
> 
> L’Ucraina é stat distrutta dai russi, materialmente e socialmente.
> 
> ...



Dove sta scritto che devono pagare? In Libia chi ha pagato?


----------



## Nomaduk (22 Settembre 2022)

*1 milione di riservisti. Sarebbe questa la cifra a disposizione di Putin per continuare la guerra. Lo rivela il quotidiano indipendente Novaya Gazeta. Il Cremlino: "Non è vero" Fonte: Adnkronos*


----------



## bobbylukr (22 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Dove sta scritto che devono pagare? In Libia chi ha pagato?


Ma infatti: gli Usa hanno pagato l'Iraq (la seconda volta) e l'Afghanistan? C'è stato un tribunale internazionale contro Bush jr e Blair? Chiedo(cit)


----------



## Nomaduk (22 Settembre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> Ma infatti: gli Usa hanno pagato l'Iraq (la seconda volta) e l'Afghanistan? C'è stato un tribunale internazionale contro Bush jr e Blair? Chiedo(cit)


ma figuriamoci. gli usa non hanno nemmeno pagato il vietnam per tutto lo sfracello che hanno fatto.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Settembre 2022)

*secondo la Rai:
saranno coinvolti 300mila riservisti attivi , circa l'1% del bacino totale di mobilitazione che ammonta a 25 milioni.
l'identikit è di soldati e comandanti under 35 e sottoufficiali e ufficiali under 45 tutti con esperienza pregressa.
Tutti seguiranno addestramento e aggiornamento.

Secondo gli analisti non saranno subito disponibili per l'operazione militare in Ucraina ma probabilmente tra 3 mesi. Inoltre le attrezzature più moderne non sarebbero sufficenti per tutti.*


----------



## vota DC (22 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati.
> 
> L’Ucraina é stat distrutta dai russi, materialmente e socialmente.
> 
> ...


Se la Russia perde non perde contro l'Ucraina ma contro l'occidente. L'ucraina non è occidente ma allegato riottoso della Russia.
A questo punto perché trattare l'Ucraina da potenza vincitrice e non trattarla come l'Italia che era alleata con la Germania ma poi le ha dichiarato guerra? Tuttora l'Ucraina è seduta su territori strappati a Romania, Ungheria e Polonia (quest'ultima era pure tra i vincitori della guerra non essendosi mai alleata con Hitler) quindi se cade il suo protettore russo non vedo perché fare finta di nulla e aiutarla mentre è disastrata.
Basta leggere la voce polacchi in Ucraina per capire le intenzioni: sono 2 milioni secondo il governo polacco ma poco più di centomila secondo quello ucraino....pianificano un altro genocidio (erano quasi dieci milioni 70 anni fa)


----------



## Riccardo88 (22 Settembre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> Ma infatti: gli Usa hanno pagato l'Iraq (la seconda volta) e l'Afghanistan? C'è stato un tribunale internazionale contro Bush jr e Blair? Chiedo(cit)


Ovviamente se perderà la guerra glielo faranno scrivere, se la vince invece sarà diverso, non ci sarà modo.

Includerei la denuclearizzazione della Russia, così le minaccie nucleari di questi fetenti non causeranno notti insonni più a nessuno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Settembre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> Ma infatti: gli Usa hanno pagato l'Iraq (la seconda volta) e l'Afghanistan? C'è stato un tribunale internazionale contro Bush jr e Blair? Chiedo(cit)


Vi risulta che gli USA abbiano avuto bisogno di sottoscrivere un trattato di pace a determinate condizioni?

Se l’URSS (piú adeguato) vuole fare pace, rientrare nella comunitá internazionale, a mio parere potrá farlo solo dopo il riconoscimento delle proprie responsabilitá e pagando per quello.

L’unica altra via d’uscita che vedo é un’escalation atomica.

Direi che per i Russi non c’é dubbio quale sia conveniente.
Per Putin un pó meno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *secondo la Rai:
> saranno coinvolti 300mila riservisti attivi , circa l'1% del bacino totale di mobilitazione che ammonta a 25 milioni.
> l'identikit è di soldati e comandanti under 35 e sottoufficiali e ufficiali under 45 tutti con esperienza pregressa.
> Tutti seguiranno addestramento e aggiornamento.
> ...


in aggiunta alcuni ragazzi che hanno osato manifestare in piazza ed esclusi i figli dei gerarchi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mi fido di loro



Speriamo che nessun russo veda questo post o il pulsante lo premono immediatamente.
@Swaitak responsabile per la fine dell'umanità.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vi risulta che gli USA abbiano avuto bisogno di sottoscrivere un trattato di pace a determinate condizioni?
> 
> Se l’URSS (piú adeguato) vuole fare pace, rientrare nella comunitá internazionale, a mio parere potrá farlo solo dopo il riconoscimento delle proprie responsabilitá e pagando per quello.
> 
> ...



Bene, quindi se, supponiamo, la Russia rade al suolo l'Ucraina con una azione di forza definitiva, dopo non deve sottoscrivere alcun trattato e va tutto bene.

Perfetto, guarda, hai reso ottimamente un certo tipo di pensiero. Ha ragione chi vince la guerra, punto.

E' per questo che le atomiche del '45 non le reclama nessuno, come dicevo prima.


----------



## Djici (22 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Bene, quindi se, supponiamo, la Russia rade al suolo l'Ucraina con una azione di forza definitiva, dopo non deve sottoscrivere alcun trattato e va tutto bene.
> 
> Perfetto, guarda, hai reso ottimamente un certo tipo di pensiero. Ha ragione chi vince la guerra, punto.
> 
> E' per questo che le atomiche del '45 non le reclama nessuno, come dicevo prima.


Beh e evidente che chi vince la guerra non paga nulla.
Però se dovessero radere al suolo l'Ucraina non penso che la NATO rimarrebbe a guardare. E se entrono pure loro (noi) in modo chiaro alla fine ci sarà comunque un perdente alla fine. E dovrà rispondere di quello che ha combinato.


----------



## Albijol (22 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *secondo la Rai:
> saranno coinvolti 300mila riservisti attivi , circa l'1% del bacino totale di mobilitazione che ammonta a 25 milioni.
> l'identikit è di soldati e comandanti under 35 e sottoufficiali e ufficiali under 45 tutti con esperienza pregressa.
> Tutti seguiranno addestramento e aggiornamento.
> ...



Purtroppo la parte dell'esperienza pregressa non è vera. Ci sono video di russi che dicono che hanno ricevuto la lettera di arruolamento pur senza aver mai fatto il servizio militare. A questo punto sono preoccupato per gli italiani che stanno in Russia che magari hanno ottenuto la cittadinanza russa per aver sposato una donna russa. Sono in pericolo anche loro.


----------



## Djici (22 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la parte dell'esperienza pregressa non è vera. Ci sono video di russi che dicono che hanno ricevuto la lettera di arruolamento pur senza aver mai fatto il servizio militare. A questo punto sono preoccupato per gli italiani che stanno in Russia che magari hanno ottenuto la cittadinanza russa per aver sposato una donna russa. Sono in pericolo anche loro.


Beh non si può essere sempre fortunati... Hanno già avuto molto della vita se hanno sposato una donna russa 

(Ovviamente si scherza eh! Certo che non deve essere uno spasso essere chiamato per andare a morire per una causa senza senso).


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Beh e evidente che chi vince la guerra non paga nulla.
> Però se dovessero radere al suolo l'Ucraina non penso che la NATO rimarrebbe a guardare. E se entrono pure loro (noi) in modo chiaro alla fine ci sarà comunque un perdente alla fine. E dovrà rispondere di quello che ha combinato.



E infatti mica va bene questa concezione.

Né da una parte né dall'altra.

Quello che dà fastidio è il parteggiamento che c'è adesso, dove sembra che abbia ragione una sola fazione. Anche l'altra non è immune, e se proprio la vogliamo dire tutta, ha fomentato se non provocato, questo conflitto.

Giova ricordare che esiste un accordo sia verbale che sottoscritto, dove la NATO si impegnava a non muoversi di un centimetro dalla sua posizione ad avvenuto discioglimento del patto di Varsavia.

Io mi chiedo cosa sarebbe successo se, ai tempi della guerra in Iraq, la Russia avesse preso parte attivamente al conflitto, supportando la stato di Saddam, e dichiarando che se gli "occidentali" toccavano qualcosa, avrebbero reagito. Allo stesso modo della situazione in Ucraina, a parti invertite. Sia l'Iraq che l'Ucraina non fanno parte di nessuna associazione militare.

Quindi mi chiedo perché adesso l'Ucraina è vista praticamente come possedimento NATO/USA, e del perché noi ci dobbiamo sentire aggrediti come se avessero attaccato il nostro paese, subendo conseguenze che a me non tornano per niente. Ma nemmeno un po', con tutto il rispetto per la gente che soffre della guerra.


----------



## Nomaduk (22 Settembre 2022)

Il commento di Nicolai Lilin al discorso di Putin.


----------



## Djici (22 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E infatti mica va bene questa concezione.
> 
> Né da una parte né dall'altra.
> 
> ...


Se vedi qualcuno pichiare uno sconosciuto in strada puoi pure fare finta di non avere visto nulla e andare avanti.
Però non ti è comunque vietato intervenire.

In questo caso non esiste alcun accordo che ci obbliga ad intervenire. Ma allo stesso modo non esiste nessuna cosa che vieta la NATO di intervenire in aiuto di uno stato. Anche se non ne fa parte. Almeno è quello che penso. Poi magari esce un esperto che cita un documento scritto dove si impegnano a non muovere mai un ditto se il paese non fa parte della NATO.

Poi se e un bene o un male e un altro discorso. Complesso. 
Ma non vedo il problema sul "possiamo intervenire o no".
Si può. Non dico che si deve farlo.
Poi ovviamente se lo facciamo ci saranno le conseguenze da supportare.
E allo stesso modo se non lo facciamo dovremmo comunque supportare le conseguenze di non essere intervenuti. Perché c'è ne saranno anche in quel caso. Non dico che siano peggiori o migliori... Ma esistono in entrambi i casi


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se vedi qualcuno pichiare uno sconosciuto in strada puoi pure fare finta di non avere visto nulla e andare avanti.
> Però non ti è comunque vietato intervenire.
> 
> In questo caso non esiste alcun accordo che ci obbliga ad intervenire. Ma allo stesso modo non esiste nessuna cosa che vieta la NATO di intervenire in aiuto di uno stato. Anche se non ne fa parte. Almeno è quello che penso. Poi magari esce un esperto che cita un documento scritto dove si impegnano a non muovere mai un ditto se il paese non fa parte della NATO.
> ...



Non dico di non intervenire. Intervieni, ma non fino al punto di autodanneggiarti.

Un errore è stato consentire alla NATO di mettere basi nei paesi ex-URSS, che volente o nolente è una delle maggiori cause scatenanti di questo conflitto.

Perché non è stato fatto niente? La NATO doveva cessare di esistere nel 1990. E' stata per caso chiesta l'autorizzazione a mettere quelle basi?

Quando per questa guerra, invece, si dà per scontato che esiste una autorizzazione ad intervenire.


----------



## Nomaduk (22 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non dico di non intervenire. Intervieni, ma non fino al punto di autodanneggiarti.
> 
> *Un errore è stato consentire alla NATO di mettere basi nei paesi ex-URSS*, che volente o nolente è una delle maggiori cause scatenanti di questo conflitto.
> 
> ...


negli anni 90 ci fu un documento firmato dove la nato si impegnava a non espandersi verso la russia. hanno inglobato tutto l'inglobabile stracciando i patti. poco da dire, ma gli antiputiniani non lo ammetteranno mai.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> negli anni 90 ci fu un documento firmato dove la nato si impegnava a non espandersi verso la russia. hanno inglobato tutto l'inglobabile stracciando i patti. poco da dire, ma gli antiputiniani non lo ammetteranno mai.



Sì certo, l'ho scritto due post più sù.

Ma stai tranquillo, nessuno saprà replicare in modo adeguato, glissando su altri argomenti, come se fosse una cosa perfettamente futile. Tu invece passerai da putiniano solo per averlo fatto notare.


----------



## Mika (22 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> negli anni 90 ci fu un documento firmato dove la nato si impegnava a non espandersi verso la russia. hanno inglobato tutto l'inglobabile stracciando i patti. poco da dire, ma gli antiputiniani non lo ammetteranno mai.


La Nato come la UE ha fatto l'errore di fare entrare cani e porci nell'alleanza atlantica e nell'Unione europea.

12 eravamo nella CEE e 12 dovevamo rimanere. Uniche eccezioni erano i paesi già pro-Nato come Svezia, Norvegia, Finlandia.

L'errore è stato prendersi paesi ex-Varsavia, oltre a destabilizzare economicamente e socialmente la UE, si è destabilizzato anche lo status quo.

Un conto ed essere partner commerciali un conto è farli entrare in NATO e UE.


----------



## Riccardo88 (22 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non dico di non intervenire. Intervieni, ma non fino al punto di autodanneggiarti.
> 
> Un errore è stato consentire alla NATO di mettere basi nei paesi ex-URSS, che volente o nolente è una delle maggiori cause scatenanti di questo conflitto.
> 
> ...


Tutto giusto, considerazioni che in teoria ci stanno se ci ritrovassimo di fronte uno stato più o meno ragionevole. 
Però visti i recenti sviluppi, penso ai russi non interessi molto delle basi NATO. Penso che la cosa li faccia incazzare, ma non rappresentano un rischio alla loro sicurezza. 
Nel senso, minacciano l'atomica se l'ucraina prova a riprendersi i suoi territori, ripeto, i suoi territori.
Non posso immaginare cosa succeda se truppe NATO sfondano di 1 metro il confine russo.
Puoi metterla come questione di principio forse, accordo verbale non rispettato, ma poco altro.
Poi se vedi, hanno rimosso tutte le truppe dai confini dei paesi NATO.. fa capire quanto ci temano, alla fine era un discorso giusto e bello quello di Putin sulla NATO ma poi vedi Svezia e Finlandia, non regge.
La "Novorussia" è la ragione del conflitto dal 2014 ad oggi.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Settembre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, considerazioni che in teoria ci stanno se ci ritrovassimo di fronte uno stato più o meno ragionevole.
> Però visti i recenti sviluppi, penso ai russi non interessi molto delle basi NATO. Penso che la cosa li faccia incazzare, ma non rappresentano un rischio alla loro sicurezza.
> Nel senso, minacciano l'atomica se l'ucraina prova a riprendersi i suoi territori, ripeto, i suoi territori.
> Non posso immaginare cosa succeda se truppe NATO sfondano di 1 metro il confine russo.
> ...



Amico, a me non va bene l'atteggiamento di Putin, e vorrei che si giungesse al cessate il fuoco.

Eh sì. Ma questo non mi fa ignorare l'errore (leggi: malafede) clamoroso della NATO e dell'occidente tutto.

Con Putin non ci ragioni adesso. Inutile battere i piedi.

Loro non sono ragionevoli, e lo si sapeva. Adesso ne patiamo le conseguenze, molto semplicemente. La cosa da fare, intelligentemente e con tempestività, era far smettere a Zelensky di fare quel cavolo che gli pareva, pompandolo con deliri di onnipotenza.

Andava risolta la questione localmente, eventualmente deponendolo con la forza. Gli USA dovrebbero essere esperti, visti i precedenti nei vari paesi del globo. Invece no, muro contro muro.

Debolezza? No, intelligenza. Hai commesso un errore ancestrale, ingoi il boccone amaro, con dispiacere per l'eventuale cittadinanza ucraina coinvolta, e provi a raddrizzare la situazione.

La narrazione che Putin voglia conquistare tutta l'Europa è pura propaganda scandalistica aberrante, e lo sai bene.


----------



## Djici (22 Settembre 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, considerazioni che in teoria ci stanno se ci ritrovassimo di fronte uno stato più o meno ragionevole.
> Però visti i recenti sviluppi, penso ai russi non interessi molto delle basi NATO. Penso che la cosa li faccia incazzare, ma non rappresentano un rischio alla loro sicurezza.
> Nel senso, minacciano l'atomica se l'ucraina prova a riprendersi i suoi territori, ripeto, i suoi territori.
> Non posso immaginare cosa succeda se truppe NATO sfondano di 1 metro il confine russo.
> ...



_Concordo.
Se minacciano di usare il nucleare quando sanno benissimo che sarebbe la fine non dico della vita su questa terra ma sarebbe almeno la fine del umanità... perché un paese che e stato invaso prova a riprendersi i suoi territori, avrebbero messo a fuoco e fiamme l'intero sistema solare se un qualsiasi militare NATO avesse per caso messo un piede in Russia.

Non capirlo dimostra proprio che non lo si vuole capire._


----------



## pazzomania (22 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> _Concordo.
> Se minacciano di usare il nucleare quando sanno benissimo che sarebbe la fine non dico della vita su questa terra ma sarebbe almeno la fine del umanità... perché un paese che e stato invaso prova a riprendersi i suoi territori, avrebbero messo a fuoco e fiamme l'intero sistema solare se un qualsiasi militare NATO avesse per caso messo un piede in Russia.
> 
> Non capirlo dimostra proprio che non lo si vuole capire._


Scriviamo in cörsivœ adesso?


----------



## JDT (23 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, a me non va bene l'atteggiamento di Putin, e vorrei che si giungesse al cessate il fuoco.
> 
> Eh sì. Ma questo non mi fa ignorare l'errore (leggi: malafede) clamoroso della NATO e dell'occidente tutto.
> 
> ...



Gli usa non sono affatto stupidi, gli usa hanno fatto il loro interesse, trump l'ha detto chiaro e tondo anni fa : non esiste al mondo che la Germania (e la UE) prenda così tanti accordi commerciali con i russi, e ora ci presentano il conto.

Collioni noi a farci abbindolare(ma non riponevo troppe speranze), doppiamente collione Putin che anzichè tergiversare e cercare una mediazione fuori da Usa e Ucraina, si è unito ad una partita a Risiko dove parte con meno carri armati e un dado sfogato. E se aspetta Cina e India siamo a posto, questi gongolano più degli USA in questo casino, avendo campo libero nelle ormai vetuste sfere d influenza russa, non ultimo quanto visto nel csto.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Gli usa non sono affatto stupidi, gli usa hanno fatto il loro interesse, trump l'ha detto chiaro e tondo anni fa : non esiste al mondo che la Germania (e la UE) prenda così tanti accordi commerciali con i russi, e ora ci presentano il conto.
> 
> Collioni noi a farci abbindolare(ma non riponevo troppe speranze), doppiamente collione Putin che anzichè tergiversare e cercare una mediazione fuori da Usa e Ucraina, si è unito ad una partita a Risiko dove parte con meno carri armati e un dado sfogato. E se aspetta Cina e India siamo a posto, questi gongolano più degli USA in questo casino, avendo campo libero nelle ormai vetuste sfere d influenza russa, non ultimo quanto visto nel csto.



Ma io posso essere d'accordo con te, amico. Che questa faccenda sia stata alimentata dagli USA, e loro ne ricevano benefici, è sotto gli occhi di tutti. E non solo loro.

Non sono impegnati in prima persona, ci fanno apparire il mostro Putin in tutto il suo splendore, cercano di indebolirlo e contemporaneamente aumentano la loro sfera di influenza fino all'est europeo. Noi applichiamo sanzioni, indebolendoci ed aumentando la nostra dipendenza da loro.

Alla fine del film, ci siamo autocastrati. Magari la Russia ne esce pure sconfitta, ma ne vale la pena? Macché, più sanzioni ancora.

Eh, ma poi saremo indipendenti. Ma da che? Saremo dipendenti da altri, più furbi. Sembra che grazie a questa guerra improvvisamente troviamo fonti alternative nel giro di pochi mesi, roba che non ci siamo riusciti in 50 anni. Ma sì, basta farsi dare un paio di tonnellate di gas in più da qualcuno (da dividere con i teteschi) e vai di fotovoltaico ed eolico. Buona fortuna. Poi ne riparliamo tra un po' di tempo, quando caleranno le bollette. Intanto vediamo se possiamo tenere accesi gli alberi di Natale.

Che la gente non lo capisca dopo tutta la propaganda che viene fatta, e le bastonate che stiamo prendendo, mi sembra ben oltre il ridicolo.

Boh.


----------



## Sam (23 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, a me non va bene l'atteggiamento di Putin, e vorrei che si giungesse al cessate il fuoco.
> 
> Eh sì. Ma questo non mi fa ignorare l'errore (leggi: malafede) clamoroso della NATO e dell'occidente tutto.
> 
> ...


Ma in realtà i russi sono un popolo ragionevole come tutti gli altri. Non sono gli stupidi campagnoli con la mentalità zarista come qualcuno li dipinge qui dentro, ma uomini d'affari e con il cervello come tutti.
La questione semplicemente è: abbiamo volutamente destabilizzato la sfera d'influenza russa per anni. In altri tempi, la Russia ha protestato ma non aveva la forza di intervenire, in quanto ancora in ricostruzione dopo il crollo dell'URSS. Oggi sì, e l'ha fatto.
Possiamo condannare l'uso della guerra e tutto quello che si vuole, ma pensare che la reazione russa sia illegittima, quando in realtà è la normale conseguenza di una nostra ingerenza è folle.

Se vieni a rubare a casa mia, prima ti sparo, poi semmai ti chiedo di alzare le mani. Non mi faccio domande, ma tutelo la mia proprietà.
Questo è il ragionamento che fa una potenza. E lo fanno i russi, come gli americani.

Quello che deve finire qui è il doppiopesismo nei giudizi. Se le cose le si analizza con il dovuto distacco, allora si può parlare.
Ma fino ad allora sarà solo tifo da stadio.



JDT ha scritto:


> Gli usa non sono affatto stupidi, gli usa hanno fatto il loro interesse, trump l'ha detto chiaro e tondo anni fa : non esiste al mondo che la Germania (e la UE) prenda così tanti accordi commerciali con i russi, e ora ci presentano il conto.
> 
> Collioni noi a farci abbindolare(ma non riponevo troppe speranze), doppiamente collione Putin che anzichè tergiversare e cercare una mediazione fuori da Usa e Ucraina, si è unito ad una partita a Risiko dove parte con meno carri armati e un dado sfogato. E se aspetta Cina e India siamo a posto, questi gongolano più degli USA in questo casino, avendo campo libero nelle ormai vetuste sfere d influenza russa, non ultimo quanto visto nel csto.


Sono anni che Putin vuole la mediazione, e l'ha fatto persino prima dell'invasione. E ci (inteso come Italia, non come UE) ha sempre strizzato l'occhio a tal riguardo, visto che abbiamo sempre avuto ottimi rapporti con Mosca.
Semplicemente abbiamo voluto tutti quanti fare finta di nulla, perché gli USA, con il loro cagnolino londinese, in primis volevano questa escalation. E l'Europa, e di conseguenza l'Italia, da buon servo privo di spina dorsale si è accodata, pur sapendo che la cosa andava contro i nostri stessi interessi.
Se si fosse fatta mediazione, oggi l'Ucraina non sarebbe un cumulo di macerie, e l'Europa non sarebbe alla canna del gas (tanto per rimanere in tema). E intanto alla Casa Bianca se la ridono, perché hanno messo in crisi due rivali (UE e Russia) in un colpo solo. Mica scemi.

Su Cina e India, non la vedo così scontata la cosa. Sono paesi opportunisti che stanno mettendo al riparo la loro economia, guardando questo braccio di ferro tra USA e Russia.
Come ho già detto, l'Ucraina è solo l'utile idiota. Se cade in mano russa, stai tranquillo che la Cina si muoverebbe subito per Taiwan, perché Kiev sarebbe un precedente internazionale di enorme portata.
Se l'Ucraina dovesse vincere allora lascerebbero perdere e aspetterebbero il momento giusto.

La Cina scalpita più di Mosca per il suo spazio vitale. Sta semplicemente aspettando per capire su qualche carcassa costruire il suo impero, se quella slava o quella americana.

Ma una cosa è a mio avviso certa: rompere con Mosca è stato un errore imperdonabile per noi, in chiave anti-cinese.
La Cina è il vero problema, non Mosca, e andava contenuta a tutti i costi isolandola, portando Putin nell'orbita occidentale, con partnership sempre più importanti.
La Cina rappresenta la forma più becera di Capitalismo esistente, ed era quello che l'Occidente avrebbe dovuto combattere con una politica di lungo respiro.

Però, come al solito, stiamo facendo il giochetto degli americani, che non guardano mai a lungo termine, ma ragionano sempre nel breve: ho un problema con Tizio? Armo Caio e lo faccio combattere per procura. Quando Caio diventa troppo grosso e un problema a sua volta, armo Sempronio. E via dicendo.
Questa è la classica politica dell'equilibrio ereditata dall'Impero Britannico, che si basa sul pagare entrambe le fazioni per guerreggiare in modo da indebolirle entrambe. Tuttavia è una politica che non regge più.
Andava bene quando gli armamenti non permettevano di lanciare un missile su una città americana, partendo dall'altra parte del globo, lasciando quindi agli USA una posizione di vantaggio geografico che permetteva loro di mantenere il settore industriale intatto, a dispetto dei suoi nemici.
Oggi le cose sono diverse, però. Se si preme il tasto rosso, tutte le più grandi città del mondo, comprese quelle americane, scompariranno dalle cartine geografiche, per la mutua distruzione assicurata.
Per questo gli USA se ne ben guardano dall'intervenire, e per questo non interverrebbero mai nemmeno a Taiwan, al di là delle vuote rassicurazioni della Pelosi a Taipei.

Un conflitto nucleare non conviene a nessuno.


----------



## Albijol (23 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> La Nato come la UE ha fatto l'errore di fare entrare cani e porci nell'alleanza atlantica e nell'Unione europea.
> 
> 12 eravamo nella CEE e 12 dovevamo rimanere. Uniche eccezioni erano i paesi già pro-Nato come Svezia, Norvegia, Finlandia.
> 
> ...



L'errore della Nato è stato non fare entrare l'Ucraina nell'organizzazione quando ne ha fatto domanda. Punto.


----------



## Djici (23 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scriviamo in cörsivœ adesso?


Guarda che e una cosa che mi esce ogni tanto sullo smartphone quando quoto qualcuno.
Quando inizio a rispondere si mette direttamente così. E non ho voglia di modificarlo


----------



## Sam (23 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'errore della Nato è stato non fare entrare l'Ucraina nell'organizzazione quando ne ha fatto domanda. Punto.


La guerra nucleare la vuoi proprio a tutti i costi, vedo…


----------



## Mika (23 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'errore della Nato è stato non fare entrare l'Ucraina nell'organizzazione quando ne ha fatto domanda. Punto.


Se entrava il casotto scoppiava qualche anno prima. Non penso che la Russia sarebbe stata zitta.


----------



## Albijol (23 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se entrava il casotto scoppiava qualche anno prima. Non penso che la Russia sarebbe stata zitta.



Lavrov nel 2005:"Ucraina nella NATO? È la loro scelta. Rispettiamo il diritto di ogni Stato, inclusi i nostri vicini, di scegliere i loro partner"


----------



## Mika (23 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lavrov nel 2005:"Ucraina nella NATO? È la loro scelta. Rispettiamo il diritto di ogni Stato, inclusi i nostri vicini, di scegliere i loro partner"


Lo stesso invece oggi condanna l'avvicinamento dell'Ucraina all'Europa e la invade e minaccia Finlandia e Svezia di invasione se dovessero entrare nella Nato.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lavrov nel 2005:"Ucraina nella NATO? È la loro scelta. Rispettiamo il diritto di ogni Stato, inclusi i nostri vicini, di scegliere i loro partner"


ah beh..son quelli che il giorno prima di invadere dicevano "noi pronti a invadere l'Ucraina? solite paranoie degli USA!"


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ah beh..son quelli che il giorno prima di invadere dicevano "noi pronti a invadere l'Ucraina? solite paranoie degli USA!"



Da quell'altra parte abbiamo quelli che hanno FIRMATO nel 1990 di non muoversi di un millimetro entro i paesi dell'ex-URSS.


----------



## Albijol (23 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Da quell'altra parte abbiamo quelli che hanno FIRMATO nel 1990 di non muoversi di un millimetro entro i paesi dell'ex-URSS.



Fonte?


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Fonte?



E' il documento stilato nella riunione "2+4", confermato da Raymond Seitz, rappresentante USA. La NATO, nella forma dei suoi costituenti principali, detta brevemente, si è impegnata UFFICIALMENTE a non oltrepassare i confini della nuova Germania riunificata.


----------



## Albijol (23 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' il documento stilato nella riunione "2+4", confermato da Raymond Seitz, rappresentante USA. La NATO, nella forma dei suoi costituenti principali, detta brevemente, si è impegnata UFFICIALMENTE a non oltrepassare i confini della nuova Germania riunificata.



Non esiste nessuna prova che esiste quel documento. Tra l altro, se esistesse, Putin l avrebbe tirato fuori. Ma non l ha fatto. Solo la NATO ha la copia? Ti scrivo cosa c'è scritto nel memorandum di Budapest firmato da Yeltsin invece?


----------



## sunburn (23 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lavrov nel 2005:"Ucraina nella NATO? È la loro scelta. Rispettiamo il diritto di ogni Stato, inclusi i nostri vicini, di scegliere i loro partner"


A me lascia basito che qualcuno creda alle motivazioni addotte da Putin… 
La questione è semplice. Nell’assetto internazionale la guerra è, come regola generale, vietata. L’unica consentita è quella per legittima difesa propria o di altri e la Russia l’ha così giustificata. Si tratta evidentemente di una giustificazione del tipo “l’ho ammazzato con 125 coltellate e 89 colpi di AK-47 perché mi ha guardato storto e ho pensato volesse uccidermi”. In tribunale non reggerebbe, in parte dell’opinione pubblica parrebbe di sì.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non esiste nessuna prova che esiste quel documento. Tra l altro, se esistesse, Putin l avrebbe tirato fuori. Ma non l ha fatto. Solo la NATO ha la copia? Ti scrivo cosa c'è scritto nel memorandum di Budapest firmato da Yeltsin invece?



No, amico, grazie. Lascia perdere.

Tanto non siamo in grado di produrre nessuna prova che l'altro accetta di buon grado. Io potrei non credere alla nostra costituzione, dato che non l'ho mai vista realmente, e quello che leggo sono fotocopie di chissà cosa.

Restiamo ognuno della propria opinione senza scannarci, tanto non è di vitale importanza per questo mondo.


----------



## Blackstripedheart (23 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' il documento stilato nella riunione "2+4", confermato da Raymond Seitz, rappresentante USA. La NATO, nella forma dei suoi costituenti principali, detta brevemente, si è impegnata UFFICIALMENTE a non oltrepassare i confini della nuova Germania riunificata.


Da quello che ho letto io l'accordo riguardava i territori della Germania, non i Paesi dell'Est Europa.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Blackstripedheart ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho letto io l'accordo riguardava i territori della Germania, non i Paesi dell'Est Europa.



Ecco, vedi, a che serve discutere.

Quindi potevano mettere basi direttamente in Polonia, bypassando la Germania, o ancora oltre.

Se ti sembra sensato, voglio dire.


----------



## Djici (23 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, amico, grazie. Lascia perdere.
> 
> Tanto non siamo in grado di produrre nessuna prova che l'altro accetta di buon grado. Io potrei non credere alla nostra costituzione, dato che non l'ho mai vista realmente, e quello che leggo sono fotocopie di chissà cosa.
> 
> Restiamo ognuno della propria opinione senza scannarci, tanto non è di vitale importanza per questo mondo.


Hai ragione che non c'è bisogno di scannarsi.
Però in questa discussione che e argomentata e non solo piena di "io credo" o "io penso", non capisco il bisogno di abbandonare la discussione su questo argomento preciso.
O questo documento esiste o non e mai esistito.
Poi magari c'è la terza via, esisteva ma l'hanno perso facendo un trasloco .

Non c'è bisogno di "credere" o "non credere".

O esiste e allora non capisco perché Putin non l'abbia sventolato in faccia a tutti... O non esiste.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, amico, grazie. Lascia perdere.
> 
> Tanto non siamo in grado di produrre nessuna prova che l'altro accetta di buon grado. Io potrei non credere alla nostra costituzione, dato che non l'ho mai vista realmente, e quello che leggo sono fotocopie di chissà cosa.
> 
> Restiamo ognuno della propria opinione senza scannarci, tanto non è di vitale importanza per questo mondo.


però è vero lo citate piu voi questo trattato che loro (il Cremlino)


----------



## Albijol (23 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai ragione che non c'è bisogno di scannarsi.
> Però in questa discussione che e argomentata e non solo piena di "io credo" o "io penso", non capisco il bisogno di abbandonare la discussione su questo argomento preciso.
> O questo documento esiste o non e mai esistito.
> Poi magari c'è la terza via, esisteva ma l'hanno perso facendo un trasloco .
> ...



Allora il documento Two Plus Four esiste (ed è consultabile online) ma non parla dei Paesi Dell Est. Un documento in cui la NATO promette in maniera scritta ufficialmente che non si allargherà a est NON ESISTE.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Settembre 2022)

Che Dicono gli exit poll dal donbass?


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai ragione che non c'è bisogno di scannarsi.
> Però in questa discussione che e argomentata e non solo piena di "io credo" o "io penso", non capisco il bisogno di abbandonare la discussione su questo argomento preciso.
> O questo documento esiste o non e mai esistito.
> Poi magari c'è la terza via, esisteva ma l'hanno perso facendo un trasloco .
> ...



Non abbandono la discussione, altrimenti non starei rispondendo, è che non mi voglio impuntare nella ennesima lotta.

Io non posso portarvi la prova, mi baso su documentazione, storiografia e reportages che non credo siano proprio fake news. Probabilmente non riuscite a fare altrettanto meglio di me.

Mi sembra sia ALMENO chiaramente condiviso che ci sono stati accordi per i quali la NATO non si doveva espandere, e non l'hanno fatto dei semplici impiegati di qualche ufficio statale del cavolo. Se poi volete ritorcere questa cosa contro, fate pure.

L'altro documento di Yeltsin che citava l'amico è un memoriale, intanto, e quindi non mi sembra parallelamente molto più carico di ufficialità.

I trattati potrebbero essere stati travisati, scritti male e soggetto di dispute, e credo che ad un certo livello contano veramente il giusto, magari ci sono cavilli da avvocato, che ne so.

Di fatto la NATO si è espansa, con malafede, proprio durante un momento di debolezza della Russia che pure si lamentò ai tempi, ma non aveva la forza per farsi le sue ragioni.

E comunque che gli frega a Putin di sventolare qualche pezzo di carta, trattato o non trattato, la situazione adesso è questa, lui vuole quei pezzi di terra e basta perché se li sente suoi. Voglio vedere se verrà agitato qualche foglio di carta quando la Cina aprirà Taiwan come una scatoletta di tonno.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> però è vero lo citate piu voi questo trattato che loro (il Cremlino)



Vabbè, magari i libici o gli irakeni (fase 2) potevano sventolare la carta dei diritti umani ai tempi, sicuramente questo avrebbe impedito alle bombe di cascare nel loro territorio.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Allora il documento Two Plus Four esiste (ed è consultabile online) ma non parla dei Paesi Dell Est. Un documento in cui la NATO promette in maniera scritta ufficialmente che non si allargherà a est NON ESISTE.



Non c'è scritto forse esplicitamente che non si doveva allargare, forse perché manco ci pensavano a dettagliare questa evoluzione inverosimile, in ogni caso la NATO lì in Germania non ci doveva stare, ed esiste la contestazione di una violazione.

Comunque a me il senso dell'accordo sembrava abbastanza chiaro, poi ovviamente parole come "promessa", "accordo", e "lealtà" oggi non hanno più senso, di questo ne convengo.


----------



## Albijol (23 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non c'è scritto forse esplicitamente che non si doveva allargare, forse perché manco ci pensavano a dettagliare questa evoluzione inverosimile, in ogni caso la NATO lì in Germania non ci doveva stare, e c'è un contestazione di una violazione.
> 
> Comunque a me il senso dell'accordo sembrava abbastanza chiaro, poi ovviamente parole come "promessa", "accordo", e "lealtà" oggi non hanno più senso, di questo ne convengo.



Guarda sono completamente d'accordo con 
te, i russi non si aspettavano un espansione a est che poi sarebbe avvenuta (su richiesta degli stati dell Est e oggi nel 2022 abbiamo capito le loro motivazioni) . Ma l'accordo 2+4 riguardava solo Germania e Kaliningrad.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Guarda sono completamente d'accordo con
> te, i russi non si aspettavano un espansione a est che poi sarebbe avvenuta (su richiesta degli stati dell Est e oggi nel 2022 abbiamo capito le loro motivazioni) . Ma l'accordo 2+4 riguardava solo Germania e Kaliningrad.



Ma figurati, ti ringrazio, e pure io posso convenire che non è stato tutto contemplato ai tempi. Non ti critico, cerchiamo ognuno di esplorare qualsiasi interpretazione.

Mica voglio arrogarmi la ragione, ho fatto notare che esiste comunque un documento ufficiale che non depone a favore della NATO, visto che sono state tirate in ballo dichiarazioni fuori contesto in un momento che è ben lungi da quello di 30 anni fa.

Quante volte sono stati stilati documenti che poi non hanno previsto tutto il possibile? Trovo inverosimile che i russi avessero ai tempi concepito la NATO fin sulla soglia di casa, prestando attenzione solo alla Germania. Se non si riesce a dedurlo, è un difetto di forma del documento sicuramente.

Ho citato la costituzione apposta. Abbiamo la costituzione ma siamo ingovernabili. Di certo non è quello che si potevano immaginare i fondatori, però rimane il concetto, alla base, di fare qualcosa di costruttivo e che non porti a lotte e ingiustizie.


----------



## davidsdave80 (23 Settembre 2022)

Interessante come sempre la visione obiettiva del Colonello


----------



## Djici (23 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, ti ringrazio, e pure io posso convenire che non è stato tutto contemplato ai tempi. Non ti critico, cerchiamo ognuno di esplorare qualsiasi interpretazione.
> 
> Mica voglio arrogarmi la ragione, ho fatto notare che esiste comunque un documento ufficiale che non depone a favore della NATO, visto che sono state tirate in ballo dichiarazioni fuori contesto in un momento che è ben lungi da quello di 30 anni fa.
> 
> ...


La non esistenza di quel documento che citavi prima non e che incolpa Putin. Magari ha le sue ragioni (che io non posso di certo accettare ma qui si parte verso tutt'altra discussione) ma almeno mi sembra chiaro che non può essere utilizzato la scusa della promessa scritta per giustificare l'azione della Russia.

Ripeto. Non sto dicendo che come non esiste allora Putin stia sbagliando. Ma almeno chi dice che la Russia ha le sue ragioni farebbe già bene a non utilizzare più questo argomento. Sono sicuro che ne esistono molti altri.


----------



## Djici (23 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non abbandono la discussione, altrimenti non starei rispondendo, è che non mi voglio impuntare nella ennesima lotta.
> 
> Io non posso portarvi la prova, mi baso su documentazione, storiografia e reportages che non credo siano proprio fake news. Probabilmente non riuscite a fare altrettanto meglio di me.
> 
> ...


Come che gli frega a Putin?
Fa tutta la differenza del mondo.
Passare da un dittatore pazzo e assassino ad un dittatore che non ci sta a lasciare gli Usa non rispettare le promesse scritte... cambia molto.

Può fare cambiare opinione a chi non e direttamente coinvolto.

Poi chiaramente quando uno vuole la guerra, fa la guerra. Perché? Perché esiste solo il diritto alla difesa. Ma difesa di cosa? Se ti stai difendendo significa che qualcuno ti sta attaccando e quindi non sta rispettando il fatto di solo "difendersi".
Poi ovviamente dicono tutti "che si stanno solo difendendo".

Ed e proprio quello che sta facendo la Russia.
Si sta difendendo da cosa che non sarebbero mai successe.
MAI.
E un attacco preventivo.
Certo che si stanno difendendo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se vedi qualcuno pichiare uno sconosciuto in strada puoi pure fare finta di non avere visto nulla e andare avanti.
> Però non ti è comunque vietato intervenire.
> 
> In questo caso non esiste alcun accordo che ci obbliga ad intervenire. Ma allo stesso modo non esiste nessuna cosa che vieta la NATO di intervenire in aiuto di uno stato. Anche se non ne fa parte. Almeno è quello che penso. Poi magari esce un esperto che cita un documento scritto dove si impegnano a non muovere mai un ditto se il paese non fa parte della NATO.
> ...


Se poi mentre quello grosso mena quello Penino, si gira verso il tuo amico e dice “tu fatti i cavoli tuoi che ne ho anche per te”! E si gira verso tua moglie e dice “quella apparteneva a me, la rivoglio!”, forse é il caso di considerare di intervenire.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'errore della Nato è stato non fare entrare l'Ucraina nell'organizzazione quando ne ha fatto domanda. Punto.


Ma per qual motivo? Questi nella nato proprio non ci devono entrare e soprattutto mai e poi mai in Ue


----------



## Djici (23 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se poi mentre quello grosso mena quello Penino, si gira verso il tuo amico e dice “tu fatti i cavoli tuoi che ne ho anche per te”! E si gira verso tua moglie e dice “quella apparteneva a me, la rivoglio!”, forse é il caso di considerare di intervenire.


Ovviamente.
Non devi convincermi. Sono già convinto.

Di fatto e come se stessimo negoziando con un terrorista. Ovvero e proprio la peggiore cosa che esiste.
Se accetti di negoziare con un terrorista per salvare una vita alla fine finisci per perderne centinaia.
Perché ci saranno altri terroristi a fare la stessa cosa ben sapendo che tu comunque alla fine paghi.
Il terrorista o lo lasci ammazzare le persone rapite in modo che tutti capiscano che tu non tratti e quindi e inutile fare cose rischiose e magari perdere la vita non avendo comunque un ritorno economico... O ancora meglio, non solo non paghi ma in più quei terroristi li ritrovi e li fai saltare per aria.

Se lasci fare Putin dopo che ti ha minacciato con il nucleare succede che il giorno dopo può ricominciare per un altro paese... Che sia NATO o meno...
Cosa cambia? Alla fine non intervieni perché "questo fa esplodere tutto". E lo lasci fare ancora una volta.
E questo pazzo diventa pure un esempio per altri pazzi come il coreano... Il Pakistan di turno, la Cina, o quello che volete che "come ha il nucleare allora può fare quello che vuole".

Gli Usa si sono dimostrati deboli.
Molto deboli.
Dovevano fare in modo di essere quelli che mettono un ultimatum dicendo chiaramente che se un solo missile o un solo uomo andasse sul territorio Ucraina sarebbero intervenuti in modo deciso.
Invece hanno lasciato fare e così e stato Putin a dire "se vi muovete vi faccio saltare".
Quindi ora, la responsabilità di quello che succederà ricade sulla NATO.
Lui ci ha avvertiti. Noi abbiamo la pressione. Se ci muoviamo ci saranno persone che andranno a difenderlo perché siamo noi i folli che vogliono marciare su Mosca  (anzi e probabile che non ne avranno nemmeno la possibilità, saremo passati tutti a miglior vita).

Vi sembrerò pazzo (e forse non e solo una impressione) ma al posto della NATO direi in diretta mondiale che ci sono 2 possibilità :
1) Putin sta bluffando e quindi non bisogna avere paura e anzi bisogna smascherarlo.
2) Putin non sta bluffando ma quindi vuole/rischia di distruggere non dico la vita su questa terra ma almeno la vita umana.
In questo caso, quelli che devono pregare perché Putin finisca in prigione o sottoterra non sono gli ucraini ma tutti gli esseri umani.
Stiamo rischiando tutti. Italiani, ucraini, americani, russi, australiani, brasiliani o etiopiani...

Per me sta bluffando.
In ogni caso qualcuno preferirebbe non saperlo mai. Lo capisco senza condividere l'idea.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> La non esistenza di quel documento che citavi prima non e che incolpa Putin. Magari ha le sue ragioni (che io non posso di certo accettare ma qui si parte verso tutt'altra discussione) ma almeno mi sembra chiaro che non può essere utilizzato la scusa della promessa scritta per giustificare l'azione della Russia.
> 
> Ripeto. Non sto dicendo che come non esiste allora Putin stia sbagliando. Ma almeno chi dice che la Russia ha le sue ragioni farebbe già bene a non utilizzare più questo argomento. Sono sicuro che ne esistono molti altri.





Djici ha scritto:


> Come che gli frega a Putin?
> Fa tutta la differenza del mondo.
> Passare da un dittatore pazzo e assassino ad un dittatore che non ci sta a lasciare gli Usa non rispettare le promesse scritte... cambia molto.
> 
> ...



Non sto giustificando Putin.

Si sta cercando di capire come siamo arrivati a questa situazione. A me non piace la visione che vede Putin come un pazzo insensato sanguinario per default, e sono disposto ad analizzare tutti i dettagli del caso. Questo indipendentemente dalle atrocità della guerra dall'una e dall'altra parte.

Di fatto un documento limitativo esiste, ed è stato violato, anche se riguarda la sola Germania Est.

Non contempla esattamente la non-espansione a est della NATO?

Ok, forse perché, come ho già scritto, nemmeno si immaginavano un tale scenario, ma l'intenzione mi sembra chiara. Non è nero su bianco magari, ma è stato detto in maniera esplicita da esponenti di primo piano NATO/USA che non si sarebbero mossi oltre, mantenendo una posizione statica. Poi si può disquisire quanto volete sul formalismo dei documenti, se non sta scritto allora, bovinamente, non vale. Ma per me vale il buon senso.

Annullare totalmente quegli accordi a me sembra poco difendibile, e onestamente credo sia una delle più importanti ragioni per le quali esiste questa guerra.

Tenuto conto che la NATO doveva dissolversi a sua volta 30 anni fa, se volevano veramente la pace. Quale è il senso di alimentare la NATO quando il nemico per il quale esisti di fatto si è autoeliminato? Lo hanno fatto rinvivire con l'espansione incontrollata, questa è la verità.

Se gli stati dell'est volevano far parte del mondo occidentale, allora ok, ma lasciamo stare le basi missilistiche con le testate atomiche puntate verso Mosca. Non credo che la Russia si sarebbe innervosita più di tanto.

Poi che Putin abbia reagito male, sono d'accordo.

Ma, intendiamoci bene, l'utopia dello stato completamente indipendente e che si può autodeterminare esiste in ben pochi casi. Guardiamo a noi, che siamo totalmente soggetti agli USA. Credi che siamo in condizione tanto diversa dall'Ucraina con la Russia? Ci vogliono anni, decenni, anche centinaia di anni per mutare una situazione geopolitica.

Come al solito, come nel caso UE, non siamo ancora pronti per vivere tutti insieme appassionatamente. Finché ci saranno mire espansionistiche, interessi globali e desiderio di supremazia, siamo destinati a vedere queste cose, e il torto o la ragione non stanno mai da una parte ben definita.

Così la penso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non sto giustificando Putin.
> 
> Si sta cercando di capire come siamo arrivati a questa situazione. A me non piace la visione che vede Putin come un pazzo insensato sanguinario per default, e sono disposto ad analizzare tutti i dettagli del caso. Questo indipendentemente dalle atrocità della guerra dall'una e dall'altra parte.
> 
> ...


Il motivo di base é che la Germania Nazista, sconfittandagli alleati, invece di diventare parte attiva e protagonista del mondo occidentale vittorioso ha decisivo di coltivare il nazismo, rinforzarsi,m far finta di partecipare alla comunitá internazionale per poi, alla prima occasione cercare la propria rivincita.

Mi spiego. L’impero sovietico/russo é stato sconfitto con la caduta del muro di Berlino. La Russia avrebbe potuto fare quello che ha fatto la Germania ex-nazista, accettare la sconfitta passare oltre, diventare parte attiva della comunitá “occidentale” che l’ha sconfitta, diventandone una potenza economica Grazie alle sue enormi risorse naturali.

invece ha deciso di far finta di collaborare e nel frattempo preparare la propria rivincita per ricostituire l’impero Russo/sovietico.
infatti ha sviluppato tutta una rete di pirati informatici che si é da tempo infiltrata con ripetuti attacchi nelle strutture occidentali. Ha esteso una rete di spionaggio attiva ostile (é di recente pubblicazione la storia dell’agente russa infiltrata negli ambienti Nato della base di Napoli), rete sviluppata ed estesa in periodi in cui apparentemente i rapporti erano costruttivi. Hanno studiato le “democrazie occidentali” studiando come sfruttarne le debolezze a proprio vantaggio, quindi hanno sviluppato reti di BOT che sfruttavano i social per cavalcare sentimenti populisti, anti-scientifici, anti-occidentali e finanziando economicamente e tecnologicamente quei partiti che erano disposti a portare la bandiera dell’anti-occidentalismo.

Come si vede, hanno fatto un bel lavoro, in tutti social e anche qui si vede anche tutt’ora di fronte alle atrocitá alle torture, agli stupri, un appoggio incondizionato alle azioni di colui che direttamente o tramite i sodali vicini si é dichiarato “nemico dell’Occidente”.

Quindi, dopo anni di mistificazioni e preparazione é passato alla fase operativa, quella militare,m convinto di ottenere una facile vittoria contro il ventre molle di un’Europa che “piuttosto che abbassare di un grado il riscaldamento di venderebbe sua sorella”. Il primo passo ed esperimento é stata la Crimea, poi Si sono ribaltate le elezioni in Bielorussia, instaurando un governo fantoccio, infine il piatto forte, la conquista militare di un grande paese, la dimostrazione della forza del nuovo gigante sovietico e la debolezza del molle Occidente democratico.

L’Ucraina era il primo passo, poi sarebbe toccato ai Baltici (vuoi non ricongiungerti con Kaliningrad?), poi i Balcani dove giá la propaganda anti-occidentale ha preparato il terreno E poi…. Chi lo sa la provvidenza…

Ma ha sbagliato i conti, le “persone per bene” che avrebbero dovuto prendere in mano la situazione a Kiev non l’hanno mai fatto, l’Occidente ha reagito e adesso si trova negli escrementi.


----------



## Albijol (24 Settembre 2022)

Intanto Teheran a ferro e fuoco. Un altro amichetto di Putin mi sa farà una brutta fine tra poco.


----------



## Davidoff (24 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il motivo di base é che la Germania Nazista, sconfittandagli alleati, invece di diventare parte attiva e protagonista del mondo occidentale vittorioso ha decisivo di coltivare il nazismo, rinforzarsi,m far finta di partecipare alla comunitá internazionale per poi, alla prima occasione cercare la propria rivincita.
> 
> Mi spiego. L’impero sovietico/russo é stato sconfitto con la caduta del muro di Berlino. La Russia avrebbe potuto fare quello che ha fatto la Germania ex-nazista, accettare la sconfitta passare oltre, diventare parte attiva della comunitá “occidentale” che l’ha sconfitta, diventandone una potenza economica Grazie alle sue enormi risorse naturali.
> 
> ...


Con la Russia bisognava fare come Roma con Cartagine, purtroppo sono un popolo con un'idea di potenza che non sparisce da oggi a domani. Come minimo andava smantellato il loro armamento atomico.


----------



## Mika (24 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Con la Russia bisognava fare come Roma con Cartagine, purtroppo sono un popolo con un'idea di potenza che non sparisce da oggi a domani. Come minimo andava smantellato il loro armamento atomico.


In quale periodo storico si poteva fare questo? Sono arrivati alle testate nucleari prima degli USA (mi pare ma non ne sono sicuro 100%) e allo spazio prima degli USA (Laika e Gagarin).


----------



## gabri65 (24 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il motivo di base é che la Germania Nazista, sconfittandagli alleati, invece di diventare parte attiva e protagonista del mondo occidentale vittorioso ha decisivo di coltivare il nazismo, rinforzarsi,m far finta di partecipare alla comunitá internazionale per poi, alla prima occasione cercare la propria rivincita.
> 
> Mi spiego. L’impero sovietico/russo é stato sconfitto con la caduta del muro di Berlino. La Russia avrebbe potuto fare quello che ha fatto la Germania ex-nazista, accettare la sconfitta passare oltre, diventare parte attiva della comunitá “occidentale” che l’ha sconfitta, diventandone una potenza economica Grazie alle sue enormi risorse naturali.
> 
> ...



Amico, grazie della tua disquisizione. Sono comunque al corrente di parecchi degli avvenimenti da te citati, anche se li hai esposti con un tono evidentemente di parte.

Io noto che esiste una grande opera di convincimento circa il fatto che la Russia andava disarmata, e che adesso è pericolosa. Guarda che non ce ne è bisogno.

Andrebbe fatto non solo con la Russia ma anche con gli USA. E con la Cina. E con tanti altri.

A me piace vedere i fatti. Tu dici che la Russia manifesta idee bellicose. Però codeste azioni sono avvenute solo dopo la dissoluzione dell'URSS, ed è esistito un periodo abbastanza lungo durante il quale, a dispetto di una Russia debole ed inoffensiva, gli USA (NATO) hanno espanso la loro sfera di influenza ben oltre il consentito. Dovevano chiudere e stop, invece sono andati in direzione opposta ed hanno possibilmente rinvigorito un sentimento russo di autodifesa che magari adesso è diventato di attacco esplicito.

Io non so come farvelo capire.

Poi se qualcuno mi dice che la storia non conta e il passato non interessa, allora io mi alzo stamattina e vedo basi americane qui da noi. Che ci stanno a fare? Aria, immediatamente.

All'indomani della dissoluzione, tutti si dovevano sedere intorno ad un tavolo e cominciare con il disarmo, in maniera lenta e progressiva, ma decisa. Ai tempi forse anche la Cina poteva essere coinvolta, ed adesso magari vivevamo in mondo migliore. La Russia ha reclamato situazioni discutibili da allora, soltanto che il mondo occidentale se ne è strafregato. Adesso è scoppiato il delirio, eh.

Tu non puoi pretendere che gli altri facciano i bravi quando non dai il buon esempio. Gli USA/NATO hanno fallito in questo.

Poi, lo riscrivio per contratto con il forum, che Putin abbia deciso di fare una azione di forza contro l'Ucraina è una cosa che non approvo e vorrei che il conflitto terminasse adesso. Ma non venitemi a dire che Putin si è svegliato una mattina con questa idea dal nulla.


----------



## Andris (24 Settembre 2022)

*Sei deputati della DUMA si sono iscritti come volontari per l'Ucraina*


avrei voluto vedere i panzoni americani di Wasghinton sulle montagne afghane...


----------



## Andris (24 Settembre 2022)

*Amnesty condanna una fossa comune in Ucraina senza averla ancora visionata, come conferma lo stesso responsabile italiano*



>



dopo Pitagora e Aristotele, c'è ipse dixit per Zelensky


----------



## Andris (24 Settembre 2022)

*Jan Petter, giornalista di Der Spiegel, contatta l'autorità di frontiera finlandese dopo il video circolato in rete di una presunta fuga di km e km dalla Russia susseguente all'annuncio di mobilitazione parziale:

"Il flusso in nessun punto supera i 500 metri di coda, è paragonabile alla scorsa settimana"*



ancora una volta Open Mentana garanzia di fake news


----------



## Andris (24 Settembre 2022)

*a Kiev pronti i mandati di arresto per altri due membri del governo Yanukovich, dopo le accuse all'ex presidente e all'ex primo ministro, stavolta ex ministro della Giustizia ed ex ministro degli Esteri.*
*l'accusa è di aver rinnovato per 25 anni più 5 opzionali la permanenza della flotta russa a Sebastopoli, scadenza dunque spostata almeno al 2042 rispetto al 2017 precedente.*
*in cambio l'Ucraina ha ricevuto 40 miliardi di dollari quando era in grossa difficoltà economica e chiedeva soldi a FMI*


la normalità ucraina...la teoria di Montesquieu sulla separazione dei poteri sarebbe innovativa da quelle parti.
altro che Polonia e Ungheria...


----------



## fabri47 (24 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Jan Petter, giornalista di Der Spiegel, contatta l'autorità di frontiera finlandese dopo il video circolato in rete di una presunta fuga di km e km dalla Russia susseguente all'annuncio di mobilitazione parziale:
> 
> "Il flusso in nessun punto supera i 500 metri di coda, è paragonabile alla scorsa settimana"
> 
> ...


Mazzucco non ha perso l'occasione per percularli, come sempre  .


----------



## Sam (24 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il motivo di base é che la Germania Nazista, sconfittandagli alleati, invece di diventare parte attiva e protagonista del mondo occidentale vittorioso ha decisivo di coltivare il nazismo, rinforzarsi,m far finta di partecipare alla comunitá internazionale per poi, alla prima occasione cercare la propria rivincita.
> 
> Mi spiego. L’impero sovietico/russo é stato sconfitto con la caduta del muro di Berlino. La Russia avrebbe potuto fare quello che ha fatto la Germania ex-nazista, accettare la sconfitta passare oltre, diventare parte attiva della comunitá “occidentale” che l’ha sconfitta, diventandone una potenza economica Grazie alle sue enormi risorse naturali.
> 
> ...


Meno male che i complottisti sono gli altri...


----------



## vota DC (24 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Amnesty condanna una fossa comune in Ucraina senza averla ancora visionata, come conferma lo stesso responsabile italiano*
> 
> 
> 
> dopo Pitagora e Aristotele, c'è ipse dixit per Zelensky


E gli ucraini impediscono ad amnesty di indagare su Izium perché.....AMNESTY E' FILORUSSA.

E ovviamente non manca l'attacco verso Israele: Zelensky ha detto di avere mandato le sue spie e scoperto che Israele vende le armi a Cipro invece di regalarle agli ucraini. In pratica per zittirlo invece di dire che danno le armi a chi vogliono, specialmente pagante gli israeliani avevano finto di non averle.


----------



## Simo98 (24 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *a Kiev pronti i mandati di arresto per altri due membri del governo Yanukovich, dopo le accuse all'ex presidente e all'ex primo ministro, stavolta ex ministro della Giustizia ed ex ministro degli Esteri.*
> *l'accusa è di aver rinnovato per 25 anni più 5 opzionali la permanenza della flotta russa a Sebastopoli, scadenza dunque spostata almeno al 2042 rispetto al 2017 precedente.*
> *in cambio l'Ucraina ha ricevuto 40 miliardi di dollari quando era in grossa difficoltà economica e chiedeva soldi a FMI*
> 
> ...


Ma che paragone è dai
Sono in guerra con mobilitazione totale nel loro territorio, è già tanto che non ci sia un regime dittatoriale, direi solo perché serve per avvicinarsi all'Europa/USA
Polonia e Ungheria invece sono stati in pace e nell'Euro, ma dove invece la deriva dittatoriale è chiara
Quando si vuole portare acqua al proprio mulino...


----------



## Andris (24 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma che paragone è dai
> Sono in guerra con mobilitazione totale nel loro territorio, è già tanto che non ci sia un regime dittatoriale, direi solo perché serve per avvicinarsi all'Europa/USA


piattaforma unica radiotelevisiva, partiti di opposizione zittiti, chiunque dica A di diverso è arrestato per alto tradimento e qualcuno anche ammazzato, menefreghismo totale degli sfollati e degli espatriati, proteste ufficiali per i fondi destinati alla popolazione che loro vorrebbero destinare solo alle armi, bombe sulla propria popolazione dei Donbass etc
se non è regime questo...

purtroppo è un riferimento alle dichiarazioni di certi politici a Bruxelles che vedevano qualcosa di democratico a Kiev...


----------



## __king george__ (24 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto Teheran a ferro e fuoco. Un altro amichetto di Putin mi sa farà una brutta fine tra poco.


la gente si è rotta le palle di vivere in un modo che non ha alcun senso..manco ai tempi dell'homo habilis

poi ora con internet è ancora piu difficile tenere le persone in una bolla..tutti riescono ad avere accesso al mondo esterno in un modo o in un altro e quindi si rendono conto che quello che magari ritenevano normale (anche se in fondo lo sapevano che non lo era) è assolutamente folle

e loro lo sanno..chi comanda e ha quelle idee lo sa...infatti ci chiamano i "corruttori"...e hanno ragione..stiamo cercando di corromperli alla libertà

ammazzare una figlia perchè non accetta un matrimonio forzato....imporre alle donne di vestirsi come mummie...frustarle per ogni sciocchezza

è pura FOLLIA

l'esportazione della democrazia tanto criticata corrisponde anche a ribaltare certi sistemi e a salvare le persone? e allora è giusto che venga esportata

andate a chiedere agli afghani se hanno vissuto meglio anni sotto gli americani (in un certo senso diciamo) o anche solo poche settimane sotto i talebani

in classe mia molto tempo fa alle superiori c'era una ragazza marocchina che arrivava a scuola e si cambiava di nascosto in bagno per vestirsi come noi..che se il padre lo sapeva la menava..si prendeva dei rischi grossi ma la voglia di libertà era troppo forte

queste cose oltre a farmi vomitare mi facevano molto riflettere

chissà che fine ha fatto..spero stia bene..magari sposata con un italiano..o ancora peggio con un americano tra feste e divertimenti (la nemesi degli itegralisti islamici praticamente) mentre il padre è ancora a farsi le seghe sulla moralità coranica...
ecco mi piace immaginarla cosi


----------



## Andris (24 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la gente si è rotta le palle di vivere in un modo che non ha alcun senso..manco ai tempi dell'homo habilis
> 
> poi ora con internet è ancora piu difficile tenere le persone in una bolla..tutti riescono ad avere accesso al mondo esterno in un modo o in un altro e quindi si rendono conto che quello che magari ritenevano normale (anche se in fondo lo sapevano che non lo era) è assolutamente folle
> 
> ...


peccato che a rendere Afghanistan, Iran etc così siano stati anche gli americani e i britannici per la presunzione di renderli controllabili
ora andremmo molto off topik entrando nei dettagli...


----------



## Nomaduk (24 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto Teheran a ferro e fuoco. Un altro amichetto di Putin mi sa farà una brutta fine tra poco.


speriamo mettano a ferro e fuoco anche i nostri amichetti arabi da dubai qatar fino all'arabia saudita...


----------



## Riccardo88 (24 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> piattaforma unica radiotelevisiva, partiti di opposizione zittiti, chiunque dica A di diverso è arrestato per alto tradimento e qualcuno anche ammazzato, menefreghismo totale degli sfollati e degli espatriati, proteste ufficiali per i fondi destinati alla popolazione che loro vorrebbero destinare solo alle armi, bombe sulla propria popolazione dei Donbass etc
> se non è regime questo...
> 
> purtroppo è un riferimento alle dichiarazioni di certi politici a Bruxelles che vedevano qualcosa di democratico a Kiev...


Basta che includi ricatti nucleari, sequestro di studenti fuori dalle università per mandarli al fronte, pretese territoriale stile Reich Tedesco, pulizia etnica delle zone più povere mandando chiunque di queste zone al fronte, totale rasa al suolo di città che considerano russe da liberare, oppositori politici che oggi muoiono cadendo dalla finestra, ieri dalle scale e l'altro ieri dal balcone, settimana scorsa inciampando dal dirupo.
Ecco i mitici ruski.

Il bue che trolla le corna dell'asino..


----------



## vota DC (24 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Polonia e Ungheria invece sono stati in pace e nell'Euro, ma dove invece la deriva dittatoriale è chiara
> Quando si vuole portare acqua al proprio mulino...


Ma anche no. 
La Polonia sotto Piattaforma Civica ha avuto vari suicidi di esponenti colti in castagna mentre usavano per loro stessi i fondi europei senza dare nulla al popolino. Una ministra si è pure impiccata. In più denunciavano un inesistente "caccia alle streghe" contro i nostalgici della Russia e hanno fatto fuori l'intero stato maggiore polacco, presidente compreso. Hanno pure fatto suicidare in maniera misteriosa diversi esponenti dell'opposizione. Tusk era solo un fantoccio di Putin ed è rimasto in piedi solo ed esclusivamente grazie alle operazioni di Kgb.

Orban è andato su in maniera molto discutibile. Allievo di Soros, ha preso il potere con una maggioranza risicatissima e si è comportato con poco rispetto verso la minoranza socialista. Nelle elezioni seguenti ha preso sempre più consenso e si è ammorbidito sempre di più. Alle ultime elezioni ha preso la maggioranza assoluta e l'opposizione.....sono socialisti alleati con i nazisti di Jobbik (che nelle elezioni precedenti venivano giustamente schifati e fatti correre da soli).
Ma per assurdo l'impedire ai nazisti di andare al potere ha reso Orban un bersaglio già da due anni. Aggiungiamoci pure la crociata personale della Leyen: odia Orban per la legislazione antipedofilia che impedisce......le stesse cose che sono vietate in Germania. Ma la Leyen voleva tenere l'Ungheria come valvola di sfogo per i tedeschi pervertiti. Naturalmente da madre di 5 figli la Leyen ha detto che quella legislazione con norme tipo "divieto di rappresentare a scuola atti sessuali tra minorenni" è discriminatoria verso i gay"....perché per la mentalità della Leyen un gay viene oppresso se non ha il diritto di vedere minorenni fare sesso.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> peccato che a rendere Afghanistan, Iran etc così siano stati anche gli americani e i britannici per la presunzione di renderli controllabili
> ora andremmo molto off topik entrando nei dettagli...


eh ci mancava l'evergreen "è colpa degli USA"

tradizioni e ideologie religiose islamiche che esistono da secoli (anzi millenni) ma è sempre colpa degli USA..


----------



## Sam (24 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *eh ci mancava l'evergreen "è colpa degli USA"*
> 
> tradizioni e ideologie religiose islamiche che esistono da secoli (anzi millenni) ma è sempre colpa degli USA..


Sono stati USA e UK ad innescare la rivoluzione iraniana, dissanguando le casse dello Stato Persiano precedente, obbligandolo ad acquistare armi per contenere geopoliticamente l'intera area.
Senza contare che la Persia era un burattino di Londra e Washington da tempo, visto che la British Petroleum aveva le concessioni esclusive e, sfruttando l'appoggio dei due suddetti governi, ricattò col metodo mafioso il governo persiano per indurlo a non nazionalizzare le estrazioni del suo stesso petrolio.
Il gatto e la volpe anglosassoni hanno da sempre ignorato la sovranità persiana, finanche invandendo e occupando illegalmente il Paese durante la Seconda Guerra Mondiale.

Non è un evergreen, ma è come sono andati i fatti.

Poi vabbe', se vuoi ignorarli come al solito per costruirti la tua verità personale, che ti permetta di vivere meglio con le tue convinzioni, fa' pure, e dai la colpa all' "inciviltà islamica" e alla "pazzia" di Putin.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh ci mancava l'evergreen "è colpa degli USA"
> 
> tradizioni e ideologie religiose islamiche che esistono da secoli (anzi millenni) ma è sempre colpa degli USA..









Le zone rosse ovviamente sono gli USA.

Le zone verdi, no, non sono qualcosa legato alla Russia. Sono le zone di ingerenza degli USA avvenute in qualche dato periodo del tempo su questa terra.

Eh sì, perchè, COME TANTE ALTRE COSE, forse tu non sai che la Russia ha subito una invasione (inefficace) da parte dell'esercito americano durante la WW1, tesa a ripristinare il regime zarista.

Questa immagine è tratta dal wiki, che ha una pagina lunga un kilometro con tanto di informazioni e storia. L'analoga pagina che riguarda l'URSS è giuppersù la metà, della Russia attuale c'è solo il placeholder e manco c'è la mappa.

E lasciamo perdere quella degli inglesi.

Ora mi verrai sicuramente a dire che il wiki è filo-russo.

Non so perché, ma ad ogni rimostranza, con tanto di faccine ridenti, vi tocca sempre beccare queste controrisposte che la dicono lunga su questo tipo di pensiero, eppure continuate ad insistere, facendo il gioco di chi non la pensa così. Contenti voi.


----------



## Andris (24 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh ci mancava l'evergreen "è colpa degli USA"
> 
> tradizioni e ideologie religiose islamiche che esistono da secoli (anzi millenni) ma è sempre colpa degli USA..


ho detto ANCHE, non solo
ci sono stati periodi quando certi paesi erano più aperti e tolleranti, ma meno succubi angloamericani allora non andava bene


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La guerra nucleare la vuoi proprio a tutti i costi, vedo…


Non ci sarà mai nessuna guerra tra potenze nucleari, nessuno userà mai tale arma su qualcuno che può rispondere allo stesso modo. Basta con questa pagliacciata.


----------



## Albijol (24 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ci sarà mai nessuna guerra tra potenze nucleari, nessuno userà mai tale arma su qualcuno che può rispondere allo stesso modo. Basta con questa pagliacciata.



Io ci siano zero possibilità che Putin usi un'arma tattica nucleare non ci scommetterei. Poi c'è la FOAB che è distruttiva lo stesso.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2022)

Lavrov all’Onu: Europa sotto dittatura Usa. Von der Leyen sull’Italia? Non ricordo minacce simili.​


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io ci siano zero possibilità che Putin usi un'arma tattica nucleare non ci scommetterei. Poi c'è la FOAB che è distruttiva lo stesso.


No no un momento, io parlo di guerra fra potenze nucleari. 
Un utilizzo dell'atomica in Ucraina invece purtroppo è possibile, sicuramente molto improbabile ma non impossibile.


----------



## Sam (24 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ci sarà mai nessuna guerra tra potenze nucleari, nessuno userà mai tale arma su qualcuno che può rispondere allo stesso modo. Basta con questa pagliacciata.


Non si sta parlando di adesso. Si sta parlando di uno scenario.
Se gli USA avessero forzato davvero la mano sull'Ucraina, come sperato da @Albijol, alla guerra nucleare ci si sarebbe arrivati sicuro. Se pensi che Mosca avrebbe accettato una situazione del genere, rischiando di ritrovarsi missili sotto casa, stile crisi di Cuba, stai fresco.
Stanno facendo una guerra solo perché non accettano il soft power americano a Kiev, figurati una politica di potenza diretta.
Ed è il motivo per il quale la NATO, e gli USA in particolare, non ci pensano nemmeno a mandare gli eserciti direttamente a Kiev, ma si limitano ad inviare armi.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Le zone rosse ovviamente sono gli USA.
> 
> Le zone verdi, no, non sono qualcosa legato alla Russia. Sono le zone di ingerenza degli USA avvenute in qualche dato periodo del tempo su questa terra.
> 
> ...


e che mi vorrebbe significare questa mappa? anche l'italia è verde e per fortuna direi...pensa se non intervenivano che bella fine facevamo
avranno fatto alcune cose bene e altre meno bene...ogni caso è a se 
divagate troppo a livello storico ogni volta..si stava parlando di ideologie e tradizioni musulmane folli..è l'america che gliele ha insegnate? non credo

ma poi avete sempre disprezzato certi paesi e certe culture e ora pur di andare contro l'america le giustificate quasi?

ps:nella parta in maiuscolo mi stai forse dando dell'ignorante?


----------



## gabri65 (24 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e che mi vorrebbe significare questa mappa? anche l'italia è verde e per fortuna direi...pensa se non intervenivano che bella fine facevamo
> avranno fatto alcune cose bene e altre meno bene...ogni caso è a se



La mappa l'ho messa a tuo uso e consumo, se non ti dice niente, amen. E se non intervenivano non puoi sapere come andava a finire.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> divagate troppo a livello storico ogni volta..si stava parlando di ideologie e tradizioni musulmane folli..è l'america che gliele ha insegnate? non credo



Sì, lo so. La storia non serve a niente.

Peccato che ci troviamo a prendere ordini da Washington per una guerra di 80 anni fa. E si continua ad abbaiare al fascismo di 100 anni fa. Non ti sembra strano? Non ti sembrano divagazioni storiche? Chiedo un parere, eh.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma poi avete sempre disprezzato certi paesi e certe culture e ora pur di andare contro l'america le giustificate quasi?



Io non disprezzo certe culture, posso essere non d'accordo, e non gli torcerei un capello, basta stiano alla larga se vanno contro la mia, di cultura.

In USA per esempio, se si vogliono ammazzare tutti con le loro potenti armi, sono liberi di farlo. Poi è difficile prendere lezioni di morale, però.

Perché mi dici che vado contro l'America, scusa? Perché risulta che oltre metà del globo ha subito ingerenze? Beh, credo che almeno osservarlo sia salutare.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> ps:nella parta in maiuscolo mi stai forse dando dell'ignorante?



Ho fatto una osservazione, non ti ho dato di ignorante, e puoi confutarla se vuoi. Credo che siamo tutti ignoranti, più o meno, ed eventualmente non mi sembra un'offesa, stando alla definizione di ignorante.

Tu invece spesso metti sempre le faccine che ridacchiano. Sono per rallegrare gli animi, spero, in tal caso sono d'accordo.


----------



## Davidoff (24 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La mappa l'ho messa a tuo uso e consumo, se non ti dice niente, amen. E se non intervenivano non puoi sapere come andava a finire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siamo succubi degli USA ragazzi, prendiamone atto. Inutile farsi il sangue amaro, la situazione è questa, per cambiarla servirebbe una guerra, ve lo immaginate? Gli Italiani attuali sono bambini cresciuti sotto un ombrello, non abbiamo nemmeno l’idea di come si comporti una potenza vera, non so quanto ci converrebbe e costerebbe una indipendenza geopolitica reale. Non vogliamo aumentare le spese militari, che già adesso sono inadeguate. Siamo un paese mai realmente amalgamato, privo della tradizione di Francia o Gran Bretagna, non vedo cosa potremmo combinare da soli, con la leadership patetica che produciamo a getto continuo.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Siamo succubi degli USA ragazzi, prendiamone atto. Inutile farsi il sangue amaro, la situazione è questa, per cambiarla servirebbe una guerra, ve lo immaginate? Gli Italiani attuali sono bambini cresciuti sotto un ombrello, non abbiamo nemmeno l’idea di come si comporti una potenza vera, non so quanto ci converrebbe e costerebbe una indipendenza geopolitica reale. Non vogliamo aumentare le spese militari, che già adesso sono inadeguate. Siamo un paese mai realmente amalgamato, privo della tradizione di Francia o Gran Bretagna, non vedo cosa potremmo combinare da soli, con la leadership patetica che produciamo a getto continuo.


Fra 40 anni ci saranno 40 milioni di italiani, di cui 10 o 15 milioni di pensionati.

Gli altri se ci saranno, saranno africani o roba simile.

E purtroppo non è risolvibile nel medio termine, francamente nemmeno sul lungo.
Forse sul lunghissimo

L'Italia non tornerà MAI una potenza, si metta da parte l' effetto nostalgia, perché è matematicamente ormai impossibile

Magari fra 150 anni, non lo so, ma chiunque sia in vita ora deve solo sperare che l' Italia si tenga nel suo angolo di benessere o pseudo tale, e continui cosi finché non passeremo a miglior vita.

Abbiamo tutti poco tempo, l' energia non è infinita, non sprechiamola su utopie ma spendiamola su cose realistiche va.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Siamo succubi degli USA ragazzi, prendiamone atto. Inutile farsi il sangue amaro, la situazione è questa, per cambiarla servirebbe una guerra, ve lo immaginate? Gli Italiani attuali sono bambini cresciuti sotto un ombrello, non abbiamo nemmeno l’idea di come si comporti una potenza vera, non so quanto ci converrebbe e costerebbe una indipendenza geopolitica reale. Non vogliamo aumentare le spese militari, che già adesso sono inadeguate. Siamo un paese mai realmente amalgamato, privo della tradizione di Francia o Gran Bretagna, non vedo cosa potremmo combinare da soli, con la leadership patetica che produciamo a getto continuo.



Ma questo posso condividerlo, amico, riconosco che siamo degli inetti, soprattutto nella catena di comando.

Però secondo me è esistito un periodo dove riuscivamo a sostentarci nel passato. Questa cosa del servilismo USA si è esacerbata con l'andare del tempo.

Non è necessario effettuare una scelta tranciante, come già discusso varie volte. Inoltre gli USA sono in fase di crisi profonda, quindi vanno sfruttate tutte le strade che ci possono portare almeno ad una parziale indipendenza. E' un nostro diritto decidere il nostro futuro.

Certo che se uno non comincia, non si schioda da questa situazione. E' facile che vada come dici te, non succederà mai niente e saremo schiavi a vita. Ma sarà esclusivamente una nostra decisione.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Settembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Siamo succubi degli USA ragazzi, prendiamone atto. Inutile farsi il sangue amaro, la situazione è questa, per cambiarla servirebbe una guerra, ve lo immaginate? Gli Italiani attuali sono bambini cresciuti sotto un ombrello, non abbiamo nemmeno l’idea di come si comporti una potenza vera, non so quanto ci converrebbe e costerebbe una indipendenza geopolitica reale. Non vogliamo aumentare le spese militari, che già adesso sono inadeguate. Siamo un paese mai realmente amalgamato, privo della tradizione di Francia o Gran Bretagna, non vedo cosa potremmo combinare da soli, con la leadership patetica che produciamo a getto continuo.



succubi nel bene e nel male. Gli USA rappresentano il 25% dell'economia mondiale oggi e un picco del 40% negli anni '60. Siamo parte con poche altre nazioni dell' Impero Americano, oggi probabilmente dopo oltre 100 anni all'inizio del suo declino. Se oggi stiamo relativamente bene è grazie a questo, poi possiamo cantarcela e suonarcela in tutti i modi ma l'unica realtà è questa.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> succubi nel bene e nel male. Gli USA rappresentano il 25% dell'economia mondiale oggi e un picco del 40% negli anni '60. Siamo parte con poche altre nazioni dell' Impero Americano, oggi probabilmente dopo oltre 100 anni all'inizio del suo declino. Se oggi stiamo relativamente bene è grazie a questo, poi possiamo cantarcela e suonarcela in tutti i modi ma l'unica realtà è questa.


Alt, vero che gli USA ci abbiano aiutato nell' essere nella parte fortunata del mondo.

Ma come gridare "tutta colpa degli USA" davanti a qualunque soffio di vento è sempre ridicolo e insensato, allo stesso tempo non si può dire "tutto merito degli USA", lo sarebbe altrettanto.

Essere loro "sottoposti" ci ha portato nella posizione ottimale, ma il resto è frutto del nostro impegno e tanto, tanto lavoro e fatica.

Che poi tutto questo pippone, può essere tranquillamente tradotto e semplificato a fatti della vita VERA quotidiana:

- Abbiamo leccato il culo del Stati Uniti perché ci faceva comodo cosi.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

Comunque io non capisco.

Ma come, è tutto un sussulto di indipendenza nel mondo, indipendenza che sia solo superficiale o meno.

Piccoli possedimenti combattono e riescono a sganciarsi dal colonialismo, e noi, uno dei paesi più importanti del mondo in quanto a caratteristiche, restiamo a fare gli zerbini. Siamo in condizioni talmente catatonica che si permettono di dire alla luce del sole cosa dobbiamo fare e come dobbiamo votare.

Ma ci rendiamo conto. Non è mai successo in nessuna parte del mondo una roba del genere, forse nel MedioEvo.

Poi è ovvio che richiede tempo, ma in nome di Dio, per quale accidente di ragione non dobbiamo poter vivere di luce propria. Ma cosa diamine ci manca, che hanno gli altri? Posso capire la Grecia, che stanno su un sasso e c'hanno solo isole turistiche e antica cultura greca, ma noi? Io non dico di tagliare i ponti e fare isolazionismo, dico di riprendere un minimo in mano le redini del destino.

Gli USA ci tengono in ostaggio? Gli mandi affankulo e minacci di passare sotto la Cina se non allentano a sufficienza le catene, voglio dire una minkiata ma ci siamo capiti. Cosa fanno, come la Russia con l'Ucraina? Ma non erano loro i "buoni"?

Io queste ammissioni di schiavitù eterna non le condivido.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alt, vero che gli USA ci abbiano aiutato nell' essere nella parte fortunata del mondo.
> 
> Ma come gridare "tutta colpa degli USA" davanti a qualunque soffio di vento è sempre ridicolo e insensato, allo stesso tempo non si può dire "tutto merito degli USA", lo sarebbe altrettanto.
> 
> ...



bè ovvio che poi c'è tanto del tuo, Ma se finivi insieme al club di Varsavia la storia sarebbe stata molto diversa. Comunque fatto sta che la storia del dopoguerra ad oggi è stata vissuta da un'unica superpotenza, cioè gli USA, da lì l'Europa non ci scappava. Ora siamo in una fase critica, Putin, i Cinesi e gli Indiani lo sanno meglio di noi. La super potenza USA ha tanti tratti di stagnazione dell' Impero (alto debito, produttività in stagnazione, ampi divari e conflitti sociali interni tra classi) e altre stanno emergendo rapidamente (Cina in primis, India a ruota), e quando un impero emerge sa che a un certo punto può puntare a ridisegnare l'ordine mondiale. Putin penso lo sappia bene, alla fine è il pupazzetto che sta facendo il giochino dei cinesi


----------



## ROQ (25 Settembre 2022)

eh si perché dopo che li hanno bombardati e massacrati per 8 anni quelli hanno bisogno di essere convinti per votare al referendum *_* Intanto pare che la nato abbia già ordinato a Vanity fair di mandare praticamente tutto l'esercito rimanente a fare da carne da macello in crimea e\o dombass


----------



## hakaishin (25 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> piattaforma unica radiotelevisiva, partiti di opposizione zittiti, chiunque dica A di diverso è arrestato per alto tradimento e qualcuno anche ammazzato, menefreghismo totale degli sfollati e degli espatriati, proteste ufficiali per i fondi destinati alla popolazione che loro vorrebbero destinare solo alle armi, bombe sulla propria popolazione dei Donbass etc
> se non è regime questo...
> 
> purtroppo è un riferimento alle dichiarazioni di certi politici a Bruxelles che vedevano qualcosa di democratico a Kiev...


Io non capisco quale sia la difficoltà ad ammettere che l’ucraina sia una paese di cacca..e non c’entra con la guerra ma in generale.
Sta santificazione davvero non la capisco..


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non si sta parlando di adesso. Si sta parlando di uno scenario.
> Se gli USA avessero forzato davvero la mano sull'Ucraina, come sperato da @Albijol, alla guerra nucleare ci si sarebbe arrivati sicuro. Se pensi che Mosca avrebbe accettato una situazione del genere, rischiando di ritrovarsi missili sotto casa, stile crisi di Cuba, stai fresco.
> Stanno facendo una guerra solo perché non accettano il soft power americano a Kiev, figurati una politica di potenza diretta.
> Ed è il motivo per il quale la NATO, e gli USA in particolare, non ci pensano nemmeno a mandare gli eserciti direttamente a Kiev, ma si limitano ad inviare armi.


Ma quali missili sotto casa? Ma di che cosa parli? Ma tu hai una minima idea degli argomenti che stai affrontando o parli a vanvera perché ti sei informato a casaccio?

I baltici sono nella NATO da anni, il territorio estone è ad uno sputo da San Pietroburgo e non lontanissimo da Mosca, non ci sono mai stati armamenti NATO di lunga gittata, lo schieramento e l'organizzazione NATO nei territori ai confini della Russia è sempre stato unicamente difensivo.

La NATO non avrebbe mai attaccato la Russia, non esiste questa possibilità, basta.


----------



## vota DC (25 Settembre 2022)

Nel 2014 in tutti i paesi baltici più la Polonia erano 4000. Si tratta di piattaforma, che vuoi difendere una zona più grande dell'Italia con quattro gatti?
Anche il fatto che in Italia ci siano soprattutto basi aeree e che la maggior parte delle basi siano in Sardegna la dice lunga.... cioè un'isola dove i russi navalmente irrilevanti da sempre non sarebbero mai andati.
La difesa Nato è solo la deterrenza atomica.


----------



## davidsdave80 (25 Settembre 2022)

L'unica via che avrebbe evitato sto scempio sarebbe stato un approccio diplomatico stile "Accordi di Abramo" ( Trump, Kushner nel 2020) tra Emirati Arabi Israele e Usa.. Il tanto bistrattato Donald aveva fatto anche questo oltre a un periodo non belligerante. Ora voglio proprio vedere come si esce da sto scempio. Al momento Macron sembra l unico a spingere per una soluzione diplomatica... e forse anche borrell... che pero cambia idea ogni 3 gg


----------



## Albijol (25 Settembre 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> L'unica via che avrebbe evitato sto scempio sarebbe stato un approccio diplomatico stile "Accordi di Abramo" ( Trump, Kushner nel 2020) tra Emirati Arabi Israele e Usa.. Il tanto bistrattato Donald aveva fatto anche questo oltre a un periodo non belligerante. Ora voglio proprio vedere come si esce da sto scempio. Al momento Macron sembra l unico a spingere per una soluzione diplomatica... e forse anche borrell... che pero cambia idea ogni 3 gg


Ma è Putin che non vuole una soluzione diplomatica, se non alla sue condizioni.


----------



## davidsdave80 (25 Settembre 2022)

E allora sono a****i .. per lui e per tutti


----------



## Albijol (25 Settembre 2022)

Cmq visto che le sconfitte sul campo continuano senza sosta, ovviamente la probabilità che Putin sempre più alle strette sganci un confettino atomico è sempre più alta. E non è mai stata zero. L'unica cosa che mi fa sperare è che quali obiettivi otterrebbe sganciadola? La Russia verrebbe dichiarata nazione terrorista, quindi diventerebbe tipo Iran e Corea del Nord. Gli americani secondo voi si arrenderebbero? Gli oligarchi vedendo il loro patrimonio evaporare non organizzerebbero un attentato nei suoi confronti? Strategicamente sarebbe una follia. A Putin conviene far durare la guerra il più possibile visto che economicamente è in grado di farlo. Per poi spuntare tra 1-2 anni, quando l Ucraina sarà andata in totale fallimento e il supporto Dell Occidente si sarà raffreddato, per poi spuntare nell'accordo qualche pezzo di terra ukraina. E presentarla così come vittoria al popolo russo.


----------



## sunburn (25 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunque io non capisco.
> 
> Ma come, è tutto un sussulto di indipendenza nel mondo, indipendenza che sia solo superficiale o meno.
> 
> ...


Per curiosità e senza ironia: come e in cosa pensi migliorerebbe la tua vita con un’influenza meno forte degli USA nello scacchiere geopolitico?
Parlo di cose concrete come lavoro, bollette, spese, hobby ecc.


----------



## Albijol (25 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq visto che le sconfitte sul campo continuano senza sosta, ovviamente la probabilità che Putin sempre più alle strette sganci un confettino atomico è sempre più alta. E non è mai stata zero. L'unica cosa che mi fa sperare è che quali obiettivi otterrebbe sganciadola? La Russia verrebbe dichiarata nazione terrorista, quindi diventerebbe tipo Iran e Corea del Nord. Gli americani secondo voi si arrenderebbero? Gli oligarchi vedendo il loro patrimonio evaporare non organizzerebbero un attentato nei suoi confronti? Strategicamente sarebbe una follia. A Putin conviene far durare la guerra il più possibile visto che economicamente è in grado di farlo. Per poi spuntare tra 1-2 anni, quando l Ucraina sarà andata in totale fallimento e il supporto Dell Occidente si sarà raffreddato, per poi spuntare nell'accordo qualche pezzo di terra ukraina. E presentarla così come vittoria al popolo russo.


Ovviamente ho scritto ciò dando per scontato la sanità mentale di Putin. Ma visto che da quello che ho letto sul NYT da qualche settimana dirige lui personalmente le operazioni militari, con pessimo risultati tra l altro, quindi di scontato non dobbiamo dare nulla.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

io voglio solo sperare che nel caso putin la sganci, gli europei abbiano un po di amore proprio e blocchino qualsiasi manolesta che voglia rispondere..


----------



## Albijol (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io voglio solo sperare che nel caso putin la sganci, gli europei abbiano un po di amore proprio e blocchino qualsiasi manolesta che voglia rispondere..



Gli USA non si fermeranno mica...


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Gli USA non si fermeranno mica...


limitatamente a quelle che stazionano nei nostri territori dobbiamo bloccarle. Se partono dagli USA amen.


----------



## davidsdave80 (25 Settembre 2022)

Dr Peterson, da' una chiave obiettiva e super partes...


----------



## hakaishin (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> limitatamente a quelle che stazionano nei nostri territori dobbiamo bloccarle. Se partono dagli USA amen.


A quel punto la guerra atomica la facciano gli USA…noi ci DOBBIAMO TIRARE INDIETRO


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A quel punto la guerra atomica la facciano gli USA…noi ci DOBBIAMO TIRARE INDIETRO



Noi non dovevamo proprio partecipare ma ormai credo sia impossibile tirarsi indietro.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A quel punto la guerra atomica la facciano gli USA…noi ci DOBBIAMO TIRARE INDIETRO


o lo capiscono i 4 pecoroni di Bruxelles o dobbiamo riversarci nelle varie basi militari. Si scassino le loro terre


----------



## Andris (25 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq visto che le sconfitte sul campo continuano senza sosta, ovviamente la probabilità che Putin sempre più alle strette sganci un confettino atomico è sempre più alta. E non è mai stata zero. L'unica cosa che mi fa sperare è che quali obiettivi otterrebbe sganciadola? La Russia verrebbe dichiarata nazione terrorista, quindi diventerebbe tipo Iran e Corea del Nord. Gli americani secondo voi si arrenderebbero? Gli oligarchi vedendo il loro patrimonio evaporare non organizzerebbero un attentato nei suoi confronti? Strategicamente sarebbe una follia. A Putin conviene far durare la guerra il più possibile visto che economicamente è in grado di farlo. Per poi spuntare tra 1-2 anni, quando l Ucraina sarà andata in totale fallimento e il supporto Dell Occidente si sarà raffreddato, per poi spuntare nell'accordo qualche pezzo di terra ukraina. E presentarla così come vittoria al popolo russo.



quelle che voi chiamate sconfitte altro non sono altro che un riposizionamento russo, infatti se vai a vedere le perdite come uomini sono limitatissime in queste settimane di settembre mentre invece l'Ucraina sta facendo all in sia sul piano economico sia su quello militare.

non c'è mai stata una Mariupol con assedi ucraini per settimane, i russi vedono che sono di più e si spostano lasciando indietro pure armamenti.
non stanno difendendo il territorio fino all'ultimo uomo, come invece gli ucraini hanno fatto con perdite colossali.

inoltre l'Ucraina è un paese enorme, solamente il Donbass è più esteso di Sicilia e Sardegna messe insieme.
che tu riprendi una porzione di tre volte circa la Valle d'Aosta non hai risolto niente, non stai vincendo nulla

per come la vedo io, questa fanfara di controffensiva è solo un modo per far continuare a sostenere dopo mesi che si era passato oltre al tema tra la popolazione occidentale
è la retorica dell'ultimo miglio, dai l'ultimo sforzo dai dai...assolutamente falso, nulla di più lontano dalla realtà
l'Ucraina non vincerà mai e soprattutto la questione non finirà a breve.


----------



## Djici (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io voglio solo sperare che nel caso putin la sganci, gli europei abbiano un po di amore proprio e blocchino qualsiasi manolesta che voglia rispondere..


Non ho voglia di morire domani.
Però un mondo dove un pazzo può decidere di sganciare un bomba nucleare e gli altri devono starsene zitti e obbedire non penso che valga la pena che esista.
Oggi è Putin.
Domani il Coreano decide di fare uguale.
Boom.
E poi tutti zitti e ringraziare che non sia esplosa nel proprio paese...
E questo il futuro che vorresti?
Piuttosto facciamo saltare l'intero sistema solare 

Perché una Russia che ha un potere simile non so ferma quando muore Putin.
Chi lo rimpiazzerà mica dira "ok, il predecessore ha sbagliato ma io sono contro la posizione di forza che abbiamo acquisito con il nucleare e non la utilizzerò mai più".

Per darti un esempio completamente ridicolo, questo ti minaccia pure di farti saltare in aria se la Russia perde la prossima partita di Nation League 

Mai cedere ad un ricatto. 
Costi quel che costi.
Perché in quel caso pensi solo a l'immediato ma il futuro non sarà migliore.
Anzi.


----------



## Raryof (25 Settembre 2022)

Chi sostiene che ci vorrebbe una via diplomatica fa solo ridere visto che "diplomaticamente" un paese come l'Ucraina è stato messo nel sacco e usato per arrivare proprio a dove siamo oggi, il fatto che li abbiano spinti a devastarsi e a perdere praticamente il concetto di paese in favore del concetto nazista delle armi a tutti i costi per la vita, in favore della propaganda buonista e dello schierarsi con gli atlantisti, con i buoni che a loro volta hanno incatenato la tua economia che prima, quanto meno a livello di scambi commerciali e rapporti diplomatici, non aveva troppi problemi con la Russia e allora la verità dove sta? è in corso una crisi energetica voluta e abbiamo quindi bisogno dei russi cattivi ancora per qualche anno? ma se abbiamo bisogno di questa crisi perché non ci eravamo adoperati prima? semplice, l'Ue è un organismo inutile e come tutti gli organismi inutili è passivo quando dovrebbe essere attivo e attivo quando non dovrebbe rompere le palle, la perdita di questa guerra è la perdita di futuro, di competività, vieni trascinato dentro al problema e poi te ne vanti pure, allora è voluto, ben voluto e ancora una volta abbiamo visto la finta cooperazione tra i paesi europei e la scarsa capacità di dettare una linea comune che non sia favorevole ai soliti noti.
Ma quanto puoi sopportare? quanto vuoi tenerla in piedi la guerra? quanto può esistere questa Ue? questa moneta imbarazzante e fallimentare, 500 MLRD di pil persi in 21 anni, per nulla, per arrivare a compiacerci di una guerra voluta da altri per mettere nella melma soprattutto noi.
Libero mercato, libero scambio, vuoi essere competitivo? ecco, non puoi tagliare fuori il paese più grande del mondo, l'Italia deve tornare ad essere un paese atlantista ma amico dei russi, in sostanza dobbiamo tornare ad essere calcolatori sfruttando a nostro piacimento chi vorrà mettere becco sulle nostre questioni, tanto ormai il benessere, la tranquillità di prima non torneranno più e non c'è motivo di allarmarsi, noi dobbiamo sperare che la guerra finisca in fretta in modo da raddrizzarci prima di altri, siamo l'unico paese simpatico in Russia proprio per via del nostro passato e per ciò che non siamo mai stati, europeisti, simili a tedeschi od olandesi e finché non desideravamo appecorarci a chi comanda la borsa del gas oggi eravamo amici di tutti ma forti del fatto di essere un paese strategico con un potenziale tremendo mai espresso.
In questo sistema marcio siamo stati tirati dentro e la roba più assurda l'hanno fatta bypassando il parlamento, il popolo, sono dei farabutti, hai portato ad avere un'economia di guerra un paese non in guerra, ecco a cosa serviva il tecnico, a portare l'emergenza dove non c'era o non era necessaria senza che nessuno andasse a capire le garanzie per non finire male poi.
In tutto questo se la Russia dovesse sganciarla farebbe bene, una a noi l'hanno già sparata e forse ha fatto più male, ma il destino di un'Ue finalmente libera e sgretolata passa dal fallimento continuo della politica estera americana che però ha avuto gioco facile con i polli europei e una grande occasione di tagliare completamente i rapporti tra il nostro mondo e la Russia, mondi che non hanno mai avuto problemi di alcun tipo, sconfiggere il dramma europeo è semplice, basta farsi i caxxi propri su quelle misure necessarie per salvaguardare un certo tipo di interesse e mi aspetto che la Meloni faccia questo prima di bruciarsi, poi comincerà l'era antisistema in un periodo storico in cui l'Ue verrà vista come la devastatrice delle economie europee, è scontatissimo, altro che rdc, ci saranno beghe ben più grandi e il malcontento sarà a 1000 dopo anni di inflazione, costo della vita alle stelle, aziende sul lastrico, produttività al minimo e prosek a tavola.


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma quali missili sotto casa? Ma di che cosa parli? Ma tu hai una minima idea degli argomenti che stai affrontando o parli a vanvera perché ti sei informato a casaccio?
> 
> I baltici sono nella NATO da anni, il territorio estone è ad uno sputo da San Pietroburgo e non lontanissimo da Mosca, non ci sono mai stati armamenti NATO di lunga gittata, lo schieramento e l'organizzazione NATO nei territori ai confini della Russia è sempre stato unicamente difensivo.
> 
> La NATO non avrebbe mai attaccato la Russia, non esiste questa possibilità, basta.


Certo che ormai l'italiano sta diventando una lingua davvero difficile per chi non la vuole capire.
Si è fatta una affermazione specifica, ovvero che la NATO avrebbe dovuto forzare la mano in Ucraina a tempo debito.
E io ho risposto che in caso di uno scenario del genere si sarebbe arrivati alla guerra diretta, motivo per il quale gli USA NON intervengono con un solo soldato sul territorio. È la realtà? Sì, lo è.

Per quanto riguarda l'Estonia, pensi davvero che un sistema missilistico lo puoi posizionare in un Paese grande solo due volte la Lombardia, e che in caso di conflitto verrebbe occupato e neutralizzato in mezza giornata? Ma sei fuori?
Tra l'altro, strategicamente parlando, che cosa metti a fare sistemi a medio e lungo raggio al ridosso del confine? Per farteli conquistare dopo due ore di combattimento e perdere milioni di dollari di armamenti? Ma hai studiato strategie militari giocando a Risiko?
Le Repubbliche baltiche sono stati cuscinetto. Hanno il compito di assorbire l'avanzata nemica, mentre le retrovie organizzano la controffensiva. Le basi, santo Dio, le basi!
L'Ucraina è diverso: è un paese grande il doppio dell'Italia con un ovest letteralmente coperto da paesi NATO, e quindi al sicuro. Strategicamente ha molto più senso posizionarle lì, che in Estonia. Non a caso i sistemi missilistici sono stati collocati in Polonia.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma quali missili sotto casa? Ma di che cosa parli? Ma tu hai una minima idea degli argomenti che stai affrontando o parli a vanvera perché ti sei informato a casaccio?
> 
> I baltici sono nella NATO da anni, il territorio estone è ad uno sputo da San Pietroburgo e non lontanissimo da Mosca, non ci sono mai stati armamenti NATO di lunga gittata, lo schieramento e l'organizzazione NATO nei territori ai confini della Russia è sempre stato unicamente difensivo.
> 
> *La NATO non avrebbe mai attaccato la Russia, non esiste questa possibilità, basta.*


Infatti la dissoluzione unilaterale dell'America dell'accordo di media lunga gittata della atomica andava su questa strada... Anzi no! serviva per mantenere un cuscino di sicurezza.. mi sono confuso  anche perché questi anni di russiofobia, andavano per dissipare questo pericolo!
( Spero che non devo specificare il tono di questa scrittura)

Chissà perché questi ruski si sono sentiti circondati e col il fiato sul collo? infondo vengono sanzionati da molto prima che aiutassero ( veramente) la Siria...


----------



## Riccardo88 (25 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ho voglia di morire domani.
> *Però un mondo dove un pazzo può decidere di sganciare un bomba nucleare e gli altri devono starsene zitti e obbedire non penso che valga la pena che esista.*
> Oggi è Putin.
> Domani il Coreano decide di fare uguale.
> ...


Dopo qualche nottata insonne, la paura e la seguente quasi rassegnazione a ciò che potrebbe accadere, l'inca*zzatura ha preso ha preso il sopravvento.
Piuttosto che passare periodi così ogni 6 mesi, ogni volta che al miserabile terrorista del Cremlino o al panzone nord-coreano salta in testa di minacciarci di morte, meglio affrontarli ora. Così non si può andare avanti.
Che siano maledetti.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ho voglia di morire domani.
> Però un mondo dove un pazzo può decidere di sganciare un bomba nucleare e gli altri devono starsene zitti e obbedire non penso che valga la pena che esista.
> Oggi è Putin.
> Domani il Coreano decide di fare uguale.
> ...


Se noi esistiamo è perchè nel 45 nessuno ha potuto rispondere agli usa con la stessa arma. 
Non vedo cosa ci guadagnamo rispondendo ad un funghetto in Ucraina, di sicuro ne supremazia ne sicurezza.
Spero che qualcun altro la pensi come me quando lo scorreggione abbaierà l'inizio della fine


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per curiosità e senza ironia: come e in cosa pensi migliorerebbe la tua vita con un’influenza meno forte degli USA nello scacchiere geopolitico?
> Parlo di cose concrete come lavoro, bollette, spese, hobby ecc.



Parti forse dal presupposto che senza guida USA siamo necessariamente dei pezzenti. Mah.

A me non cambia niente, poiché se succederà sarò già nella tomba da un bel po'.

Ma dispongo di orgoglio e spirito patriottico quel tanto che basta da desiderare che questo paese riesca un giorno a camminare da solo, e non tenuto per il guinzaglio, perché non siamo inferiori a nessuno se lo vogliamo. Ci siamo forse resi indipendenti dalla dominazione francese e austriaca con l'aiuto degli USA, nel passato?

Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che siamo robottini idioti che hanno bisogno del badante, se mai l'opposto a giudicare dalla storia del mondo, e da quello che abbiamo fatto in ogni campo dello scibile umano.

Quello che cambia è che decido io cosa fare. Preferisco scegliere di mangiare tra un tozzo di pane e una minestra povera, perché sono le uniche cose che ho a disposizione, piuttosto che avere una cena decente, ma poi essere costretto a prostituirmi andando a battere sul viale subito dopo.

Questione di dignità. Questione di rispetto per sé stessi.

Tu, piuttosto, che fai sempre domande, perché ti senti arbitro e devono essere sempre gli altri che devono spiegare e giustificare le proprie idee, dimmi quello che riesci a fare sotto influenza USA.

Sei in grado di opporti se gli USA ti ordinano di lanciare una atomica su una città, uccidendo persone come te, e che magari la pensano come te?


----------



## Djici (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Se noi esistiamo è perchè nel 45 nessuno ha potuto rispondere agli usa con la stessa arma.
> Non vedo cosa ci guadagnamo rispondendo ad un funghetto in Ucraina, di sicuro ne supremazia ne sicurezza.
> Spero che qualcun altro la pensi come me quando lo scorreggione abbaierà l'inizio della fine


Ma e proprio perché il Giappone non poteva rispondere che gli Usa lo hanno fatto. Se avessero potuto rispondere gli Usa non l'avrebbero fatto.
Da quel momento in poi non e stata più utilizzata contro un altro stato.
Solo prove.

Inoltre il funghetto in Ucraina non rimane solo in Ucraina.
La nuvola radioattiva mica rimane su Kiev.
Impatta tutto il mondo.

E il funghetto in Ucraina e solo il primo.
Perché non dovrebbe esserci un secondo se il primo non ha portato conseguenze?


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ho voglia di morire domani.
> Però un mondo dove un pazzo può decidere di sganciare un bomba nucleare e gli altri devono starsene zitti e obbedire non penso che valga la pena che esista.
> Oggi è Putin.
> Domani il Coreano decide di fare uguale.
> ...



Te l'appoggio, meglio una fine spaventosa che uno spavento senza fine...

Ma state tranquilli il mondo non salterà in aria per una guerra atomica, non verrà semplicemente permesso dagli esseri superni.  

Sull'uso locale non garantisco, ed è già accaduto nella storia, ma "il tempo rimasto è ridotto" comunque.


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per curiosità e senza ironia: come e in cosa pensi migliorerebbe la tua vita con un’influenza meno forte degli USA nello scacchiere geopolitico?
> Parlo di cose concrete come lavoro, bollette, spese, hobby ecc.


Semplice: pensa per esempio ai morti che le famiglie hanno pianto in Iraq e in Afghanistan e in tutte le "missioni di pace" (o guerre per procura, a seconda se prendi o meno un bonifico da Washington). Erano guerre combattute per interesse altrui, non nostro.
Pensa agli accordi che c'erano per contenere l'immigrazione, e che sono saltati dopo che i regimi che ci erano amici, sono stati sostituiti con guerre civili.
Pensa al prezzo dell'energia schizzato alle stelle con la successiva speculazione dei tuoi alleati europei (Olanda e Norvegia).

Quindi, tirando le somme, il sostenere la politica americana ci costa in:

rincari sulle bollette;
rincari sul carburante;
immigrazione incontrollata, con conseguente violenza sulle strade e sussidi (e quindi spesa pubblica);
crisi economica;
morti;
spese militari per sostenere operazioni belliche;
fine di accordi diplomatici convenienti.
Morale della favola?
Se io Stato voglio fare debito per investire nel benessere del mio Paese, non va bene.
Però se devo fare debito per sostenere le guerre di qualcun altro, che, a differenza mia, questo inverno avrà comunque gas, luce e benzina a basso costo, mentre io devo usare le candele, scaldarmi con le pietre focaie e urinare nel serbatoio, allora va bene.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Te l'appoggio, meglio una fine spaventosa che uno spavento senza fine...
> 
> *Ma state tranquilli il mondo non salterà in aria per una guerra atomica, non verrà semplicemente permesso dagli esseri superni. *
> 
> Sull'uso locale non garantisco, ed è già accaduto nella storia, ma "il tempo rimasto è ridotto" comunque.


Sbagli.. seguono il libero arbitrio..
quindi prima ci sarà il danno!
e poi salveranno chi si merita di essere salvato


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sbagli.. seguono il libero arbitrio..
> quindi prima ci sarà il danno!
> e poi salveranno chi si merita di essere salvato



Vi sono certamente dei limiti al libero arbitrio umano, e stai sicuro che il vaporizzare e far perire tutta la biosfera del pianeta non è lasciato alla nostra volontà, anche perché (io vado con le scritture ebraico-cristiane) saranno i superni ad incaricarsi del compito, e come pòtrebbero se l'ha già fatto un Putin od un Biden?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Vi sono certamente dei limiti al libero arbitrio umano, e stai sicuro che il vaporizzare e far perire tutta la biosfera del pianeta non è lasciato alla nostra volontà, anche perché (io vado con le scritture ebraico-cristiane) saranno i superni ad incaricarsi del compito, e come pòtrebbero se l'ha già fatto un Putin od un Biden?


Mi sembra chiaro..
tu parli di vaporizzare tutta la biosfera
Io parlo di salvere chi merita di essere salvato..

Lo vedi anche tu che hai dedotto qualcosa di inesatto?
se devono salvare il salvabile ( pochissimi) per forza di cose si muovono precedentemente dalla totale disfatta globale! Quello che ho puntualizzato e che prima alcuni periranno così per forza maggiore.. in maniera orribile, come scritto nella scrittura ( i vivi invidieranno i morti)

In poche parole non possono giudicare il misfatto,prima che questo venga fatto come un certo film di Hollywood...


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra chiaro..
> tu parli di vaporizzare tutta la biosfera
> Io parlo di salvere chi merita di essere salvato..
> 
> ...



Faccio fatica a seguirti. Una guerra atomica su vasta scala non è prevista e non sarà permessa, questo io ho dedotto ed affermo.
Per me che seguo al riguardo le scritture ebraico-cristiane vi sono una quantità di motivi per crederlo. Grande tribolazione e castighi apocalittici propriamente detti non sono olocausti nucleari.


----------



## vota DC (25 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ovviamente ho scritto ciò dando per scontato la sanità mentale di Putin. Ma visto che da quello che ho letto sul NYT da qualche settimana dirige lui personalmente le operazioni militari, con pessimo risultati tra l altro, quindi di scontato non dobbiamo dare nulla.


Ha perso terreno nella regione di Kharkiv, soprattutto la città di Izium con rapporto 8:1 a favore degli ucraini.
Luhansk è completamente sotto controllo russo e la regione di Donetsk ha Sloviansk sotto assedio e poi rimane solo Kramatorsk (c'è la seconda linea fortificata ucraina che risale al 2014 e sta tenendo, però sono sempre alla difensiva)
A Kherson gli ucraini potrebbero sbloccare qualcosa ma sono frenati da un generale petomane che si è preso i meriti della controffensiva a Kharkiv e ha fatto operazioni idiote tipo distruggere i ponti che collegano Mykolaiv con Kherson rendendo impossibile l'avanzata ucraina (sono avanzati solo in direzione della centrale verso l'entroterra, per il resto hanno persino perso terreno, in alcuni punti i russi hanno raggiunto di nuovo la regione di Mykolaiv per la prima volta dopo maggio)
Gli ucraini hanno molte più perdite rispetto a inizio guerra dove i russi cadevano come mosche.

I russi più di Putin dovrebbero preoccuparsi che lo pseudo giapponese Shoigi non è stato licenziato. Lui è responsabile delle batoste a Kiev e dell'offensiva a Kharkiv dove i russi in due mesi hanno perso più che nel resto della guerra.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Faccio fatica a seguirti. Una guerra atomica su vasta scala non è prevista e non sarà permessa, questo io ho dedotto ed affermo.
> Per me che seguo al riguardo le scritture ebraico-cristiane vi sono una quantità di motivi per crederlo. Grande tribolazione e castighi apocalittici propriamente detti non sono olocausti nucleari.


Discordanti in questo:
Tu : non sarà permessa
Io: sarà interrotta
ecco dove sta la nostra discrepanza

p.s. Poi io non seguo la nuova moda
di considerare la parola apocalisse come la fine del mondo  ma semplicemente " rivelazioni" dove ci stanno tutti i nostri attuali problemi mondiali.. fino ad avvicinarsi e raggiungere la fine dei tempi! che non è certo la fine del mondo, ma il momento che vivremo insieme a un certo altissimo..
ma sulla terra chiamata paradiso terrestre.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Discordanti in questo:
> Tu : non sarà permessa
> Io: sarà interrotta
> ecco dove sta la nostra discrepanza



Quindi tu credi che la grande tribolazione sarà un inverno nucleare?


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> p.s. Poi io non seguo la nuova moda
> di considerare la parola apocalisse come la fine del mondo  ma semplicemente " rivelazioni" dove ci stanno tutti i nostri attuali problemi mondiali.. fino ad avvicinarsi e raggiungere la fine dei tempi! che non è certo la fine del mondo, ma il momento che vivremo insieme a un certo altissimo..
> ma sulla terra chiamata paradiso terrestre.



Non è una moda tantomeno nuova. Si può far notare a ragione che il significato di apocalisse è letteralmente "rivelazione", ma il significato ormai in valsa è assimilato a castighi e agli ultimi eventi da molti punti di vista nefasti che portano alla fine del mondo che conosciamo, per cui tale assimilazione è del tutto accettabile.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Quindi tu credi che la grande tribolazione sarà un inverno nucleare?


Credo che in questi 7 anni vedremo cose da fantascienza! questo si! E fratello rossonero le tribolazioni le stiamo vivendo già un bel po' di anni! solo che stanno crescendo con il passare del tempo e come detto visto certi interventi ad oggi non saprei come si trasformerà.. ma sicuramente non intervengono prima del dovuto.. che poi hai voglia della propaganda dell'invasione aliena che esploderebbe.. nel nostro colluso mondo.

intanto visto che viaggiano nello spazio
e sono miliardi più avanti di noi ..
Credo e spero che inverno nucleare sia risolvibile per le loro tecnologie,mica sono scemi e la terra per loro vale molto.. anche perché non è nostra, noi dovremmo essere solo i guardiani.. ma con scarsi risultati


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Credo che in questi 7 anni vedremo cose da fantascienza! questo si! E fratello rossonero le tribolazioni le stiamo vivendo già un bel po' di anni! solo che stanno crescendo con il passare del tempo e come detto visto certi interventi ad oggi non saprei come si trasformerà.. ma sicuramente non intervengono prima del dovuto.. che poi hai voglia della propaganda dell'invasione aliena che esploderebbe.. nel nostro colluso mondo.



Non so quanto agli anni, e certo stiamo vivendo tribolazioni ma non è ancora la GRANDE tribolazione. Questi che viviamo sono "il principio dei dolori di parto", per dirla con Cristo.

Non ho capito bene a cosa alludi con "la propaganda dell'invasione aliena".


----------



## hakaishin (25 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Noi non dovevamo proprio partecipare ma ormai credo sia impossibile tirarsi indietro.


Eh no tardi un cazzio…
Se vogliono giocare a scannarsi, lo facciano usa e Russia. Noi abbiamo già fatto TROPPO


----------



## hakaishin (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> o lo capiscono i 4 pecoroni di Bruxelles o dobbiamo riversarci nelle varie basi militari. Si scassino le loro terre


Beccarmi l’atomica per l’ucraina anche no


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Non so quanto agli anni, e certo stiamo vivendo tribolazioni ma non è ancora la GRANDE tribolazione. Questi che viviamo sono "il principio dei dolori di parto", per dirla con Cristo.
> 
> *Non ho capito bene a cosa alludi con "la proaganda dell'invasione aliena".*


se scendono prima di questi misfatti atomici ..
I dementi della terra o scusa i potenti della terra, grideranno che sono atterrati nuovi nemici che vogliono invaderci.. e non faranno un gran lavoro di accoglienza, ecco cosa alludo con il termine "propaganda" infatti gli americani hanno fatto 2 cose in questa direzione:
1. Ammettere dopo anni di insabbiamenti e derisione ( complotto) la loro esistenza..
2. e due millesimi dopo dire che sono una minaccia!

Non credere che sia solo un caso


----------



## hakaishin (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Se noi esistiamo è perchè nel 45 nessuno ha potuto rispondere agli usa con la stessa arma.
> Non vedo cosa ci guadagnamo rispondendo ad un funghetto in Ucraina, di sicuro ne supremazia ne sicurezza.
> Spero che qualcun altro la pensi come me quando lo scorreggione abbaierà l'inizio della fine


Ci guadagniamo la morte certa. Ma vuoi mettere? Hai risposto al bulletto russo e noi ti sei fatto minacciare, che vuoi che sia una guerra termonucleare


----------



## Mika (25 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> se scendono prima di questi misfatti atomici ..
> I dementi della terra o scusa i potenti della terra, grideranno che sono atterrati nuovi nemici che vogliono invaderci.. e non faranno un gran lavoro di accoglienza, ecco cosa alludo con il termine "propaganda" infatti gli americani hanno fatto 2 cose in questa direzione:
> *1. Ammettere dopo anni di insabbiamenti e derisione ( complotto) la loro esistenza..*
> 2. e due millesimi dopo dire che sono una minaccia!
> ...


Scusatemi, ma mi sono persa questa parte, quando gli USA l'hanno ammesso ufficialmente? 

PS: credo che gli alieni esitano ma non credo che sono già mischiati alla popolazione


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> PS: credo che gli alieni esitano ma non credo che sono già mischiati alla popolazione



A volte, leggendo certi commenti, a me pare proprio di sì.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> se scendono prima di questi misfatti atomici ..
> I dementi della terra o scusa i potenti della terra, grideranno che sono atterrati nuovi nemici che vogliono invaderci.. e non faranno un gran lavoro di accoglienza, ecco cosa alludo con il termine "propaganda" infatti gli americani hanno fatto 2 cose in questa direzione:
> 1. Ammettere dopo anni di insabbiamenti e derisione ( complotto) la loro esistenza..
> 2. e due millesimi dopo dire che sono una minaccia!
> ...



Gli alieni che eventualmente dovessero "scendere" non sarebbero quelli buoni, stanne certo, ma una componente connotante "la grande tribolazione". Semmai inciteranno il genere umano a guerreggiare contro Dio (Har-Maghedon), Il "principe delle potenze dell'aria" è Satana Il Diavolo.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Se noi esistiamo è perchè nel 45 nessuno ha potuto rispondere agli usa con la stessa arma.
> Non vedo cosa ci guadagnamo rispondendo ad un funghetto in Ucraina, di sicuro ne supremazia ne sicurezza.
> Spero che qualcun altro la pensi come me quando lo scorreggione abbaierà l'inizio della fine


Infatti, non bisogna ne cedere alle minacce mafiose, ne arrivare all' olocausto nucleare.
Che è esattamente quello che probabilmente succederà.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Scusatemi, ma mi sono persa questa parte, quando gli USA l'hanno ammesso ufficialmente?
> 
> PS: credo che gli alieni esitano ma non credo che sono già mischiati alla popolazione


La Marina americana(19/09/19) e il pentagono(28/04/2020) l'hanno ammesso pubblicamente e ripeto hanno parlato SUBITO di possibile pericolo! 
( che non è altro quello che non avranno più il controllo e il potere verso la popolazione mondiale)


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Scusatemi, ma mi sono persa questa parte, quando gli USA l'hanno ammesso ufficialmente?
> 
> PS: credo che gli alieni esitano ma non credo che sono già mischiati alla popolazione



Gli USA hanno ammesso l'esistenza del fenomeno UFO, nessuna fonte minimamente credibile (e anche nessuno qui) ha mai detto che gli alieni siano mischiati alla popolazione...


----------



## Swaitak (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti, non bisogna ne cedere alle minacce mafiose, ne arrivare all' olocausto nucleare.
> Che è esattamente quello che probabilmente succederà.


Se quello continua a minacciare, continuiamo a minacciare pure noi come deterrente.
Se quello sgancia in un territorio non nostro mi fermerei un attimo, c'è una bella differenza tra subire gli effetti a distanza o subirli direttamente.
Non credo proprio che poi andrà in giro a sganciare da altre parti, in teoria gli stati rimanenti dovrebbero far parte del suo polo.
Sto discorso lo facciamo dal giorno 1, speriamo che nessuno sganci così tutte le fazioni del forum avranno ragione


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> La Marina americana(19/09/19) e il pentagono(28/04/2020) l'hanno ammesso pubblicamente e ripeto hanno parlato SUBITO di possibile pericolo!
> ( che non è altro quello che non avranno più il controllo e il potere verso la popolazione mondiale)



Quando si riveleranno, vedrai che verrano a patti, dal momento che ci prospetteranno sicuramente cose meravigliose.... (mai sentito dell'uomo dell'illegalità o falso profeta?) Il tutto per la corrente che s'interessa della cosa dal mio punto di vista, va sotto il titolo di "great deception"


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Gli alieni che eventualmente dovessero "scendere" non sarebbero quelli buoni, stanne certo, ma una componente connotante "la grande tribolazione". Semmai inciteranno il genere umano a guerreggiare contro Dio (Har-Maghedon), Il "principe delle potenze dell'aria" è Satana Il Diavolo.


Guarda il mio sogno d'infanzia combacia con il voler dare pedate in culo al male ( non mi interessano i nomi o schieramenti.. che sia chiamato ADONAY o Lucifero, penso di distinguere le azioni [ bene e male]e io conterò su questo) e conoscere la storia della umanità ( giudizio universale) quindi vedendo il momento storico. Credo proprio che non mi rimanga che aspettare,sicuramente non voglio fare lo spettatore inerme


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Se quello continua a minacciare, continuiamo a minacciare pure noi come deterrente.
> Se quello sgancia in un territorio non nostro mi fermerei un attimo, c'è una bella differenza tra subire gli effetti a distanza o subirli direttamente.
> Non credo proprio che poi andrà in giro a sganciare da altre parti, in teoria gli stati rimanenti dovrebbero far parte del suo polo.


Infatti anche nella remota possibilità Putin sganci un atomica in Ucraina, noi ci cagheremo addosso e non faremo assolutamente nulla.
Come normale che sia, non è una critica.

Gli USA e il Regno Unito, distruggeranno la flotta russa del Mar Nero in un paio d' ore e finirà li.

Poi ovviamente è tutta teoria, nessuno sa cosa succederà realmente, ma dubito assai che si inizi a scambiarsi in tutto il mondo bombe nucleari come piovesse.

Nessuno vorrà morire per l' Ucraina, subentrerà sicurante raziocinio e sano egoismo.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Guarda il mio sogno d'infanzia combacia con il voler dare pedate in culo al male ( non mi interessano i nomi o schieramenti.. che sia chiamato ADONAY o Lucifero, penso di distinguere le azioni [ bene e male]e io conterò su questo) e conoscere la storia della umanità ( giudizio universale) quindi vedendo il momento storico. Credo proprio che non mi rimanga che aspettare,sicuramente non voglio fare lo spettatore inerme



Ti metterai l'elmetto e userai la spada laser?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ti metterai l'elmetto?


Preferisco la via del pirata 
quello del farsi comandare non mi è mai garbato..


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Preferisco la via del pirata
> quello del farsi comandare non mi è mai garbato..



Ehe vedi tu...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ti metterai l'elmetto e userai la spada laser?


Comunque si  mi piacciono di più le spade


----------



## Shmuk (25 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti anche nella remota possibilità Putin sganci un atomica in Ucraina, noi ci cagheremo addosso e non faremo assolutamente nulla.
> Come normale che sia, non è una critica.
> 
> Gli USA e il Regno Unito, distruggeranno la flotta russa del Mar Nero in un paio d' ore e finirà li.
> ...



Infatti i Russi hanno il vantaggio del 1st strike e di metterci davanti al fatto compiuto, davanti il quale con estrema probabilità NON risponderemo con la stessa moneta (comprensibilmente). Dopotutto restano sempre degl scacchisti di livello.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Certo che ormai l'italiano sta diventando una lingua davvero difficile per chi non la vuole capire.
> Si è fatta una affermazione specifica, ovvero che la NATO avrebbe dovuto forzare la mano in Ucraina a tempo debito.
> E io ho risposto che in caso di uno scenario del genere si sarebbe arrivati alla guerra diretta, motivo per il quale gli USA NON intervengono con un solo soldato sul territorio. È la realtà? Sì, lo è.
> 
> ...



Buttarla in caciara, fingendo che tu sia un esperto con me non funziona, fai solo la tua solita pessima figura, perché pensi di avere a che fare con qualcuno che è ignorante al riguardo, puoi attuare questo metodo con altre persone ma non con me.

La maggioranza dei sistemi lanciamissili sono mobili, facendo un esempio l'M142 può essere non solo caricato su una piattaforma mobile ma il modulo di lancio è tranquillamente trasportabile per via aerea.

San Pietroburgo è a circa 170 Km dal territorio estone, rientrerebbe tranquillamente nel raggio d'azione degli ATACMS.

Le unità lanciamissili mobili proprio per come accade in Ucraina sono ovviamente più lontane dal fronte ma devono per logica restare nel raggio d'azione. 

Ma come si possono dire certe castronerie? La vuoi finire di millantare conoscenze che non hai? La gente che poi è d'accordo con la tua visione politica ti va dietro e crede anche alle inesattezze che dici.

Per concludere, i sistemi lanciamissili a gittata media (cioè sufficienti a colpire San Pietroburgo dall'Estonia per dire) in un conflitto sono sempre ad una distanza di azione utile per colpire fronte e retrovie (come accade in Ucraina tra l'altro).

Ah, da Narva a Tallinn sono più di 200 km, in un conflitto tra NATO e Russia se pensi che questi ultimi possano coprire più di 200 Km in mezza giornata contro un dispositivo difensivo già dispiegato sul campo vuol dire che sei fuori come un balcone.
Ed ipotizzando diversamente che possano tagliare l'Estonia con una manovra a sud magari puntando Riga, sono quasi 300 km.

Poi se ti riferisci a sistemi missilistici con un Reggio di azione ancora più lungo su sistemi fissi, beh caro Sam, non li avrebbero piazzati neanche in Ucraina per il semplice motivo che non avrebbe alcun senso logico. 

Non perderò più tempo a risponderti e tornerò ad ignorarti come facevo prima, solo un consiglio agli altri, la maggioranza delle cose che dice questo tizio sono errate e di parte.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Infatti i Russi hanno il vantaggio del 1st strike e di metterci davanti al fatto compiuto, davanti il quale con estrema probabilità NON risponderemo con la stessa moneta (comprensibilmente). Dopotutto restano sempre degl scacchisti di livello.


Ma si, figurati se iniziano a lanciare atomiche sulla Russia per una tattica in Ucraina.


----------



## Sam (25 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Buttarla in caciara, fingendo che tu sia un esperto con me non funziona, fai solo la tua solita pessima figura, perché pensi di avere a che fare con qualcuno che è ignorante al riguardo, puoi attuare questo metodo con altre persone ma non con me.


Io la butto in caciara? LOL



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La maggioranza dei sistemi lanciamissili sono mobili, facendo un esempio l'M142 può essere non solo caricato su una piattaforma mobile ma il modulo di lancio è tranquillamente trasportabile per via aerea.


E non cambia il discorso fatto, a meno che non credi di poter violare gli spazi aerei di un paese come la Russia come e quando ti pare.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> San Pietroburgo è a circa 170 Km dal territorio estone, rientrerebbe tranquillamente nel raggio d'azione degli ATACMS.
> 
> Le unità lanciamissili mobili proprio per come accade in Ucraina sono ovviamente più lontane dal fronte ma devono per logica restare nel raggio d'azione.
> 
> ...


E anche qui fai i conti senza l'oste, come se dal lato opposto del fronte ci fossero imbecilli.
Parli di colpire obbiettivi russi, ma non tieni conto che la Russia dispone di armamenti dello stesso livello, e in caso di guerra preventiva, come sarebbe l'aggressione alle Repubbliche baltiche, permetterebbe loro di soverchiare rapidamente il paese, data la differenza di estensione e di mezzi messi a disposizione. In caso di guerra d'aggressione, Tallin cadrebbe in pochissimo tempo, perché nessun paese europeo sarebbe in grado di rifornirli nel tempo necessario.
Per quanto avanzati possano essere i mezzi in Estonia, la differenza di uomini impiegabili, la vicinanza territoriale e l'estensione dei due paesi renderebbe il conflitto del tutto impari.

Meno male che alla NATO non sono così ottimisti come te, altrimenti avremmo già l'Europa rasa al suolo.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Poi se ti riferisci a sistemi missilistici con un Reggio di azione ancora più lungo su sistemi fissi, beh caro Sam, non li avrebbero piazzati neanche in Ucraina per il semplice motivo che non avrebbe alcun senso logico.
> 
> Non perderò più tempo a risponderti e tornerò ad ignorarti come facevo prima, solo un consiglio agli altri, la maggioranza delle cose che dice questo tizio sono errate e di parte.


Bravo torna ad ignorare e a fare propaganda.

Meno male che poi ci pensa la realtà a riportare le cose al proprio ordine. E di fatti di tutte le chiacchiere che avete fatto, non ce n'è una che si sia avverata. Come la Russia fallita o la fine delle munizioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2022)

Direi che il topic ha fatto il suo corso. Chudo per evitare ban.

Arrivederci alla prossima news importante.


----------

